# Le fil des images animées sympas [v.1]



## PommeQ (20 Mars 2005)

Pour detendre l'esprit, les neurones et nos petits yeux rougis devant nos écrans, je vous propose de réunir les liens des videos drôles que nous sommes succeptibles de trouver sur notre belle petite planete .... :smile:

Des mignonnes ... des grasses ... 

Au choix  

On peut meme organiser, le jeu de la video la plus drôle


----------



## PommeQ (20 Mars 2005)

De une sur les commandos US


----------



## PommeQ (20 Mars 2005)

De 2 sur les auto-stoppeuses


----------



## PommeQ (20 Mars 2005)

De 3 sur les jeunes mariés venant témoigner à la TV


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> ... réunir les liens des videos drôles que nous sommes succeptibles de trouver sur notre belle petite planete ....



Ben t'as pas fini :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (20 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as pas fini :rateau:



Justement ... et je compte sur toi


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Mars 2005)

Quel logiciel pour ouvrir ces vidéos sur mon Mac ?


----------



## zoyotte (20 Mars 2005)

chez moi, c'est MPlayer Os X qui s'ouvre dès que la video est téléchargée et ça fonctionne très bien


----------



## PommeQ (20 Mars 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Quel logiciel pour ouvrir ces vidéos sur mon Mac ?



Quicktime + Mediaplayer ... ou un passe partout comme VLC !!!


----------



## richard-deux (20 Mars 2005)

L'alcool et les femmes. 

La femmes au volant. 

La mort vous va si bien!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> De une sur les commandos US


Engagez-vous, rengagez-vous qu'y disaient


----------



## Berthold (20 Mars 2005)

Celle-ci n'est plus de première jeunesse, mais je l'aime bien...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci n'est plus de première jeunesse, mais je l'aime bien...


Je ne la connaisais pas celle ci, terrible!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci n'est plus de première jeunesse, mais je l'aime bien...


Un grand moment vraiment. Merci


----------



## PommeQ (21 Mars 2005)

Ma voisine ... 

 :affraid:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Mars 2005)

Ta voisine, j'arrive pas à la voir   
Message d'erreur étrange de QuickTime


----------



## PommeQ (21 Mars 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ta voisine, j'arrive pas à la voir
> Message d'erreur étrange de QuickTime



G re actualisé le lien


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> G re actualisé le lien


Merci. Alors allons voir à quoi ressemble cette voisine


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Mars 2005)

Ah ben non, ça marche toujours pas. J'ai juste une barre de progression, sans aucune image, des bribes de sons que Safari crachotte de temps à autres. Etrange?


----------



## kisco (21 Mars 2005)

sur mon site, en seconde partie de cette page, une petite vingtaine de vidéos 

http://kisco.free.fr section vidéos

amusez-vous bien


----------



## Vladrow (21 Mars 2005)

Kassovitz et la SNCF...
Enregistrez ce lien. Attention 22 Mo .avi


----------



## jmic (21 Mars 2005)

excellent les liens de ton site 


bravo


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Kassovitz et la SNCF...
> Enregistrez ce lien. Attention 22 Mo .avi


nul...à chier


----------



## richard-deux (20 Mai 2005)

PORTRAIT D'UN WEBMASTER.
Striptease.


----------



## rezba (20 Mai 2005)

Je ne saurais que trop vous conseiller l'intégrale de Rémi, le chomeur montpelliérain déjanté, dont Le retour de Rocky (hebergé en grand chez Kisco), est l'½uvre la plus diffusée.


----------



## Berthold (20 Mai 2005)

On saisit mieux tout le sel de cette vidéo quand on est anglophone, désolé...
captain_win.wmv
Le clip est sous-titré, mais j'ignore en quelle langue  :rose:


----------



## PHILBX (20 Mai 2005)

C'est trop bon
En voila une autreLA


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> L'alcool et les femmes.
> 
> La femmes au volant.
> 
> La mort vous va si bien!



Euh, j'obtiens ça :
"Not Found
 The requested URL /downloads/needhelp.mpeg was not found on this server."


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3189712&postcount=2676


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mai 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> PORTRAIT D'UN WEBMASTER.
> Striptease.


 Fabuleux :love:


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2005)

Bon, celle-ci est plutôt dégueu :sick: désolé ! :rose:

'tain elle pique la bière ! (avi)


----------



## PHILBX (20 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, celle-ci est plutôt dégueu :sick: désolé ! :rose:
> 
> 'tain elle pique la bière ! (avi)



Salut  
J'arrive pas a lire    la biere,   10.3.9 et Qt7 --> Message; il vous manque certains logiciel Qt requis  ???


----------



## kisco (21 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, celle-ci est plutôt dégueu :sick: désolé ! :rose:
> 'tain elle pique la bière ! (avi)


rhaaa c'est laid !!!! :hein: 



			
				PHILBX a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> J'arrive pas a lire    la biere,   10.3.9 et Qt7 --> Message; il vous manque certains logiciel Qt requis  ???



pour lire cette vidéo il te faut : soit VideoLan (VLC), soit Mplayer, soit les codec divx pour Quicktime...

tu peux faire une recherche dans les forums sur ces lecteurs de divx


----------



## richard-deux (21 Mai 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> On saisit mieux tout le sel de cette vidéo quand on est anglophone, désolé...
> captain_win.wmv
> Le clip est sous-titré, mais j'ignore en quelle langue  :rose:



Pour info, c'est en suédois.


----------



## richard-deux (21 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh, j'obtiens ça :
> "Not Found
> The requested URL /downloads/needhelp.mpeg was not found on this server."



Les liens ont plus de 3 mois donc je pense qu'ils ne sont plus sur le site.


----------



## PHILBX (22 Mai 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> rhaaa c'est laid !!!! :hein:
> 
> Même Super Laid
> 
> ...



VLC la lit, MPlayer niet, Qt ou télécharger les Codecs ? je sais pas

Allez une autre ICON STORY  attendre un peu, un clip avant le Clip


----------



## Berthold (23 Mai 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> PORTRAIT D'UN WEBMASTER.
> Striptease.


Excellent.
Mais je ne classerais pas ça dans l'hilarant. Ça me met plutôt en rogne. Combien de gars comme ce petit moustachu sont tombés dans le panneau du marketing de masse ? Combien d'enseignes de grnade distribution incitent de pauvres gars à faire des achats complétement décalés ? _*Soyez Webmaster en un clic*_ ou je ne sais trop quelle c****rie de ce genre...


----------



## macmarco (23 Mai 2005)

PHILBX a dit:
			
		

> VLC la lit, MPlayer niet, Qt ou télécharger les Codecs ? je sais pas
> 
> Allez une autre ICON STORY  attendre un peu, un clip avant le Clip





Pour QuickTime : Préférences Système/QuickTime/Mettre à jour/Installer... Rechercher et installer de nouveaux logiciels de tierce partie pour QuickTime.


----------



## P.E (23 Mai 2005)

Faut  vraiment etre con pour parler des nouveautée citroën ici (   Mé kes ki fou P.E. ? )

Vous connaisez la pub de la C4 qui se transforme en robot, regardez la version 2CV  :love: 

http://xania.org/article.php/citroen

@+++


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

*Je l'avais vu oui*
Ceci dit, c'est un bon coup de marketing pour dépoussiérer l'image de Citroën considérée un peu comme une marque pour petits vieux.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2005)

qu'on le pende par les couilles*

*attention peinture fraiche


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2005)

On dirait du moi !!!

Dans mes bras jeune inverti !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Mai 2005)

vous faites comment pour l'ouvrir ce truc a la con?
ni VLC, ni quicktime, ni djo player, ni mplayer osx ni media player ne veulent l'ouvrir...
je vois pas quoi utiliser d'autre...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Mai 2005)

j'aimerais bien le voir avant de critiquer aussi


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Mai 2005)

vous parlez de la citrono pipo ???


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Mai 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> vous parlez de la citrono pipo ???




Safari ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur.
Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page ?http://http//lhumour.chez.tiscali.fr/videos/faussespubs/citrono_pipo.mpg? car le serveur ?http? est introuvable.

...

:mouais:
vous commencez a m'emmerder avec vos conneries qui marchent pas, moi j'me casse!! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme. (24 Mai 2005)

Et la pimobile, elle en pense quoi ?


----------



## macmarco (24 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Safari ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur.
> Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page ?http://http//lhumour.chez.tiscali.fr/videos/faussespubs/citrono_pipo.mpg? car le serveur ?http? est introuvable.
> 
> ...
> ...





Essaie avec http://lhumour.chez.tiscali.fr/videos/faussespubs/citrono_pipo.mpg ! 

En faisant un copier/coller.


----------



## PHILBX (25 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour QuickTime : Préférences Système/QuickTime/Mettre à jour/Installer... Rechercher et installer de nouveaux logiciels de tierce partie pour QuickTime.




OK toujours LA BIERE  
VLC lit
MPlayer niet 
QT non plus

Qt installé
-ApplePixletVidéo
-On2vp3
-Qt updater
-Qt 3GPP
-Qt BMPUpdate
-Qt Components.component
-Qt FireWire
-Qt H:264
-Qt IIDCDigitizer
-Qt MPEG
-Qt MPEG4
-Qt Streamin
-Qt VR
-Zoomify Qt

Avec tous ça, Qt lit pas la biere
Qui d'entre vous arrive a lire la biere avec Qt, Si oui, quel component me manque t'il ?

Allez, une autre pour ce qui ne connaisse pas, en anglais  7 Minutes...


----------



## Berthold (26 Mai 2005)

66 Mo ! J'abandonne, pas d'ADSL pour l'instant.


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

Y a des trucs comme ça, tu regardes et tu hallucines tellement les types sont forts, voici 2 exemples que j'apprécie particulièrement :

Batteur de rue 

    



Un peu de "break dance"


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2005)

macmovie.net


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

Impressionnant!      
Le batteur il marche à quoi?   
Et le break dancer, il est pas humain non? Si ?


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> macmovie.net




C'est malin  :mouais: 
Je le mets dans mes favoris  :love:


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Impressionnant!
> Le batteur il marche à quoi?
> Et le break dancer, il est pas humain non? Si ?




Le batteur il fait que ça toute l'année, donc à force il maîtrise.   
C'est un personnage, je l'avais déjà vu dans un film/documentaire/essai, on le voyait juste 30 sec et il semblait être au même endroit avec quelques années de moins, genre 14 ans.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> macmovie.net


Décidement il t'a plus celui là!


----------



## Foguenne (23 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Impressionnant!
> Le batteur il marche à quoi?
> Et le break dancer, il est pas humain non? Si ?



J'adore ses pompes dans les pieds.     
Castar le bonhomme.


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ses pompes dans les pieds.
> Castar le bonhomme.




Ouai moi qui croyait être le seul à pouvoir le faire


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai moi qui croyait être le seul à pouvoir le faire


Des preuves! des preuves!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

Pitin, le batteur.....waoaoaoaw.....  
il est trop balaise...  

donc si j'ai bien compris, le but, c'est quand meme de relancer avec un video, non...?


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pitin, le batteur.....waoaoaoaw.....
> il est trop balaise...
> 
> donc si j'ai bien compris, le but, c'est quand meme de relancer avec un video, non...?





Bah ouai


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouai


Bon, s'il faut relancer, je relance :
Disco !


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

Les 1er sont bons mais le 2e est exceptionnel 

Break dance


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

On parle souvent des problèmes de livraisons avec UPS, avec cette vidéo, on comprend un peu mieux le pourquoi du comment :

Livraison


----------



## iDiot (23 Septembre 2005)

vidéo à la con


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> vidéo à la con




MArche pô


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Des preuves! des preuves!




Bon vu les nombreuses demandes par MP et coups de boules, je dois bien avouer que oui je peux le faire, mais oui ce n'est pas gratuit  :love:


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> MArche pô


Bah, marche très bien le vidéo de Dschinghis Khan... Ah ces teutons


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon vu les nombreuses demandes par MP et coups de boules, je dois bien avouer que oui je peux le faire, mais oui ce n'est pas gratuit  :love:


On va quand même pas te payer pour que tu nous montre que tu sais faire des pompes sans les pieds!   C'est un scandale!  Remboursez!


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon vu les nombreuses demandes par MP et coups de boules, je dois bien avouer que oui je peux le faire, mais oui ce n'est pas gratuit  :love:


"Que d'la gueule !" comme on dit par chez nous.

Moi, au moins , je sais faire ce qu'on voit dans ma vidéo


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

Pourtant c'est pas évident...   



Bon dès que je peux je vous filme mes exploits, et je plaisante pas :style:


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

C'est sur macmovie.net que tu trouves l'inspiration pour tes contorsions ?


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur macmovie.net que tu trouves l'inspiration pour tes contorsions ?




Oui


----------



## iDiot (23 Septembre 2005)

SP, spécial pour toi 

Free vidéo à gauche


----------



## Apca (23 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> MArche pô



Normal, video à la con  :rateau:


----------



## Apca (23 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On parle souvent des problèmes de livraisons avec UPS, avec cette vidéo, on comprend un peu mieux le pourquoi du comment :
> 
> Livraison



Et dire qu'il y avais un chtit Ibook 12' dedans    :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Septembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> SP, spécial pour toi
> 
> Free vidéo à gauche



Je ne devrais pas le dire mais j'adore ça, héhéhé MDR !!!!!!    

(putain de SMG qui m'a encore pisqué mon avatar.


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne devrais pas le dire mais j'adore ça, héhéhé MDR !!!!!!


Pas grave 
Elle est pas encore au lit ?


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Les 1er sont bons mais le 2e est exceptionnel
> 
> Break dance



À noter : en plus, ils ont du goût, ces braves gens, car ils dansent sur "Expo 2000" de Kraftwerk ...


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne devrais pas le dire mais j'adore ça, héhéhé MDR !!!!!!
> 
> (putain de SMG qui m'a encore pisqué mon avatar.




C'est vrai que moi par exemple, sans me forcer, ni par principe (quoi que si aussi) ça me fait pas rire, vulgariser ainsi l'information, c'est désespérant de connerie et d'indécence, mais bon, si ça permet de faire de l'audience, après tout, c'est l'essentiel comme on dit hein... :rateau:


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2005)

Jaipatoukompri moraliste ? !
Ah ?

Moi, j'adore pas mais les demoiselles sont plutôt bien faites et qu'elles parelent de météo, de culture et/ou de finance, très honnêtement, je n'en ai rien à faire : je coupe le son


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Jaipatoukompri moraliste ? !
> Ah ?
> 
> Moi, j'adore pas mais les demoiselles sont plutôt bien faites et qu'elles parelent de météo, de culture et/ou de finance, très honnêtement, je n'en ai rien à faire : je coupe le son




Oui je suis moraliste, malgré moi...  :rose: 
Ceci dit, tant que c'est pour la météo et la finance, je m'en tape 
Pour le reste nan.


----------



## iDiot (24 Septembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> SP, spécial pour toi
> 
> Free vidéo à gauche



SP.. d'ou j'ai sorti ça moi... SM... pas SP... :rose:


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, tant que c'est pour la météo et la finance, je m'en tape


Tu te tapes des demoiselles ?
Oh ! Le vilain bougre


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2005)

J'ai eu 9/10 à la guitare au brevet des collèges. (bon le style faut aimer, mais sinon respect quand même    )


----------



## Jec (24 Septembre 2005)

L'est pas mauvais le bougre ...


----------



## kaviar (24 Septembre 2005)

A part 2 ou 3 fausses notes, c'est vrai c'est pas mal, cela manque un peu de rythme c'est tout


----------



## kisco (24 Septembre 2005)

le breakdance est simplement ahurissant !!  

j'ai aussi ma petite série de vidéos   

On commence par une séance d'Hypnose collective (désolé, wmv...)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

Si il y en a un qui sait faire ce genre de chose et bien qu'il se fasse connaitre!


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> A part 2 ou 3 fausses notes, c'est vrai c'est pas mal, cela manque un peu de rythme c'est tout




  :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> le breakdance est simplement ahurissant !!
> 
> j'ai aussi ma petite série de vidéos
> 
> On commence par une séance d'Hypnose collective (désolé, wmv...)




Mon père faisait des spectacles comme ça, je l'ai déjà vu, c'est marrant


----------



## Apca (24 Septembre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> le breakdance est simplement ahurissant !!
> 
> j'ai aussi ma petite série de vidéos
> 
> On commence par une séance d'Hypnose collective (désolé, wmv...)



Bizarre bizarre    :mouais:


----------



## Apca (24 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mon père faisait des spectacles comme ça, je l'ai déjà vu, c'est marrant



Ah oui ? De l'hypnose ?  :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ? De l'hypnose ?  :mouais:




Et oui et c'est plutôt du genre cartésien le bougre, un scientifique, il vomit les religions et l'ésotérisme qu'elle qu'il soit, mais l'hypnose, c'est autre chose, c'est logique et rudimentaire, rien de magique.  
J'ai vu des trucs dingues dans les ptits spectacles qu'ils faisaient.


----------



## Apca (24 Septembre 2005)

Punaise   

Il t'a déjà hypnotisé ? Car c'est pas facile à croire l'hypnose je trouve. J'aimerai bien que l'on me le fasse pour que je le crois.


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Punaise
> 
> Il t'a déjà hypnotisé ? Car c'est pas facile à croire l'hypnose je trouve. J'aimerai bien que l'on me le fasse pour que je le crois.




Les sceptiques, c'est avec eux que c'est le plus facile, c'est de la suggestion d'esprit, alors faite juste écrouler une carte de l'assurance du sceptique, et c'est gagné 

Tu sais l'hypnose, c'est rien de plus que ça, répéter à quelqu'un qu'il va tellement avoir les boules ou avoir mal, lui marteler dans la tête, le convaincre, qu'au final bah il a la réaction que tu attendais de lui, c'est un peu le début du marketing, le conditionnement.

La différence ensuite, c'est que tu plonges le sujet dans un demi sommeil, ce qui le rend bcp plus malléable je crois. L'hypnose est reconnu et pratiqué en médecine tu sais, on peut même opérer avec cette méthode.

Mais rien à voir avec le charlatanisme qu'on peut voir dans les show télévisés, t'endors pas quelqu'un en 1 sec et d'un claquement de doigt. Par contre tu peux "programmer" quelqu'un, tu l'hypnoses, pendant son sommeil tu lui dis que quand tu taperas du pieds par terre, à ce moment il se grattera le nez, chantera une chanson (plus dur, faut pas oublier le facteur volonté) ou voir qu'il se rendormira de suite et tout ça je l'ai vu.

Mon père faisait ça gratuitement la plupart du temps, dans des fac de médécine entre autres, des salles des fêtes, c'était toujours très sympa, rien de mystérieux, au contraire, il mettait toujours en garde les gens contre la voyance et autres conneries.


Moi il m'a jamais vraiment hypnotisé, il m'a par contre calmé des crises d'otites aiguës, enlevé des verrues (magnétisme ? Il explique rien, j'ai jamais compris d'ailleurs) et calmé des crises d'asthmes (pas de miracle là c'est sûr...).


----------



## Apca (24 Septembre 2005)

Dingue ca


----------



## nicogala (24 Septembre 2005)

MucoSucko c'est rigolo, ils te foutent un JavaScipt marrant (pour nous du moins  ) :

_"NOTICE: Si vous avez des erreurs dans la base des registres ou la système des fichiers, ça peut causer le comportement imprévisible ou bien inconstant, les congelés et ruines.
Fixation des ces erreurs peut augmenter la performance de votre ordinateur et éviter la perte des données.

Voulez-vous installer le WinFixer 2005 pour vérifier votre ordinateur gratuitement ? (Recommandé) "_

Bon, ben je prendrai un cornet menthe... c'est pas la ruine ça...


----------



## Apca (24 Septembre 2005)

LOL Nico  

J'avais eu pareil, je pensais dans ma tête : "J'ai un mac, pas besoin de ton programme pourris"


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Octobre 2005)

Vous êtes tombés par hasard sur une chouette publicité en surfant? Faites-en profiter les MacGéens ici! 

Pour commencer voilà deux pubs que j'ai vraiment trouvé très bonnes:

Carlton Draught
eBay

Je remets aussi le lien vers cette géniale publicité pour la boisson préférée de notre ivrogne bien aimé au cas où certains l'auraient loupée...


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

ça me donne soif tout ça !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Octobre 2005)

L'excellente pub de Belgacom, à voir!


----------



## puregeof (22 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> L'excellente pub de Belgacom, à voir!


       :love: 
Trop forts les belges !


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas un peu pomp&#233; sur Philippe Katerine ?

(je plaisante, hein, j'aime bien aussi  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2005)

J'aime bien celle-là.


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2005)

et une guinness une !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien celle-là.


Haha tout bon! 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> et une guinness une !


C'est tout bon évidemment, mais je l'ai déjà linkée dans le premier post de ce thread...


----------



## Freelancer (23 Octobre 2005)

un petit bijou de Belgacom


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> un petit bijou de Belgacom


----------



## Freelancer (23 Octobre 2005)

Rangez!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Rangez!


Ouais je la connaissais depuis un bon ptit bout de temps celle-l&#224;, vraiment g&#233;niale!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Octobre 2005)

5 publicit&#233;s *grandioses* en page d'accueil et des dizaines de cr&#233;ations tout aussi g&#233;niales dans "Directory", un must!


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Octobre 2005)

Messieurs,


Avouez-vous ne pensez qu'à ça... vous rêvez d'être un jouet sexuel entre ses mains...

Enfin, vous décrochez un rendez-vous... Là vous voudriez l'entendre dire ceci, mais au final, ça se passera ainsi...    

Heureusement que Kelly est là :love:

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Octobre 2005)

Une pub culte...  

Parlez-vous anglais? 
 

Une grande classique. :love:

Lassie... c'est plus ce que c'était...  

Et puis comme j'aime bien ma ville:
celle-là,celle-ci, cette autre et cette dernière... 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Octobre 2005)

Re,

Je cherche deux pubs: 

La pub pour Pretty Polly Bra avec leur histoire du soutien-gorge, mais en bonne qualité et non celle qui circule généralement sur le net.

Pas sûr qu'elle ait été numérisée, mais celle pour une marque de chaussures de sport (nike ou adidas, nike je crois) où l'on voyait des footballeurs connus et des passants jouer avec des centaines de ballons déversés dans les rues d'Amsterdam (ce devait être juste avant une des dernières coupes d'Europe).


Merci pour votre aide,

A.


----------



## Freelancer (23 Octobre 2005)

Agent Provocateur

ps : moi, je cherche celle de Budweiser, avec "Stand By Your Man" en bande son


----------



## Freelancer (23 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Carlton Draught





			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Parlez-vous anglais?



excellentes


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Parlez-vous anglais?


Toutes tes pubs sont très bien, mais celle-là m'a vraiment fait mourir de rire!


----------



## NightWalker (23 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

>


Allons.. allons... un peu de tenue... 

J'en connais deux excellentes mais il faut que je les retrouve...:mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (23 Octobre 2005)

Les voici... Brahma et la chute...


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Les voici... Brahma et la chute...


   :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Agent Provocateur
> 
> ps : moi, je cherche celle de Budweiser, avec "Stand By Your Man" en bande son



Ah làlàlà toi tu n'as pas regardé tous mes liens...  
Sinon pour celle de Bud, essaie de regarder sur rigoler.com, ils ont un bon paquet de pubs Bud.

A.


----------



## Freelancer (23 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ah làlàlà toi tu n'as pas regardé tous mes liens...
> Sinon pour celle de Bud, essaie de regarder sur rigoler.com, ils ont un bon paquet de pubs Bud.
> 
> A.



effectivement, mais j'ai été trompé par le "kelly"  
sinon, sur rigoler.com, ils ne l'ont pas  (pas très grave)


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> sinon, sur rigoler.com, ils ne l'ont pas  (pas très grave)


 
Et sur pubstv.com?

Tiens d'ailleurs auriez-vous des adresses de sites mettant en ligne des pubs?

Merci,

A.


----------



## Freelancer (24 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et sur pubstv.com?
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs auriez-vous des adresses de sites mettant en ligne des pubs?
> 
> ...



pubtv.com, koreus.com


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Octobre 2005)

http://www.bravia-advert.com/commercial/braviacommhigh.html


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Novembre 2005)

Hullo,

Je suis à la recherche des pubs pour la Peugeot 1006 ainsi que celle avec la grenouille dansante... vous ne les auriez pas croisées sur le net par hasard?

Merci.

A.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Le kayak c'est dangereux et la bière aussi


haha sympa!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Novembre 2005)

Sony Style :style:


----------



## y&b (11 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Sony Style :style:


 Elle est bien top celle la 
Seule petite decéption elle se transforme pas en C3 à la fin


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Sony Style :style:



c'est vrai que de retirer un "n" ça change tout


----------



## y&b (11 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que de retirer un "n" ça change tout


----------



## Freelancer (16 Novembre 2005)

Parodie de la pub Apple dans Futurama juste ici


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> http://www.bravia-advert.com/commercial/braviacommhigh.html



Vous saviez que c'était de vraies balles rebondissantes que l'on voit à l'écran?  Quelque chose comme 250 000 balles si ma mémoire est bonne!!! 


A.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Parodie de la pub Apple dans Futurama juste ici


Haha tout bon  



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Vous saviez que c'était de vraies balles rebondissantes que l'on voit à l'écran? Quelque chose comme 250 000 balles si ma mémoire est bonne!!!


 Hé ben, y ont dit s'amuser après pour les ramasser 
J'étais sûr qu'il s'agissait d'un montage vidéo...


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben, y ont dit s'amuser après pour les ramasser
> J'étais sûr qu'il s'agissait d'un montage vidéo...


 
Idem, mais j'ai vu le making-of sur le modèle de cette télé en vitrine d'un magasin Sony.
Sinon tu peux aussi aller là. C'est sympa quand on y pense qu'ils utilisent le format de qt7...

A.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Novembre 2005)

Get the whole thing


----------



## Hamster de combat (23 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Get the whole thing


 

Hahn beer


----------



## imimi (23 Novembre 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Hahn beer


 
c'est sexiste, machiste, débordant de testostérone... (de la pub pour de la bière quoi)
... mais drôle !


----------



## meldon (23 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'adore celle de la coupé 407. Très jolie musique et à part le slogan de fin (machiste of course), la vision d'un monde presque parfait.  (je rigole, faut quand même des hommes!)

PS: si quelqu'un sait où la trouver ça m'intéresse google me donne rien.


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Get the whole thing



Bon le fichier (mov, mpg, avi...) on le trouve où?   :love:

A.


----------



## AuGie (23 Novembre 2005)

J'adore celle là moi : VW GTI :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Novembre 2005)

Ouais elle est vraiment bien, un bon concept et une réalisation magistrale!


----------



## AuGie (23 Novembre 2005)

Clair, vraiment tip top, l'acteur/danseur est


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Novembre 2005)

XBOX 360


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Novembre 2005)

Un très beau divx ici (lien direct). 

Et là une déco de noël un brin spécial (ATTENTION, c'est un lien direct vers un wmv).


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Novembre 2005)

Motorola


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Décembre 2005)

MSF


----------



## puregeof (1 Décembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> MSF



Excellent  
Mais c'est pas ça qui va me remonter le moral.


----------



## puregeof (1 Décembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Motorola



J'adore :love: 
Top top.
Retrouvé le sourire


----------



## Philippe (1 Décembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Trop forts les belges !


Je trouve aussi , parfois...
Vous avez vu la dernière de kafka.be ?
C'est ici et il faut cliquer sur le lien CAMPAGNE KAFKA.
Il y a peut-être moyen de donner le lien direct vers la vidéo, mais je ne sais pas comment on fait ...
Ph.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2005)

Vidéo marrante ici.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (4 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Vidéo marrante ici.


Sympa, en effet, mais complètement hs...


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Sympa, en effet, mais complètement hs...




Si tu as un fil je suis preneur.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (4 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as un fil je suis preneur.


non... mais ça se crée se genre de choses.


----------



## imimi (4 Décembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> non... mais ça se crée se genre de choses.


une bonne idée parce que cette video est vraiment sympa !


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2005)

Qui veux si coller??


----------



## kertruc (4 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> J'adore celle là moi : VW GTI :love:



Excellent !!


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2005)

Comme me l'a suggéré dcz_ j'ouvre donc ce fil.

Pourquoi? Bah, parce que il n'existe pas tiens.  :rateau: 

Et qu'est-ce qu'on y met? Tout simplement ce qui est marqué dans le titre du fil...  

Pour commencer: 

Vamps

un Steve Jobs au Saturday Night Live présent l'iPod Invisa pour les anglophiles.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2005)

Pour me faire pardonner.


----------



## Freelancer (4 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> un Steve Jobs au Saturday Night Live présent l'iPod Invisa pour les anglophiles.



vraiment bien "oups, where is it? It's floating" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Décembre 2005)

Bien, voilà l&#8217;ouverture de Ginza Apple Store (Tokyo)


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> vraiment bien "oups, where is it? It's floating" :love: :love: :love:




   Il l'imite très très bien ! 


En tout cas, au lieu de filmer son imac G5 il aurait mieux d'enregistrer la vidéo, je pense qu'on devrait la retrouver ailleurs.

Et pour ceux qui disent que l'imac est silencieux, on en a un bel exemple ici  :mouais:


----------



## Freelancer (4 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il l'imite très très bien !
> 
> 
> En tout cas, au lieu de filmer son imac G5 il aurait mieux d'enregistrer la vidéo, je pense qu'on devrait la retrouver ailleurs.



chez moi, en haute qualité (j'ai pas regardé le lien de mobyduck, j'ai cru que c'était la même vidéo que mactv podcast :rose: 

attention, c'est du lourd, 13 Mo :rose:


----------



## bugman (4 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, au lieu de filmer son imac G5 il aurait mieux d'enregistrer la vidéo, je pense qu'on devrait la retrouver ailleurs.



Là : http://mcchicken.free.fr/videos/SNL - Fred Armisen - Steve Jobs.avi par exemple.


----------



## MacMadam (4 Décembre 2005)

Edit : Sorry. J'avais loupé mon copier/coller  
Le bon lien, le voici : http://supamonks.free.fr/pages/filmContenu.htm


----------



## bugman (4 Décembre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Edit : Sorry. J'avais loupé mon copier/coller
> Le bon lien, le voici : http://supamonks.free.fr/pages/filmContenu.htm



Superbe !


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Décembre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Edit : Sorry. J'avais loupé mon copier/coller
> Le bon lien, le voici : http://supamonks.free.fr/pages/filmContenu.htm


Génial Voilà un lien qui va tourner 

PS:^_^


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (4 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Pour me faire pardonner.


Génial!


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Décembre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Edit : Sorry. J'avais loupé mon copier/coller
> Le bon lien, le voici : http://supamonks.free.fr/pages/filmContenu.htm



Excellent !  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Décembre 2005)

Pour celles et ceux qui n'on jamais vu la fin de Super Mario Bros


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Comme me l'a suggéré dcz_ j'ouvre donc ce fil.
> 
> Pourquoi? Bah, parce que il n'existe pas tiens.  :rateau:


Nan, sans déconner ?? 

Ça existait pas ??!!!  

Messieurs les modérateurs, je demande la fusion de ce fil inutile avec les anciens, et l'écartèlement public de dcz et Mobyduck. :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Nan, sans déconner ??
> 
> Ça existait pas ??!!!
> 
> Messieurs les modérateurs, je demande la fusion de ce fil inutile avec les anciens, et l'écartèlement public de dcz et Mobyduck. :love:




Pardon...  :rose:

Vous pouvez tous me fouetter, je le mérite.  :rateau:

(j'avais pourtant fait une recherche...    je dois être miro...  :rateau: )


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Décembre 2005)

un ptit court metrage qui fait du bien par ou ça passe!

http://indigen.free.fr/data/indigen11.mov
(attention 23Mo ... )


un autre court metrage magnifique tout en images de synthèse...

http://lemusicienlefilm.free.fr/


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> un ptit court metrage qui fait du bien par ou ça passe!
> 
> http://indigen.free.fr/data/indigen11.mov
> (attention 23Mo ... )
> ...


Très drôle le premier et superbe le second

Un flash sympa


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Très drôle le premier et superbe le second
> 
> Un flash sympa




Epileptique serait plus exact...   

Sympa quand même.  



			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> un ptit court metrage qui fait du bien par ou ça passe!
> 
> http://indigen.free.fr/data/indigen11.mov
> (attention 23Mo ... )
> ...



Vraiment bien.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> un ptit court metrage qui fait du bien par ou ça passe!
> 
> http://indigen.free.fr/data/indigen11.mov
> (attention 23Mo ... )
> ...


Rho y a vraiment des nioubs ...  :rateau: 
Et ca sert à quoi que Ducros y se décarcasse tous les ans :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Rho y a vraiment des nioubs ...  :rateau:
> Et ca sert à quoi que Ducros y se décarcasse tous les ans :love:




Bah, merci pour la fusion...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bah, merci pour la fusion...



Bah, de rien


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Rho y a vraiment des nioubs ...  :rateau:
> Et ca sert à quoi que Ducros y se décarcasse tous les ans :love:



pourquoi moi ????     

c'est vrai ça c'est pas moi qui ouvre le fil...  

 en plus j'étais pas inscrit sur le forum à l'époque des autres fils


----------



## MacMadam (6 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> PS:



Avais pas vu, désolée :rose: :afraid:


----------



## dada didouda (6 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bien, voilà l&#8217;ouverture de Ginza Apple Store (Tokyo)



Whohou !!

ya une astuce ?


----------



## chroukin (6 Décembre 2005)

L'astuce serait de rester chez soi en attendant un ou deux jours. Faut vraiment être complètement jeté pour attendre dans une queue pareille 

Déjà quand c'est les soldes rue Sainte Catherine à Bordeaux j'ose à peine sortir alors là je ne sais pas combien de temps doivent attendre tous ces gens mais j'espère qu'ils ont pris des gongés


----------



## dada didouda (6 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> ... je ne sais pas combien de temps doivent attendre tous ces gens mais j'espère qu'ils ont pris des gongés



ces japonais... foutent rien... on se demandent comment ils font   (je blague hein!)


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Décembre 2005)

Humour noir pour cette fausse pub pour la polo


----------



## dada didouda (6 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Humour noir pour cette fausse pub pour la polo



 perdent pas une occasion de se moquer d'eux mêmes ces anglais 

bien bon buen


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Décembre 2005)

Dans le même genre, mais chez Ford (WMV)


----------



## chroukin (6 Décembre 2005)

Haha les deux dernières sont trop parfaites


----------



## Apca (6 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même genre, mais chez Ford (WMV)



J'espère qu'aucun animal est mal traité pendant le tournage !  :sleep:


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2005)

C'est méchant comme réaction, mais c'est vrai que si elle fait ça toute la journée, les collègues doivent péter les plombs...


----------



## chroukin (7 Décembre 2005)

Hahahahaha parfait parfait  
Non c'est pas méchant  C'est pas parce qu'elle est blonde, mais c'est parce qu'elle chante super mal :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Décembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> C'est méchant comme réaction, mais c'est vrai que si elle fait ça toute la journée, les collègues doivent péter les plombs...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Décembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> C'est méchant comme réaction, mais c'est vrai que si elle fait ça toute la journée, les collègues doivent péter les plombs...


Terrible!!


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Décembre 2005)

Un drôle de pirate.    (attention, lien direct divx)


----------



## imimi (7 Décembre 2005)

dites voir, je n'arrive pas à lire les vidéos (comme la dernière là), comment faut-il faire ?
me manque-t-il quelque chose ???
merci par avance


----------



## joubichou (7 Décembre 2005)

Tu fais un clic gauche sur le lien,et tu cliques sur télécharger le fichier lié,puis aprés tu l'ouvres avec VLC ou MPLAYER


----------



## kaviar (7 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Un drôle de pirate.    (attention, lien direct divx)



Très, très bon


----------



## imimi (7 Décembre 2005)

re-merci 
trop bête de rater ça !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> dites voir, je n'arrive pas à lire les vidéos (comme la dernière là), comment faut-il faire ?
> me manque-t-il quelque chose ???
> merci par avance


Pour lire les Divx via Quicktime télécharger ce codec......


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Décembre 2005)

A ne pas faire !


----------



## Apca (7 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> A ne pas faire !



Déjà bu. :rateau:

Et si il nous arrive de le faire, il se passe quoi ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu. :rateau:Et si il nous arrive de le faire, il se passe quoi ?


Bobo bébé...


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Décembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu. :rateau:



Désolée, j'avais pas vu. 



			
				Apca a dit:
			
		

> Et si il nous arrive de le faire, il se passe quoi ?



Ben, ça dépend, si c'est ton môme...


----------



## Apca (7 Décembre 2005)

Ahhhhh ok ! :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2005)

Allez une nouvelle. 

Oh et puis une autre...


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Décembre 2005)

La seconde est vraiment super


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2005)

Pour toi publique.  

p.s: pour l'avoir en plus petit (56k) cliquez sur movie.


----------



## joubichou (8 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi publique.
> 
> p.s: pour l'avoir en plus petit (56k) cliquez sur movie.


Celle la elle est nickel


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2005)

Un petit dernier pour la route.


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhh ok ! :rateau:


Et toi, tu n'as rien à proposer? :rateau:


----------



## Apca (8 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi publique.
> 
> p.s: pour l'avoir en plus petit (56k) cliquez sur movie.




:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:  

Que c'est émouvant . . .  !  :sleep:


----------



## Apca (8 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, tu n'as rien à proposer? :rateau:



Ca ! Mais ce n'est pas une video !


----------



## r0m1 (8 Décembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ca ! Mais ce n'est pas une video !


j'ai tenu 5 secondes..... je suis fou...


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Décembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ca ! Mais ce n'est pas une video !



En effet, ce n'est pas une vidéo et c'est un vrai test de débilité ! 
Ca rend dingue avant 60 secondes...


----------



## Apca (9 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> En effet, ce n'est pas une vidéo et c'est un vrai test de débilité !




 :rose: :rose:


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Décembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose:



Sois pas triste p'tit chou


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Décembre 2005)

Faut pas prendre la mouche... 

Prend la porte!


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Prend la porte!



Hahaha, excellent !  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas prendre la mouche...



C'est pas un crâne de piaf


----------



## imimi (9 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas prendre la mouche...


j'adhère !  
m'a donné envie de retrouver For The Birds de Pixar :love: :love: :love:


----------



## joubichou (9 Décembre 2005)

http://qwildw.free.fr/mails-boulets/dragostea-din-tei/la-drogue-c-est-mal-4.avi


----------



## Apca (9 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://qwildw.free.fr/mails-boulets/dragostea-din-tei/la-drogue-c-est-mal-4.avi



MOuhahahaHihihihihihahahahaha ! ! !    

C'est top exagéré !


----------



## joubichou (9 Décembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> MOuhahahaHihihihihihahahahaha ! ! !
> 
> C'est top exagéré !


N'empêche le mec il déchire grave


----------



## Apca (9 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche le mec il déchire grave



A fond ! :love: 

C'est ENORME !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://qwildw.free.fr/mails-boulets/dragostea-din-tei/la-drogue-c-est-mal-4.avi


wow, ça fait peur ce genre de choses...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://qwildw.free.fr/mails-boulets/dragostea-din-tei/la-drogue-c-est-mal-4.avi


Merde...ZE DJ, il m'le faut pour mon reveillon du premier de l'An....... ambiance assurée là !  
..........la drogue c'est mal...........


----------



## chroukin (10 Décembre 2005)

Blasphème ! Cette vidéo est sur le site d'un membre du forum, je ne sais plus qui, je l'avais téléchargée de son site perso 

Enfin passons  il a bien dû la prendre sur un autre site hein 

Elle est excellente et je pense que la gars a pas pris que de la coke...


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Décembre 2005)

Un fou (WMV)


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un fou (WMV)


en effet,rudement naze le mec


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2005)

Bigoudie Bigoudenn


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

pas malhttp://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=1362


----------



## PommeQ (10 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un fou (WMV)




waouhh ... ca fait peur !!!!


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

www.theotherland.net/fun/animals/aiml_treehouse_donkey.mpeg


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Décembre 2005)

Il est pas sortie de l'auberge


----------



## Madmac (10 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Allez une nouvelle.
> 
> Oh et puis une autre...



superbes. les deux.
du beau travail.


----------



## PommeQ (10 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> www.theotherland.net/fun/animals/aiml_treehouse_donkey.mpeg



L'amour ca ne se commande pas ... hélas pour ce petit monsieur !!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> www.theotherland.net/fun/animals/aiml_treehouse_donkey.mpeg




Il aura besoin d'une bonne pommade après son petit câlin.


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un fou (WMV)


C'est hallucinant et quelle violence !:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> www.theotherland.net/fun/animals/aiml_treehouse_donkey.mpeg



Mouaaaaarfffffff, trop bon !!!
Dommage que ça coupe au moment ou...


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Décembre 2005)

Légèrement débile...


----------



## Apca (10 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un fou (WMV)



Complètement à la masse  
J'aime bien quand il tappe sa télé qui est entièrement pour rien  :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Légèrement débile...


y marche pas ton lien


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Décembre 2005)

Fesses, encore...


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Décembre 2005)

Dans le bain !


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2005)

Vraiment débile ses bestioles...


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> y marche pas ton lien



Je ne comprends pas pourquoi mais effectivement, ça ne marche pas, désolée...


----------



## Madmac (10 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> y marche pas ton lien



oui bizarre, surtout que si on revient à la racine du serveur, on peut y accèder... "humour" et video "good1"


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi mais effectivement, ça ne marche pas, désolée...




Il faut l'enregistrer sous.


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Dans le bain !



C'était le bon vieux temps (pas si vieux mais bon...) de canal+:rateau:

Super ses liens


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2005)

Non mais qu'est-ce que t'as dans la tête!


----------



## r0m1 (10 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Non mais qu'est-ce que t'as dans la tête!



c'est énorme, un grand moment


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

ah tudieu c'est puissant


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Non mais qu'est-ce que t'as dans la tête!


Tout simplement génial !


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Décembre 2005)

Légèrement débile... 

Je le remet puisque maintenant, il fonctionne...


----------



## Apca (10 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Légèrement débile...
> 
> Je le remet puisque maintenant, il fonctionne...



Pas chez moi.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Décembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Pas chez moi.


... ni chez moi


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2005)

Vous l'avez déjà vu celle-là ???
Moi j'adore et c'est même pas groland mais bien le journal de france 3 ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## chroukin (11 Décembre 2005)

Miladiou, elle est chargée hein 

Le pauvre papy :love::love:


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Non mais qu'est-ce que t'as dans la tête!


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2005)

Où est higgins?? 




			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Vous l'avez déjà vu celle-là ???
> Moi j'adore et c'est même pas groland mais bien le journal de france 3 ! :love: :love: :love:




Un petit tour et puis s'en vont.


----------



## Apca (11 Décembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... ni chez moi



Maintenant bien


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Vous l'avez déjà vu celle-là ???
> Moi j'adore et c'est même pas groland mais bien le journal de france 3 ! :love: :love: :love:



C'est vraiment trop court mais c'est trop bon, j'adore ! :love::love::love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Pas chez moi.


Ca marche chez moi, je comprends pas...


----------



## Apca (11 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche chez moi, je comprends pas...




Si si  Ca fonctionne maintenant, mais tous au début cela n'allais pas.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2005)

Mâchez du papier!


----------



## Apca (11 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Mâchez du papier!


:love:  :love:


----------



## joubichou (11 Décembre 2005)

celle là est pas malhttp://ericlenainviolet.free.fr/Videos/eboueur-drague.mpeg


----------



## joubichou (11 Décembre 2005)

ça serait pas ça la loi de MURPHYhttp:///ericlenainviolet.free.fr/Videos/journee_topmodele.mpg


----------



## Apca (11 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ça serait pas ça la loi de MURPHYhttp:///ericlenainviolet.free.fr/Videos/journee_topmodele.mpg



C'est ce que j'appel un manque de chance.  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> celle là est pas malhttp://ericlenainviolet.free.fr/Videos/eboueur-drague.mpeg




Joe La Mouk

P.S: LE PETIT DETOURNEMENT - EPISODE II c'est le meilleur.    Langage fleuri et pipi caca


----------



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2005)

y'aurait il quelques tendances scato inavouées...????   

mais ca reste tres fort !!


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2005)

Je ne peux résister à la tentation de vous faire partager ceci, même si ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai trouvé...

 Attention, âmes sensibles s'asbstenir, surtout au moment de l'andouille...


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Joe La Mouk
> 
> P.S: LE PETIT DETOURNEMENT - EPISODE II c'est le meilleur.    Langage fleuri et pipi caca


Franchement ?
Lamentable !
Ah, on ne me demandait pas mon avis ?


----------



## joubichou (11 Décembre 2005)

lamentable  peut etre mais impossible a ouvrir


----------



## elKBron (11 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Mâchez du papier!


z avez remarque ? le gars, au debut il prend son crayon avec la main gauche, et tout le long, il dessine avec sa main droite...


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Franchement ?
> Lamentable !
> Ah, on ne me demandait pas mon avis ?



Mais si justement


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2005)

T'as une icone sur le nez.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> T'as une icone sur le nez.



Windows power


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Décembre 2005)

Diable ! J'adore les moutons...


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Décembre 2005)

Poupées russes?


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Décembre 2005)

Der Kau Boy.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse

Joyeux anniversaire (WMV)


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2005)

Vraiment excellente.     :love:


Aaaahh l'ironie du sort.   :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> La SAGEsse
> 
> Joyeux anniversaire (WMV)



Heu, c'est qui qui lui offre?


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Décembre 2005)

C'est une pub mais ça m'a fait rire...
(Oui, je suis bon publique!)


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Der Kau Boy



  vraiment bien celle là.    :love:


p.s: les autres aussi d'ailleurs.


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Décembre 2005)

Aller, hop, une petite derniére avant de vous souhaiter une bonne soirée.
Elle est un peu longue à charger mais la qualitée vaut l'attente!

*C'est pas drôle mais c'est poétique...


----------



## Apca (12 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est une pub mais ça m'a fait rire...
> (Oui, je suis bon publique!)



Ils sont féroces les chiens ? :afraid:  :mouais: :sick:


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Décembre 2005)

Walker (WMV)


----------



## joubichou (13 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Walker (WMV)


Bien allumés les lascars


----------



## FANREM (13 Décembre 2005)

Special Filles pour Noel
http://idisk.mac.com/fandw/Public/CalendrierAvent.pps


----------



## chroukin (13 Décembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Special Filles pour Noel
> http://idisk.mac.com/fandw/Public/CalendrierAvent.pps




Tu parles d'une vidéo...

En plus je me suis trompé je l'ai téléchargé croyant que ce serait un truc avec et non pas pour les filles... j'ai été surpris


----------



## La SAGEsse (13 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Walker (WMV)


 Mais, c'est insupportable !!! 
:afraid::afraid::afraid:      :afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Décembre 2005)

Il avait commencé avec ce morceau très connu


----------



## bugman (13 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Il avait commencé avec ce morceau très connu



Lut,

Et m*rde, je ne te remerci pas sur ce coup là, G2LOQ (<- ), je vais avoir cette musique de neuneux toute la soirée dans la tête ! :mouais:

@+,
Bug.


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Lut,
> 
> Et m*rde, je ne te remerci pas sur ce coup là, G2LOQ (<- ), je vais avoir cette musique de neuneux toute la soirée dans la tête ! :mouais:
> 
> ...



C'est ça le pire


----------



## joubichou (13 Décembre 2005)

ah super merci ça fait longtemps qu je l'attendais cella là


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Décembre 2005)

Une pub sympa.


----------



## La SAGEsse (13 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Il avait commencé avec ce morceau très connu


La vache ! :afraid::afraid::afraid:
J'l'avais oublié celle là !!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (13 Décembre 2005)

Pitain©, le flippe !
:afraid::afraid::afraid:

 *G2LOQ*


----------



## MacMadam (14 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Une pub sympa.



Me suis fait avoir :mouais: :afraid:


----------



## chroukin (14 Décembre 2005)

Très connue mais fait toujours aussi peur. Peut-être que vous connaissez la séquence flash où vous devez regarder fixement une cuisine pendant 1 minute et vous devez trouver des objets dedans. Mais la surprise est sur la fin aussi


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Très connue mais fait toujours aussi peur. Peut-être que vous connaissez la séquence flash où vous devez regarder fixement une cuisine pendant 1 minute et vous devez trouver des objets dedans. Mais la surprise est sur la fin aussi



Si t'as le lien


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2005)

Ou qui l'est l'ourson hein?...

(Bon c'est vrai qu'il pas particulièrement hilarant...  :rateau:  Mais je l'aime bien.   )


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2005)

Pour rester dans les ours


----------



## MacMadam (14 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester dans les ours



Cette pub avait d'ailleurs gagné un Gold à Cannes :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Cette pub avait d'ailleurs gagné un Gold à Cannes :love:


 Mérité!


----------



## FANREM (14 Décembre 2005)

Un vrai film de filles cette fois ci
http://idisk.mac.com/fandw/Public/Volant.WMV


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai film de filles cette fois ci
> http://idisk.mac.com/fandw/Public/Volant.WMV



Qui est-ce qui va pleurer comme une fillette plus tard...:rateau:


----------



## Madmac (15 Décembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai film de filles cette fois ci
> http://idisk.mac.com/fandw/Public/Volant.WMV



et ça se passe comme ça en vrai...


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

La cave à Momo  (WMV)


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

Faut être gentil avec sa machine...


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Décembre 2005)

C'est dangereux l'informatique.


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

*Ah....*
La veillesse....


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Ah....*
> La veillesse....



  



T'as pas un esquimaux?


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas un esquimaux?



Excellent !


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

Entre  jeux vidéo de baston et films de kung fu... Complétement décalé !
Le chargement est un peu long mais l'animation vaut l'attente (enfin, je crois... )


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

Une animation plus courte.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Décembre 2005)

J'adore, tu es une vrai perle toi!!  :love:

Merci.


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> J'adore, tu es une vrai perle toi!!  :love:
> 
> Merci.


Merci ! :rose:


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

Aller, la derniére de la journée pour moi ! 
Elle est très très longue à chargé mais elle est très très bonne... 
Good appetit les darlinges !


----------



## Freelancer (15 Décembre 2005)

Une petite pub de microsoft allemagne. Si le but était de rendre Office sexy, j'ai l'impression que...


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Une petite pub de microsoft allemagne. Si le but était de rendre Office sexy, j'ai l'impression que...




:afraid: le ridicule en publicité ça tue ? pas les ventes en tout cas :mouais:


----------



## joubichou (15 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Une petite pub de microsoft allemagne. Si le but était de rendre Office sexy, j'ai l'impression que...


nulachié


----------



## Freelancer (15 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> nulachié



un peu court, jeune homme


----------



## Le_iPodeur (15 Décembre 2005)

on a quand même des fournisseurs officiels de conneries sur le Bar 
La SAGEsse ici et lui sur la blague du lundi :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2005)

c'est beau noel


----------



## DuraLex (16 Décembre 2005)

Un navet ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau noel



Excellent !


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Décembre 2005)

DuraLex a dit:
			
		

> Un navet ?


Hahahahaha, fallait le faire !


----------



## Madmac (16 Décembre 2005)

DuraLex a dit:
			
		

> Un navet ?



ferais gaffe la prochaine fois que j'irais au supermarché...  
excellent..


----------



## guytantakul (16 Décembre 2005)

C'est le propre des jeunes hommes 

Moi, je la trouve rigolote, cette pub  - mais à l'age du gars, on devrait connaître les différentes manières d'opérer rien qu'en regardant le type de soutif de face et non de dos.
Dans l'obscurité, c'est plus difficile, surtout l'été avec les hauts de maillot et leurs fermetures pas toujours rodées (plastoc bon marché, porté une ou deux fois...) 
ou alors, le gars, c'est un puceau... 

Ah ben ouais, j'ai compris le sens profond de cette pub !
Y'a pas une entrée : "fermetures de soutif" dans l'encarta, encyclopédie de microsoft ? 

Je déconne, le vrai sens est : t'es puceau, mais en bon script kiddy, tu vas bien trouver un overflow quelconque pour réussir avec MS


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Décembre 2005)

Ma douce et tendre...  :love:

Probablement ma préférée...  

p.s: N'hésitez pas à visionner les autres courts (les petites flèches en bas à droite) et particulièrement le très court mais hilarant Jurannessic 2002 et Mange un film mignon tout plein.


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Décembre 2005)

Ah ! Celui là, je l'adore...
Mon gland.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

Quel festival aujourd&#8217;hui.


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Décembre 2005)

La révolution des crabes.


----------



## DuraLex (16 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> La révolution des crabes.


Rrrhhhaaaa, les voix, lol  ! :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Décembre 2005)

DuraLex a dit:
			
		

> Rrrhhhaaaa, les voix, lol  ! :love:


Elles sont géniales, en effet !!!


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

ice agehttp://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/ice_age_2/hd/


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ice agehttp://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/ice_age_2/hd/


 Décidement, j'adore cet écureuil... :love:


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

encore l'écureuil     http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/ice_age_2/trailers.html


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

Est-ce vraiment un écureuil...


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> encore l'écureuil     http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/ice_age_2/trailers.html



Génial  Vivement la sortie de l'age de glace II


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

Tout le monde la connaît mais je l&#8217;adore :love:


----------



## puregeof (17 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Une petite pub de microsoft allemagne. Si le but était de rendre Office sexy, j'ai l'impression que...



Effectivement, vu l'âge du mec il a du souci à se faire  
Remarque s'il est toujours sous Windows, ça cadre avec le personnage   
En fait c'est une pub déguisée pour Mac ce truc :rateau:


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Décembre 2005)

Aller hop, un peu de musique pour fêter le W.E.


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Aller hop, un peu de musique pour fêter le W.E.




Moi aussi un peu de musique


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

allez une bien nazehttp://www.top-delire.com/flash/bush/bush3.php


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Décembre 2005)

Bon ce n'est pas une vidéo mais c'est marrant quand même.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bon ce n'est pas une vidéo mais c'est marrant quand même.



C&#8217;est pas une vidéo, mais ce qu&#8217;elle à pris Paris


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde la connaît mais je l?adore :love:



Le fichier est inaccessible. C'était quoi?

A.


----------



## Freelancer (18 Décembre 2005)

une petite pub de saison trouvé chez macquebec.com


----------



## Virpeen (19 Décembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Motorola


Celle-là, elle est absolument fantastique ! 
Et hop, dans mon iPod vidéo ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Tiens ça me rappelle un truc ...


----------



## Virpeen (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me rappelle un truc ...


Toi, t'as l'oeil, hein ! :love:
Alors, n'est-elle pas géniale, cher ami ?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Ah mais si si !  
Me manque un film ... Mais je l'ai sur le bout de la langue ! Ca va me revenir ...


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Décembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Le fichier est inaccessible. C'était quoi?
> 
> A.


c'était ça


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> c'était ça


Très probablement ma pub favorite de tous les temps, tous médias confondus! :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

Je les avais déjà posté dans le fil des vidéos mais comme c'est des pubs je les remets ici 



  Pub pour la polo

Pub pour ford  (WMV)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Je les avais déjà posté dans le fil des vidéos mais comme c'est des pubs je les remets ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Déjà vu, mais c'est bon de les revoir...


----------



## y&b (20 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Je les avais déjà posté dans le fil des vidéos mais comme c'est des pubs je les remets ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Déjà bu pour la polo, mais celle de ford est grandiose.
Une pub qui va forcément ravir les membre du célebre CCC (commité contre les chats)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Décembre 2005)

DuraLex a dit:
			
		

> Un navet ?


Y'en a quand même qu'on rien à fout' de leurs journées...


----------



## lalsaco (22 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je préviens que je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de lire toutes les pages de ce fil, mais je commence demain (avec mes vacances :rateau: ).

Bref, tout ça pour dire que j'espère que cette vidéo n'a pas été encore proposée. A vous de découvrir ce que fait ce gars.

Bon visionnage.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2005)

C'est très efficace tout ça...  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Décembre 2005)

MSN powered?


----------



## jeep2nine (22 Décembre 2005)

Bientôt Noël, qui a commandé des *Lego* ?


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Décembre 2005)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt Noël, qui a commandé des *Lego* ?



 C&#8217;est super (le film aussi, à voir si ce n&#8217;est déjà fait).


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2005)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt Noël, qui a commandé des *Lego* ?



Vraiment sympa


----------



## jeep2nine (22 Décembre 2005)

Vous avez aimé le premier, vous adorerez le *second*


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Décembre 2005)

Vraiment bien fait ce truc


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2005)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez aimé le premier, vous adorerez le *second*



Ca a due être long à faire, mais très beau résulta.


----------



## joubichou (23 Décembre 2005)

Alors celle là elle est gravissime   http://www.kamazutra.be/webmaster/


----------



## joubichou (23 Décembre 2005)

et pis une autrehttp://www.zeronews-fr.com/flash/cherokee.php


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> et pis une autrehttp://www.zeronews-fr.com/flash/cherokee.php



C'est pour ça que les ricains leurs on fait la guerre?


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2005)

Il est où le kiki, hein, il est où??


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2005)

La Mongolie c'est loin??


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2005)

Un civet de lapin??


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> La Mongolie c'est loin??


Heu ouais c'est bien foutu mais... tu t'es vraiment _"fendu la geule"_ là-dessus?


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Heu ouais c'est bien foutu mais... tu t'es vraiment _"fendu la geule"_ là-dessus?



Non, mais je le trouve très beau.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Décembre 2005)

Un Ninja sur un toit brûlant.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Un Ninja sur un toit brûlant.



_Tatsumaki Zankuukyaku powered _


----------



## PommeQ (27 Décembre 2005)

Les 300 posts sont franchis ... je ne pensais pas que mon sujet tiendrait jusque la ... merci à tous


----------



## jeep2nine (29 Décembre 2005)

Bon, elle n'est pas forcèment marrante, mais si vous aimez le basket, faut regarder *çà*


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Décembre 2005)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Bon, elle n'est pas forcèment marrante, mais si vous aimez le basket, faut regarder *çà*



Impressionnent.


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Décembre 2005)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Bon, elle n'est pas forcèment marrante, mais si vous aimez le basket, faut regarder *çà*



 Et dire qu&#8217;à deux mètres je ne suis pas foutu de le faire&#8230; :rose:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Impressionnent.



Je confirme, vraiment impressionant


----------



## Fondug (29 Décembre 2005)

Mouais en même temps, les défenseurs, ce sont de vraies passoires


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Décembre 2005)

Qu'il est mignon...


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il est mignon...



Comme tu dit.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Décembre 2005)

Avec cette façon de chasser les vaches, elle doit être tendre la viande.


----------



## joubichou (29 Décembre 2005)

un peu en retardwww.koreus.com/media/merry-christmas.html[/URL]


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> un peu en retard merry-christmas


 Avec les grandes bouffes de noël et la gastro ça doit pouvoir ce faire.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Décembre 2005)

Très odoriférante cette vidéo...


----------



## joubichou (29 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Avec les grandes bouffes de noël et la gastro ça doit pouvoir ce faire.


C'est dommage qu'on l'ait pas en odorama


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage qu'on l'ait pas en odorama



 Là, j&#8217;avoue que je préfère pas


----------



## PommeQ (29 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage qu'on l'ait pas en odorama



C'est peut être mieux


----------



## Berthold (30 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> un peu en retardwww.koreus.com/media/merry-christmas.html[/URL]


Fin et délicat. Une vidéo de première classe... :style: 
:sick:  :hosto: :affraid:


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Il est où le kiki, hein, il est où??


----------



## HRych-man (31 Décembre 2005)

je rajouterais même


----------



## y&b (3 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Il est où le kiki, hein, il est où??


Déjà bu mais j'en rajoute aussi quelques uns :


----------



## da capo (6 Janvier 2006)

vous la connaissez surement mais bon...
http://plus.kaleva.fi/video/ilmaki.wmv


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

How To Video Podcast


----------



## Virpeen (6 Janvier 2006)

Sérieux ? Ça plaît encore aux mecs, ça ? C'est fou !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux ? Ça plaît encore aux mecs, ça ? C'est fou !


Mais heu&#8230; C'est juste un tutoriel&#8230; :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (7 Janvier 2006)

Vive les tutos, y a pas d'heure pour apprendre  

Et maintenant un peu de bel canto


----------



## Lastrada (7 Janvier 2006)

Et une tranche de vie, une.. 

(pas de son avec QT, seulement avec VLC, bizarrement)


----------



## Lastrada (7 Janvier 2006)

Un peu ancien : la barre de faire

:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## naas (7 Janvier 2006)

comment piloter avec ses fesses


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Janvier 2006)

Vous avez vue Paris Hilton??


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

Ah ça fait plaisir de voir son cousin qu'on a pas vu depuis longtemps !


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça fait plaisir de voir son cousin qu'on a pas vu depuis longtemps !



Si je peut aider.


----------



## Virpeen (7 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ca va saigner


Ben sympa ce qui entoure la vidéo...


----------



## iteeth (7 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Il est où le kiki, hein, il est où??



ENORME!! j'ai adoré!


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Janvier 2006)

Un nioube, vous avez dit un nioube??


----------



## Amokouille (8 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vue Paris Hilton??


Très bon


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2006)

Amish Paradise


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Janvier 2006)

Les joies du modernisme...  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Janvier 2006)

Meuuuuuuh!


----------



## joubichou (9 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Meuuuuuuh!


Oh la vache


----------



## y&b (9 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vue Paris Hilton??


Elle a pas un peu grossit ?
Ça doit être son nouveau régime ...


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)




----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)

http://www.groland-vidz.com/vidz/telecharger.php?type=extrait&id=93le lien


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

C'est top!


----------



## PommeQ (13 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://www.groland-vidz.com/vidz/telecharger.php?type=extrait&id=93le lien



Excellent


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Janvier 2006)

Top MOUMOUTE

et une autre ... c'est court, c'est con... c'est bon !

Bien joué


----------



## laloutre (14 Janvier 2006)

héhé!


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Janvier 2006)

L'abus de Windows est nuisible pour la santé mentale.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Janvier 2006)

Toc Toc Badaboum Cascade.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Meuuuuuuh!




   
qq peut me dire comment je fais pour l'enregistrer 
merci


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> qq peut me dire comment je fais pour l'enregistrer
> merci



Clic droit sur le lien / télécharger le fichié lié



p.s: la faute d'orthographe est volontaire, vBulletin refuse de m'afficher fi*****.


----------



## joubichou (15 Janvier 2006)

excellent


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Clic droit sur le lien / télécharger le fichié lié
> 
> 
> 
> p.s: la faute d'orthographe est volontaire, vBulletin refuse de m'afficher fi*****.





 merci! çà marche!
désolée mais je débute :rose:


----------



## PommeQ (15 Janvier 2006)

Pour les motards --> Ici


----------



## PommeQ (15 Janvier 2006)

Hommage à Maurice


----------



## Madmac (15 Janvier 2006)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Hommage à Maurice



quicktime me dit qu'il me manque quelque chose, mais quoi ?
sur le site après avoir cliqué OK, il y en a plein. lequel est le bon... (j'ai déjà téléchargé ceux qui pouvaient l'être)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> quicktime me dit qu'il me manque quelque chose, mais quoi ?
> sur le site après avoir cliqué OK, il y en a plein. lequel est le bon... (j'ai déjà téléchargé ceux qui pouvaient l'être)




moi aussi je peux lire que certaines vidéos et pas les autres et quicktime me dit la même chose et me retrouve comme une imbécile car je ne sais quoi faire, c même payant? arrrhhhggggg


----------



## Dory (15 Janvier 2006)

> quicktime me dit qu'il me manque quelque chose, mais quoi ?



Moi aussi....dur d'être nioube...


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2006)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> quicktime me dit qu'il me manque quelque chose, mais quoi ?
> sur le site après avoir cliqué OK, il y en a plein. lequel est le bon... (j'ai déjà téléchargé ceux qui pouvaient l'être)


C'est des fi*****s .avi Le mieux est d'utiliser VLC qui pourra les lires (et bien d'autres encore ).


----------



## PommeQ (15 Janvier 2006)

Curieux car perso pas de pb ...
Voici ma version

QuickTime Player :

  Version :	7.0.4
  Dernière modification :	10/01/06 20:27
  Type :	Universal
  Informations générales :	QuickTime Player 7.0.4, Copyright © 1989-2006 Apple Computer Inc., All Rights Reserved


Mettez à jour votre version ... sinon telechargez VLC ... c le 4x4 de la lecture video


----------



## PommeQ (15 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est des fi*****s .avi Le mieux est d'utiliser VLC qui pourra les lires (et bien d'autres encore ).



Tu m'as grillé d'1 mn


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Janvier 2006)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les motards --> Ici



Il devait avoir du mal à s'asseoir après toutes ses gamelles.


----------



## PommeQ (15 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Il devait avoir du mal à s'asseoir après toutes ses gamelles.



Tu sais la marche en canard


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Toc Toc Badaboum Cascade.


Ouais ouais&#8230; archi-connu mais toujours aussi bon!


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

j'la connaissait pas et s'aurait été dommage que ça dure ! 

excellent


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Janvier 2006)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les motards --> Ici


Pas mal!


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2006)

Lord Jobs


----------



## PommeQ (15 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Lord Jobs



Passerons-nous aussi du cotés obscur de la force ????


----------



## PommeQ (15 Janvier 2006)

Qui veux jouer un petite partie de babyfoot avec moi ?????


----------



## PommeQ (15 Janvier 2006)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Qui veux jouer un petite partie de babyfoot avec moi ?????



desole marche pas le lien


----------



## PommeQ (15 Janvier 2006)

Alors je me jette à l'eau !!!


----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2006)

arrrrgghhh http://www.groland-vidz.com/vidz/telecharger.php?type=extrait&id=126


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> arrrrgghhh http://www.groland-vidz.com/vidz/telecharger.php?type=extrait&id=126



Groland powered!


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Janvier 2006)

eBay Song (wmv)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> eBay Song (wmv)



mouarf c fou c'qu'on peut trouver comme trucs inutiles sur Ebay


----------



## PommeQ (17 Janvier 2006)

Une petite aprés manger --> :hein:


----------



## jeep2nine (20 Janvier 2006)

Du *tutoriel* comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent


----------



## Lastrada (20 Janvier 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Du *tutoriel* comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent



J'ai l'impression que tu arrives après la bataille... ce lien a déjà été donné.


----------



## joubichou (20 Janvier 2006)

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH


----------



## jeep2nine (20 Janvier 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que tu arrives après la bataille... ce lien a déjà été donné.




:rose: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Pas grâve au moins çà sert à ceux qui ne l'avaient pas vue!


----------



## PommeQ (20 Janvier 2006)

Un petite pour nos amies les blondes ... mais non je vous aime bien :love:

# clic droit --> ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet #


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Janvier 2006)

La cicrane et la fourmi


----------



## PommeQ (21 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> La cicrane et la fourmi



G2LOQ ... c'est limite du supportable ... ca vas pas trop en ce moment :love:


----------



## joubichou (22 Janvier 2006)

allez hop http://www.kamazutra.be/attentats/


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> allez hop http://www.kamazutra.be/attentats/




 Si t&#8217;as la vidéo du pigeon drag-queen je suis preneur


----------



## joubichou (22 Janvier 2006)

les fille s'y mettenthttp://www.dumpalink.com/media/1137669295/Battle_of_The_Farts


----------



## PommeQ (22 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> les fille s'y mettenthttp://www.dumpalink.com/media/1137669295/Battle_of_The_Farts



Excellent ... j'ai la meme à la maison ... heu ... enfin pas tout a fait


----------



## MacMadam (23 Janvier 2006)

Voici une pub qui serait bannie des antennes aujourd'hui. Faut dire qu'elle date de 1984, et que les choses ont bien changé. *Les plus vieux se souviendront peut-être...*


----------



## Ricky Steamboat (23 Janvier 2006)

Voici une vieille pub de loterie québecoise datant des années 90 et que j'ai prise sur une de mes cassettes VHS.

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/19309/lotoquebec.mpg


----------



## PommeQ (23 Janvier 2006)

Une petite pour les jardiniers ...


----------



## joubichou (23 Janvier 2006)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite pour les jardiniers ...


il marche pas ton lien


----------



## PommeQ (23 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> il marche pas ton lien



Oui je vois ... faire ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet  ... et ca marche ... curieux


----------



## MacMadam (23 Janvier 2006)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Oui je vois ... faire ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet  ... et ca marche ... curieux


Fonctionne pas plus chez moi (via Safari, dans la fenêtre, nouvelle fenêtre ou onglet : résultats idem). 
Avec FireFox, pas de problème.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Janvier 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Fonctionne pas plus chez moi (via Safari, dans la fenêtre, nouvelle fenêtre ou onglet : résultats idem).
> Avec FireFox, pas de problème.



404 Forbbiden, avec Firefox et Opera...


----------



## PommeQ (23 Janvier 2006)

Curieux tout ca ... bon tant pis on oublie


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Janvier 2006)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Curieux tout ca ... bon tant pis on oublie



Ca fonctionne avec IE!


----------



## iDiot (23 Janvier 2006)

Un petit détour par ici


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Janvier 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Un petit détour par ici



Manque la voiture noire et le short rouge.


----------



## richard-deux (24 Janvier 2006)

Drôle, je ne sais pas mais vraiment très bien réalisée.

http://www.doubleedgefilms.com/
Puis choisir, *SPIN* et *Watch it*.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Janvier 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Drôle, je ne sais pas mais vraiment très bien réalisée.
> 
> http://www.doubleedgefilms.com/
> Puis choisir, *SPIN* et *Watch it*.



 Déjà vu, mais remarquable court métrage.


----------



## joubichou (24 Janvier 2006)

et hop une petite http://www.koreus.com/media/pub-optiker.html


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> et hop une petite http://www.koreus.com/media/pub-optiker.html






> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à joubichou.


----------



## PommeQ (24 Janvier 2006)

Une petite ... du meilleur gout


----------



## PommeQ (24 Janvier 2006)

Pour les gymnaste ...


----------



## PommeQ (24 Janvier 2006)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les gymnaste ...



Rien ne sert de courir, ...

:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Janvier 2006)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite ... du meilleur gout


Elégant...


----------



## joubichou (26 Janvier 2006)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite ... du meilleur gout


Raffiné comme tout


----------



## PommeQ (26 Janvier 2006)

Vous etes durs avec moi ... :rateau:


----------



## sylko (27 Janvier 2006)

Chéri, tu bosses trop!


----------



## joubichou (27 Janvier 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Chéri, tu bosses trop!


on peut pas la voir ta vidéo


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Janvier 2006)

Jurassic Fart


----------



## joubichou (27 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Jurassic Fart


Excellent


----------



## Berthold (27 Janvier 2006)

faut pas confondre vitesse et précipitation


----------



## Berthold (27 Janvier 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Chéri, tu bosses trop!


Ça marche qu'en Suisse, GoogleVideo ?


----------



## Galatée (27 Janvier 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> faut pas confondre vitesse et précipitation



Chouette, mais déjà bue 12 posts au-dessus !


----------



## joubichou (27 Janvier 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> faut pas confondre vitesse et précipitation


archie bue et rebue


----------



## joubichou (30 Janvier 2006)

les deux nazes http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1138618043/An_Important_Message


----------



## Komac (30 Janvier 2006)

lààà... j'en ai une chtite sous la main :

http://lhumour.chez-alice.fr/videos/faussespubs/biere_dicht.mpg


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Janvier 2006)

The lost hope


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ça a été déjà bu  c'est le cas de le dire



 De la bière qui aide à rester debout&#8230;


----------



## jeep2nine (1 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Toc Toc Badaboum Cascade.


Ben, moi non plus je ne connaissais pas et je ne regrette pas d'être venu   : 
Excellent


----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2006)

une bien http://www.koreus.com/media/danse-sexy.html


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> une bien http://www.koreus.com/media/danse-sexy.html



Sympa la fin!


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Sympa la fin!



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/datemovie/


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Février 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/datemovie/



Le chat roxx! 

Maintenant, je sais que c'est un film. Merci


----------



## PommeQ (4 Février 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/datemovie/




 ...   ...


----------



## MacMadam (4 Février 2006)

Pour ceux qui s'en souviendraient, ce film date de 1976. Loin de ses bleuettes humaines actuelles, Lelouch avait réalisé une traversée (illégale) de Paris... en 8 minutes, caméra plantée à l'avant de sa Ferrari !

Bon, ce n'est pas  spécialement "drôle", comme le veut ce thread. Mais ça m'a quand même bien fendu la gueule 

*http://mirror.rtor.net/rendezvous20_04.mov*

- Vitesse estimée: 140 &#8211; 220 km/h.
- Parcours : Bd Périphérique · Avenue Foch · Pl Charles-de-Gaulle · Av des Champs-Elysées · Place de la Concorde · Quai des Tuileries · Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel · R de Rohan · Avenue de l'Opera · Pl de l'Opéra · Fromental Halévy · R de la Chausée d'Antin · Pl d'Estienne d'Orves · R Blanche · R Pigalle · Pl Pigalle · Bd de Clichy · (aborted turn at R Lepic) · R Caulaincourt · Av Junot · Pl Marcel Aymé · R Norvins · Place du Tertre · R Ste-Eleuthère · R Azais · Pl du Parvis du Sacré C½ur

A ne pas reproduire chez soi, naturellement 
Si c'est déjà bu, disoulu


----------



## PommeQ (4 Février 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui s'en souviendraient, ce film date de 1976. Loin de ses bleuettes humaines actuelles, Lelouch avait réalisé une traversée (illégale) de Paris... en 8 minutes, caméra plantée à l'avant de sa Ferrari !
> 
> Bon, ce n'est pas  spécialement "drôle", comme le veut ce thread. Mais ça m'a quand même bien fendu la gueule
> 
> ...



Pas mal  ... ca me rappelle un certain record du tour du péripherique qui date d'une bonne vingtaine d'années par un motard ... style 185km/h de moyenne ... si m'est souvenir sont bons  :mouais: 

merci pour cette petite vidéo


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

c'est limite charte la scène finale


----------



## MacMadam (5 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est limite charte la scène finale



Depuis quand t'es devenu modo ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

Rien à voir mais quand je mets ce genre de pantalon, moi...


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2006)

The Best of Google Video. 

Il y a de petite perle.


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> The Best of Google Video.
> 
> Il y a de petite perle.


en effet, excellent :rose:


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

en voilà une ou je suis dedans en plus http://www.koreus.com/media/pub-coca-cola-goal.html


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> en voilà une ou je suis dedans en plus http://www.koreus.com/media/pub-coca-cola-goal.html



Superbe!


----------



## guytantakul (5 Février 2006)

Je ne connaissais pas et j'apprécie d'autant plus !

Petit aparté (oui, je suis comme ça, faut toujours que je me la ramène), l'amant dans le placard ressemble à s'y méprendre à l'amoureux de "Love-me, love-me not" des studios Aardman, non ?

Tout ça pour dire, quoi... 


Eh, dites : c'est un clin d'½il, n'allez pas croire que je dénigre juste pour étaler ma culture - surtout pas, alors, je promets !


----------



## y&b (5 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connaissais pas et j'apprécie d'autant plus !
> 
> Petit aparté (oui, je suis comme ça, faut toujours que je me la ramène), l'amant dans le placard ressemble à s'y méprendre à l'amoureux de "Love-me, love-me not" des studios Aardman, non ?
> 
> ...



Non, tu as raison ! La précision etait importante 

Excellent


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

http://www.delirant.com/annuaire/site-5831.htmlallez une petite sympa


----------



## jeep2nine (7 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> en voilà une ou je suis dedans en plus http://www.koreus.com/media/pub-coca-cola-goal.html



Excellent  
Par contre, Guytan, moi je trouve que l'amant dans le placard ressemble à l'avatar de Roberto Vendez


----------



## Gwen (7 Février 2006)

http://www.hedonistica.com/media.php?path=/videos/floatingdog.wmv


----------



## Berthold (7 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> http://www.hedonistica.com/media.php?path=/videos/floatingdog.wmv


   L'a pas l'air de trop s'affoler, le chien. Doit avoir l'habitude ?


----------



## Balooners (7 Février 2006)

Les nouvelles techniques de Marketing !!!

Ne doutez plus Heliop est là​


  ​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Février 2006)

Pour les amateurs de bière


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Février 2006)

C'est bon ça!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Février 2006)

c'est ce qu'on appelle avoir le feu sacré 

une petite envie

comme quoi les goûts et les odeurs


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

Dire qu'il m'est arrivé quasi la même chose


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dire qu'il m'est arrivé quasi la même chose



J'ai édité depuis. Alors avec laquelle des trois, SM ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

La première


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> une petite envie


Tiens, sonnyboy


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La première



Saint SM, priez pour nous 

'tain ! j'ai plus envie !

A vos marques, prêt, loupé !  (cliquez sur le gymnaste)


----------



## ikiki (8 Février 2006)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Les nouvelles techniques de Marketing !!!Ne doutez plus Heliop est là​   ​



Fallait le faire!!!
Mouahahah!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Février 2006)

Resurection (He will survive)


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Resurection (He will survive)



Je vais la faire tourner celle-là!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Février 2006)

Avec la même musique que celle de Finn, j'aime aussi beaucoup cette version


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Avec la même musique que celle de Finn, j'aime aussi beaucoup cette version



C'est bon ça aussi!


----------



## Gwen (9 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Resurection (He will survive)


Fabuleux. Je met vite cette vidéo dans mon iPod  merci.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Resurection (He will survive)



je ne m'en lasse pas :love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Février 2006)

tu ne pirateras point...


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu ne pirateras point...



 Il na pas intérêt à avoir une envie pressante


----------



## joubichou (9 Février 2006)

là faut le faire http://www.revver.com/video/12511/


----------



## rezba (9 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu ne pirateras point...





J'ai uin copain qui a fait la même chose avec 20 g de beuh....


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> là faut le faire http://www.revver.com/video/12511/







> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à joubichou.


 Vbulletin...:mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai uin copain qui a fait la même chose avec 20 g de beuh....



faut que j'arrête les forums technique, j'ai lu "20 Go de beuh"...


----------



## Balooners (9 Février 2006)

Bon. Vous connaissez The Shinning ? et bien maintenant découvrez le en version Familiale


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Février 2006)

Etes-vous capable de faire ça ? 

PS : remettez-bien la vidéo au début, surtout 



edit/et, en bonus, une vidéo à l'&#339;il


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2006)

La bibine à remonter le temps :love:


----------



## Berthold (10 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> edit/et, en bonus, une vidéo à l'il


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :hosto: :casse:​


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> en bonus, une vidéo à l'il



Autofocus bio


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2006)

That's ze faïnol coumtedaune !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

J'ai rougi à la place du chanteur


----------



## ikiki (10 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> That's ze faïnol coumtedaune !!!!!



Mouahaha 
Rauk ain rôôôllll


----------



## kisco (10 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> That's ze faïnol coumtedaune !!!!!


impressionnant, je me demande toujours comment des choses pareilles sont possibles :rateau:


----------



## y&b (10 Février 2006)

Très sympa !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> That's ze faïnol coumtedaune !!!!!



   

ça me rappelle il y a quelques années une fête du 14 juillet dans mon village ou un "célébre groupe local" d'ado de 50 ans environ  :rateau: chantait avec les guitares mal accordées mais A FOND : "Boys tou bi alaïve"... apparemment ils avaient bcp répété ce grand "classique", on y a eu droit 3 fois en 45 mn !!!  :affraid: ...


----------



## dada didouda (10 Février 2006)

peut être déjà vue... une fausse pub apple assez drôle


----------



## Berthold (10 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rougi à la place du chanteur



Le Bontempi n'est pas mal non plus...


----------



## steinway (10 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> là faut le faire http://www.revver.com/video/12511/




"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à joubichou."


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2006)

et sans préservatif !


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2006)

Elle a du chien


----------



## bens (11 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> et sans préservatif !



déjà bue...  
mais toujours aussi drôle !!!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2006)

A : sans préservatif
B : déja bue....


----------



## pim (11 Février 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui s'en souviendraient, ce film date de 1976. Loin de ses bleuettes humaines actuelles, Lelouch avait réalisé une traversée (illégale) de Paris... en 8 minutes, caméra plantée à l'avant de sa Ferrari !
> 
> Bon, ce n'est pas  spécialement "drôle", comme le veut ce thread. Mais ça m'a quand même bien fendu la gueule
> 
> ...



Visiblement il rentre Porte Maillot, non ?

Pour information, ViaMichelin indique 16 minutes et 6 km avec un trajet plus direct, par le boulevard de Courcelles et des Batignolles, à 23 km/h de moyenne.

En passant par la place de la Concorde, l'Opéra et Pigalle, cela monte à 16 km et 31 minutes. En 8 minutes, cela reviens à du 120 km/h de moyenne. C'est stupide, quand on peut se contenter de faire du 46 km/h de moyenne par un autre trajet.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2006)

Cest quand même sacrément impressionnant, surtout que visiblement, ny a pas eu de pigeons morts.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2006)

Pub pour un site Internet Un et de deux et de trois

P.S: WMV


----------



## steinway (11 Février 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui s'en souviendraient, ce film date de 1976. Loin de ses bleuettes humaines actuelles, Lelouch avait réalisé une traversée (illégale) de Paris... en 8 minutes, caméra plantée à l'avant de sa Ferrari !
> 
> Bon, ce n'est pas  spécialement "drôle", comme le veut ce thread. Mais ça m'a quand même bien fendu la gueule
> 
> ...



delirant !!!


----------



## pim (11 Février 2006)

Les courses, c'est stressant 

http://www.desvideos.com/video-471.php


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Pub pour un site Internet Un et de deux et de trois
> 
> P.S: WMV



Ils ont de l'imagination les gugus.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Les courses, c'est stressant
> 
> http://www.desvideos.com/video-471.php



Elle a eu une mauvaise journée.


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Elle a du chien



Raaah... j'ai le son et pas l'image... dis, c'est quoi le format du film steplaît?

Merci,

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Février 2006)

Et bien en voilà!

Le Figaro avec adforum propose de voir toutes les pubs du Superbowl!

Bon voici ma sélection perso (et franchement ce sont les marques habituelles qui font le show...):

En tête bien sûr, les pubs bud (Aaaah! :love:
Une sympa, mais sans plus.

Une mignonne pour les amis des animaux.

Une très c.. pour les amis des anmiaux. 

Une excellente 

Une classique, mais vraiment bonne!  (J'adore le soupir de la femme... :love:  )

La meilleure de la série! :love:  ... si ce n'est de toutes les pubs présentées...

La pas drôle, mais à grand spectacle de la série.


Allez il y en a d'autres:
Très sympa. 

Une bien drôle d'une marque que je ne connais pas. 

Même marque, même principe, un peu moins drôle.

Pepsi fait dans le tellement crétin que je ne peux qu'aimer.

Dans la même veine, mais p'tet plus sympa en fait.
Sans doute la meilleure des trois pour Pepsico. 

La très mignonne parmi toutes les pubs...
Parce que je suis fan de la musique de fin et qu'elle est très crétine. 

Toujours aussi crétine...
Je crois qu'on l'a déjà vue ici, mais toujours sympa. 

Et puis celle-ci parceque j'aime bien la blonde... et qu'elle crétine... la pub, pas la blonde!


Bon allez c'est tout pour aujourd'hui... avec un peu de courage je me lancerai dans les pubs d'avant et après-match et des années précédentes plus tard...


Enjoy!

A.


ps:
Dire qu'au début je n'étais allé sur le site du Fig que pour trouver l'article dont je parle là....  :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Février 2006)

Pique-assiette.  

(Les autres sont pas mal non plus.)


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Février 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Raaah... j'ai le son et pas l'image... dis, c'est quoi le format du film steplaît?
> 
> Merci,
> 
> A.



Flash. 

C'est marrant, moi c'est l'inverse qui c'était produit il y a quelque temps...


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Pique-assiette.
> 
> (Les autres sont pas mal non plus.)



Il est super ce court!


----------



## PommeQ (12 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Pique-assiette.
> 
> (Les autres sont pas mal non plus.)


----------



## steinway (12 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Pique-assiette.
> 
> (Les autres sont pas mal non plus.)



j ai beaucoup aime !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Février 2006)

Plus dure sera la chute 

On en veut toujours trop. Très sympa comme animation. 

Vous avez la parole


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Février 2006)

Peut-être déjà bu, mais en tout cas très belle "pub"


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Février 2006)

...si quelqu'un trouve le moyen de récupérer les pubs du Superbowl, je suis prenneur!

A.


----------



## MacMadam (13 Février 2006)

Pas mal le trampoline 

Voilà l'une des *pubs* payées une fortune pour passer lors du SuperBowl 2006. J'imagine toutefois que certains apprécieront la fraîcheur de *celle-ci* ou les souvenirs McGyverien de *celle-là* !


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Février 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> ...si quelqu'un trouve le moyen de récupérer les pubs du Superbowl, je suis prenneur!
> 
> A.



MacMadam en a postées trois.


----------



## Mops Argo (14 Février 2006)

surtout avec du son et du bon : pub


----------



## kaviar (14 Février 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> surtout avec du son et du bon : pub


original... pour une fois...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> surtout avec du son et du bon : pub



Fusion avec l'ancien sujet


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Février 2006)

Aller une petite Vidéo Gag powered


----------



## joubichou (19 Février 2006)

C'est con mais ça fait toujours rire


----------



## joubichou (19 Février 2006)

et hop encore un dingue http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1140255414/Champagne


----------



## pim (19 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> et hop encore un dingue http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1140255414/Champagne


C'est n'importe quoi cette vidéo, mais c'est justement ça qui me fait beaucoup rire. J'hésite entre te bouler rouge ou vert ! 

En tout cas la nana elle est comme... refroidie ! |o|


----------



## ange_63 (19 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Aller une petite Vidéo Gag powered



J'ai mal pour certains...


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> et hop encore un dingue http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1140255414/Champagne



 Ca faisait partie dune série de sketch de Maurice Barthelemy "Faut-iL ?" qui passait dans  lHyper Show  de Canal+


----------



## guytantakul (19 Février 2006)

Quel con ce momo !   :love:


----------



## kaviar (19 Février 2006)

*30 ans d'Apple*

30 ans de pub Apple c'est part ici ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Février 2006)

Créneau express  

ne  FAITES pas DES ENFANTS


----------



## Freelancer (20 Février 2006)

le créneau express est vraiment excellent


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Créneau express
> 
> ne  FAITES pas DES ENFANTS




Les deux sont excellents!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

dites, je sais , je suis con, mais j'ai un paquet de points à donner là (y sont nombreux). J'arrive pas à trouver comment on fait

Merci


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Février 2006)

olivierwayfinder a dit:
			
		

> dites, je sais , je suis con, mais j'ai un paquet de points à donner là (y sont nombreux). J'arrive pas à trouver comment on fait
> 
> Merci


Click là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				kaviar a dit:
			
		

> *30 ans d'Apple*
> 
> 30 ans de pub Apple c'est part ici ...



Sympa de revoir la pub pour les Powermac G5


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

merci. Quand je disais que j'étais... C'est où la sortie?


----------



## MacMadam (21 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Ca faisait partie dune série de sketch de Maurice Barthelemy



J'espère qu'il ne s'inspire pas de sa vie privée. Sinon, pauvre Judith Godrèche


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> MacMadam en a postées trois.



Et lui-même m'a dit les avoir trouvées... là!


Enjoy!

A.


----------



## MacMadam (21 Février 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et lui-même m'a dit les avoir trouvées... là!


"Lui-même"... Mille sabords, je suis une fille


----------



## pim (21 Février 2006)

Allez voir ce fil, intitulé "Dark' Mac"


----------



## joubichou (21 Février 2006)

une marrantehttp://www.koreus.com/media/sumsing-turbo-3000-xi-multitask.html


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> une marrantehttp://www.koreus.com/media/sumsing-turbo-3000-xi-multitask.html




En effet pas mal du tout  

J'aime bien surtout à la fin...avec le voleur :rateau:


----------



## ikiki (21 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> une marrantehttp://www.koreus.com/media/sumsing-turbo-3000-xi-multitask.html



Mouahahah  

Hé la mouette, yen a un que t'as pas encore!


----------



## cooper (21 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Les courses, c'est stressant
> 
> http://www.desvideos.com/video-471.php




ahahahahah j'adore !    
Ca rappelle la fameuese vidéo du gars qui s'énerve sur son PC dans un open space... Quelqu'un l'a ?


----------



## joubichou (21 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahah
> 
> Hé la mouette, yen a un que t'as pas encore!


Imagine la mouette en train de se prendre la température avec son portable


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

si une mouette prend sa température en ce moment, moi je me barre loin, très loin.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Février 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> "Lui-même"... Mille sabords, je suis une fille




Euuuuh... oups.... :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 

Désolé!
J'le f'rais plus!!!    

Flûte, en plus je ne peux même pas te bouler pour m'excuser...


A.


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> *30 ans d'Apple*
> 
> 30 ans de pub Apple c'est part ici ...


Si on peut la trouver quelque part en QT, je suis preneur !

EDIT : http://ia300815.eu.archive.org/1/items/30_Years_of_Apple_Computer/30_Years_of_Apple_Computer.mov


----------



## rezba (22 Février 2006)

Six petits films d'animation drôles et méchants, de Tim Burton, sur TimBurtonCollective : les aventures de StainBoy.
Et plein d'autres choses sur le site... :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Six petits films d'animation drôles et méchants, de Tim Burton, sur TimBurtonCollective : les aventures de StainBoy.
> Et plein d'autres choses sur le site... :love:



Merci beaucoup rezba.  



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à rezba.



...


----------



## ikiki (22 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Six petits films d'animation drôles et méchants, de Tim Burton, sur TimBurtonCollective : les aventures de StainBoy.
> Et plein d'autres choses sur le site... :love:



Markiiiiii :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Février 2006)

Avec ou sans la clim ?  

L'art et la manière de "dessiner"  

Il ne faut pas se fier aux apparences :love: 

Bruce "Speedy" Lee  

Heu... et là, ça vous fait mal ?


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Avec ou sans la clim ?



La réaction du mec lorsqu'il entre dans la voiture est tout simplement énorme !


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Février 2006)

Nightmare City CATASTROPHE

Edit: M**de! je suis dans le mauvais fil...:rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Edit: M**de! je suis dans le mauvais fil...:rose:



Heu... à part la première, je viens de m'apercevoir aussi que les quatre autres que j'ai mises n'ont rien à faire ici non plus 

Mea culpa 

Edit/ Pour la 2e, la 4e et la 5e, il faut cliquer sur "télécharger" pour visionner.


----------



## Gwen (23 Février 2006)

Pour toutes les pub du SuperBowl il y a un podcast dédié sur iTunes.
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=121617419


----------



## supatofa (23 Février 2006)

je viens de découvrir ce thread...joie dans mon coeur


----------



## doudou83 (23 Février 2006)

Merci REZBA c'est trop génial !!!


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Février 2006)

Et franchement chapeau pour Apple qui pour une fois explique le concept, un brin trop révolutionnaire pour moi.. 

A.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Février 2006)

Clik-Clak en petit ou en grand.


----------



## jeep2nine (24 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Clik-Clak en petit ou en grand.


Superbe


----------



## richard-deux (24 Février 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Superbe



Pas mieux.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

faites alt-click ici


----------



## rezba (24 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faites alt-click ici



Faut toujours faire gaffe aux métaphores qu'on emploie.


----------



## ange_63 (24 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faites alt-click ici



Vous arrivez à le lire avec quoi? :mouais: 
:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

Une bouteille de ketchup, quicktime+flip4mac, windows media player. Tu vas en apprendre un max.


----------



## CBi (24 Février 2006)

Les anglais ont toujours le chic pour se marrer sur le dos des allemands... Pub Berlitz


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faites alt-click ici





			
				Vradin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner vos boules vertes à d'autres au lieu de vouloir conforter ce Suisse Libidineux dans sa dépravation


----------



## ange_63 (24 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une bouteille de ketchup, quicktime+flip4mac, windows media player. Tu vas en apprendre un max.



Merci!   

C'est bon ça marche maintenant! 

En effet il aurait du faire attention aux mots à employer pour lui expliquer !


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Créneau express
> 
> ne  FAITES pas DES ENFANTS




Hu hu hu!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> le créneau express est vraiment excellent


Cette video me rappelle une autre un peu dans le même genre, avec une Mitsubishi evoV ou VI, qui se gare en épi, en marche arrière au frein à main, un truc meumeu.
Si quelqu'un a ça quelquepart, ça m'intéresserait de la retrouver.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Créneau express
> 
> ne  FAITES pas DES ENFANTS



   ... J'ai couru me faire ligaturer la trompe!!!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2006)

Il est vraiment trop puissant    :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il est vraiment trop puissant    :love:



Rargh, je ne peux te bouler pour ce grand éclat de rire! 


A.


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

J'adore ces deux vidéos !!! :love: 
 *Et vive la fin des corvées*!!! 

*Il y a ça aussi* mais vous connaissez peut être déjà?...


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

Une dernière...qui me fait bien rire... :love:


----------



## joubichou (26 Février 2006)

une mignonne http://www.koreus.com/media/bebe-rire.html


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Une dernière...qui me fait bien rire... :love:



Aaaahh, le Muppets Show.  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> une mignonne http://www.koreus.com/media/bebe-rire.html



C'est fort ça!! Et en coeur en +!
C'est tellement mieux quand ils rigolent comme ça que lorsque qu'ils pleurent!! :love: 
C'est génial!


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Février 2006)

Pub Motorola, une vrai mine de référence au classique du cinéma.  

(c'est un peu long, alors soyez patients.   )


----------



## steinway (26 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> une mignonne http://www.koreus.com/media/bebe-rire.html



excellent !!!


----------



## steinway (26 Février 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à joubichou.


----------



## jeep2nine (27 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Une dernière...qui me fait bien rire... :love:



Et *celle-ci* qui était à suivre...


----------



## noAr (27 Février 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QwK.../24/freemacblog-finds-macworld-blooper-video/

Un peu quand même ;-)


noAr


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2006)

Je fusionne ton thread avec un aure du même acabi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Février 2006)

non rien finalement....


----------



## PommeQ (27 Février 2006)

noAr a dit:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QwK.../24/freemacblog-finds-macworld-blooper-video/
> 
> Un peu quand même ;-)
> 
> ...



Sympa ... comme quoi tout ne roule pas toujours comme un mac


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Et *celle-ci* qui était à suivre...



faut il s'inscrire en ligne pour pouvoir lire les vidéos ?
ou alors ....


----------



## ange_63 (27 Février 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> faut il s'inscrire en ligne pour pouvoir lire les vidéos ?
> ou alors ....



non normalement c'est gratos, mais c'est un peu long à charger...  
J'espère que tu vas arriver à la visionner


----------



## ange_63 (27 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas besoin de tous ces artifices moi
> 
> 
> 
> j'ai une femme



  Pffff Ha c'est malin tient!!


----------



## ange_63 (27 Février 2006)

Ha et celle là... je me souviens elle est :love: :love:


----------



## bens (28 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha et celle là... je me souviens elle est :love: :love:




    :love:


----------



## joubichou (28 Février 2006)

aaarrrgghhh !!!http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1141124467/Kung_Pow_-_Opening_Fight


----------



## noAr (28 Février 2006)

Si CA ne vous fait pas rire :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAGr3mVVUwE&search=microsoft ipod
 




noAr


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

noAr a dit:
			
		

> Si CA ne vous fait pas rire :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAGr3mVVUwE&search=microsoft ipod
> 
> ...


Très très bon et tellement vrai


----------



## MacMadam (1 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Très très bon et tellement vrai



Moins hilarant, mais drôle quand même  http://tauquil.com/archives/2006/02/21/apple-keynote-bloopers


----------



## joubichou (1 Mars 2006)

http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1136978148/Get_A_Bigger_TV


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

The Chalets


----------



## jeep2nine (3 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> The Chalets



C'est pas mal  , mais faudrait peut-être qu'ils pensent à passer en OS X


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Mars 2006)

que fait-elle ? 

y'a des jours comme ça... 

"dure" journée... :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mars 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> que fait-elle ?
> 
> y'a des jours comme ça...
> 
> "dure" journée... :rose:



J'avoues que sur la première eu un doute.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Mars 2006)

Olympus

Excellente pub pour les Pages Jaunes 

Budweiser 1 

Budweiser 2

Pub originale pour une radio


----------



## ange_63 (3 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> J'avoues que sur la première eu un doute.



Pareil!!!!  

En ce qui concerne la dernière je me doutais bien de ce qu'elle faisait mais pas jusqu'à dire qu'il y avait 2 "cornes"


----------



## joubichou (4 Mars 2006)

Moi je l'aime bien le petit gars http://www.supadump.com/videos/019-mini-michael-jackson.php


----------



## ange_63 (4 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'aime bien le petit gars http://www.supadump.com/videos/019-mini-michael-jackson.php


C'est vrai qu'il est génial!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'aime bien le petit gars http://www.supadump.com/videos/019-mini-michael-jackson.php



Excellent 

Avec le même "artiste" celui-là est moins "fun"  

c'est con mais j'adore   

une petite partie ?


----------



## ange_63 (4 Mars 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> une petite partie ?



      Oulà!!!


----------



## PommeQ (4 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oulà!!!



Tout pareil   :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Mars 2006)

elle est blonde, j'y peux rien 

je peux jouer avec vous  

heu... gentille, hein !  

trop cool le chien !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Mars 2006)

pas touche !  

gel douche 

les surprises d'internet


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mars 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> les surprises d'internet



Elle est génial celle-là!


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mars 2006)

Pas vraiment drôle, mais très impressionnants! 
Urban Ninja
Urban Jump


----------



## jean-lou (4 Mars 2006)

Très très drôle quoique méchant : http://www.kamazutra.be/mer-noire/

JEanlOu


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Mars 2006)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Très très drôle quoique méchant : http://www.kamazutra.be/mer-noire/
> 
> JEanlOu



La mer noire ?


----------



## steinway (4 Mars 2006)

noAr a dit:
			
		

> Si CA ne vous fait pas rire :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAGr3mVVUwE&search=microsoft%20ipod
> 
> ...



suis arrive trop tard : This video has been removed by the user :sick:


----------



## steinway (4 Mars 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Excellent
> 
> Avec le même "artiste" celui-là est moins "fun"
> 
> ...



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PoorMonsteR.


----------



## richard-deux (4 Mars 2006)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Très très drôle quoique méchant : http://www.kamazutra.be/mer-noire/
> 
> JEanlOu



Sympa cette vidéo.  :love:


----------



## joubichou (4 Mars 2006)

j'aime bien celle la http://www.stupidity.org/video/74


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mars 2006)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> ahahahahah j'adore !
> Ca rappelle la fameuese vidéo du gars qui s'énerve sur son PC dans un open space... Quelqu'un l'a ?


Celle-là?


----------



## steinway (4 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là?



je ne crois pas que ce soit celle l a dont Cooper parle, elle y ressemble beaucoup mais celle dont il parle est une video sans trucage. je ne sais plus ou je l avais vue, cherchons


----------



## steinway (4 Mars 2006)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Très très drôle quoique méchant : http://www.kamazutra.be/mer-noire/
> 
> JEanlOu



on la connait par coeur mais elle est toujours aussi drole, pauvre bonhomme...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien celle la http://www.stupidity.org/video/74




  et après qu'on ne me dise pas que le foot n'est pas briseur de couples!


----------



## joubichou (5 Mars 2006)

pour les amateurs de charcuterie ou de belles filles http://www.kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=1757&NEXTID=0&PREVID=1775&DISPLAYORDER=20041216162401&CAT=tvads&NSFW=0&page=7&genre=0&rating=nsfw_sfw


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> et après qu'on ne me dise pas que le foot n'est pas briseur de couples!




Moi, je ne le dirais pas comme ça ou plutôt à l'inverse:

le couple c'est Casse Foot:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> pour les amateurs de charcuterie ou de belles filles http://www.kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=1757&NEXTID=0&PREVID=1775&DISPLAYORDER=2004
> 
> 1216162401&CAT=tvads&NSFW=0&page=7&genre=0&rating=nsfw_sfw



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à joubichou.


:love::love:

Très bon! j'adore la charcuterie, surtout la corse.


----------



## JPTK (6 Mars 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> on la connait par coeur mais elle est toujours aussi drole, pauvre bonhomme...




Je l'avais vu "en direct" et j'ai bien cru que j'allais mourir de rire ce jour là :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Mars 2006)

Carlitopolis


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

:afraid: les pôv tites souris


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: les pôv tites souris



Ooohh elles souffrent pas, elles ne crient pas.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

y'en a qui ont de drôles d'idées quand même à voir toutes ces vidéos truquées, des sérials killers qui s'ignorent tant qu'ils passent pas réellement à l'acte...  çà me rappelle quand même les cours de bio où il fallait disséquer une souris et voir la tête jubilatoire de certains  comme quoi ns ne sommes pas tous fabriqués pareils


----------



## jean-lou (6 Mars 2006)

Ils en font des choses intéressantes à l'ENSAD  
JEanlOu


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Mars 2006)

Tel père, etc.

Un rien les amuse  

La fin est excellente  

Pauvre chat


----------



## ange_63 (7 Mars 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tel père, etc.
> 
> Un rien les amuse
> 
> ...



Hoo oui! sympa!!!


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Mars 2006)

Les Simpsons en vrai!!!

Et un épisode inédit du meilleur Batman qui soit, Adam West bien sûr!
Épisode avec la première (et unique je crois) apparition de Batgirl!

Enjoy!

A.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

mdr les simpsons


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tel père, etc.
> 
> Un rien les amuse
> 
> ...



 Pauvre bête. Bah, au moins elle aura pas eu ka grippe aviaire:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> mdr les simpsons


C'est rien de le dire!


----------



## jeep2nine (7 Mars 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> pas touche !
> 
> gel douche
> 
> les surprises d'internet


    J'aime bien les trois


----------



## jeep2nine (7 Mars 2006)

PoorMonster, grâce à toi j'ai trouvé *celle-ci* sur le même site que les autres....
J'aime bien


----------



## jean-lou (7 Mars 2006)

haha les simpsons,
et lui le pauvre !!!
  JEanlOu


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Mars 2006)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> haha les simpsons,
> et lui le pauvre !!!
> JEanlOu



De quoi devenir fou!


----------



## jean-lou (7 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> De quoi devenir fou!



Oh si il a construit ca, ca veut dire qu'il l'était déja  
JEanlOu


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> haha les simpsons,
> et lui le pauvre !!!
> JEanlOu




tt ce boulot pour rien, dégoûté le pov gars


----------



## supatofa (7 Mars 2006)

excellent les simpsons


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2006)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> haha les simpsons,
> et lui le pauvre !!!
> JEanlOu


Je rêve ou c'est un suisse ?

Ou bien ?


----------



## jean-lou (7 Mars 2006)

Je viens de tomber sur ca et je peux pas résister, c'est à voir.
Natalie me régalait mais alors là !!!!
JEanlOu


----------



## joubichou (8 Mars 2006)

ouh les costaudes http://www.devilducky.com/media/42318/


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Mars 2006)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tomber sur ca et je peux pas résister, c'est à voir.
> Natalie me régalait mais alors là !!!!
> JEanlOu



 Vbulletin censure les grossièretés des autres sites maintenant. 








			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ouh les costaudes http://www.devilducky.com/media/42318/



Hum... 



> Vous devriez donner des coups de boule à d'autres avant d'arroser encore jean-lou et  joubichou.


 *Vbulletin powered*


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Mars 2006)

F***k!


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> F***k!


  Bon, ils l'ont trouvé, finalement, leur phoque ?


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Mars 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ils l'ont trouvé, finalement, leur phoque ?



Très bonne question!


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2006)

Une compile de pub de Kad et Olivier.  (wmv)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Mars 2006)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> haha les simpsons,
> et lui le pauvre !!!
> JEanlOu



P'tain, les boules !  

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jean-lou._


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Une compile de pub de Kad et Olivier.  (wmv)




  MDR!
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à G2LOQ


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Mars 2006)

plus je me la pète, et plus je me la pète 

apprenti snipper 

y'a un truc ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> plus je me la pète, et plus je me la pète
> çà me rappelle la 1ère fois sur une moto, j'me la pétais pas pourtant  mais c la bécane qui m'a envoyée au tapis direct!
> 
> apprenti snipper
> ...


pour les deux autres, impossible à ouvrir, j'vois des tatouages partout


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> pour les deux autres, impossible à ouvrir, j'vois des tatouages partout



Moi ça fonctionne bien. Essaie de faire "citer" et de recopier les url pour voir


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

ok merci çà marche!:
vais faire gaffe à celui que j'ai au-dessus d'la tête on sait jamais:affraid:


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2006)

Now loading...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

Excellent


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Now loading...



Et on dit que les jeux vidéo ne rendent pas violent.


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2006)

Un petite pub de MasterCard pour anglophone.


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2006)

Lève-toi et marche! (c)*Jesus*


----------



## tilub (9 Mars 2006)

Salut !
MDR sur les vidéos des Simpsons, Nathalie Portman, Questions pour un champion (c'est vrai que c'est un grand classique), Kad et Olivier, la chute en bécane (digne du JBT  ) et Carlito's Way bien sûr.
Pour les autres, ma carte graphique est trop faible [sniff !]

J'apporte ma modeste contribution avec cette vidéo assez impressionnante : http://www.gougoule.com/bonus/basejump.php (que tout le monde a sûrement déjà vu)
D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un connaissait le nom de la musique qui passe en fond, ça me ferait vraiment plaisir.


----------



## jeep2nine (9 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Now loading...


:afraid:


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2006)

tilub a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> MDR sur les vidéos des Simpsons, Nathalie Portman, Questions pour un champion (c'est vrai que c'est un grand classique), Kad et Olivier, la chute en bécane (digne du JBT  ) et Carlito's Way bien sûr.
> Pour les autres, ma carte graphique est trop faible [sniff !]
> 
> ...



Respect!


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:




Ouais, hein ?


----------



## tilub (9 Mars 2006)

Allez, 2 p'tits derniers spots rigolos :
http://images.ratel.multiply.com/mo...5HwFjIK5sSP.EazoTdtLwevQSvrmfW7J,62LICVj4vg==

http://webmeester.com/hhg/downloads/movies/reclame/eviltwincat.mpeg

Attention pour "eviltwincat.mpeg", c'est du trucage, mais c'est un peu trash sur les animaux.
Donc avis aux âmes sensibles


----------



## tilub (9 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Lève-toi et marche! (c)*Jesus*


Incroyable !!  
Et en plus ils veulent la faire jouer dans le prochain Harry Potter ?!!
Au moins, grâce à sa chienne, cette dame a eu l'air de prendre conscience que les êtres humains déficients ont aussi besoin d'attention ; c'est un bon début


----------



## tilub (9 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un petite pub de MasterCard pour anglophone.


 Arf ! Excellente !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

pour la ménagère de moins de 50 ans


----------



## kertruc (9 Mars 2006)

tilub a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable !!
> Et en plus ils veulent la faire jouer dans le prochain Harry Potter ?!!



Non, ils ont été contactés par un des producteurs de Harry Potter... c'est pas la même chose


----------



## tilub (10 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Non, ils ont été contactés par un des producteurs de Harry Potter... c'est pas la même chose


J'avais bien compris... *ils* faisait référence à _ceux qui font le film_.  
Tu vas pas nous faire la suite du thread _made in english_ quand même !!
pour la ménagère de moins de 50 ans  : trop bien !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

tilub a dit:
			
		

> Allez, 2 p'tits derniers spots rigolos :
> http://images.ratel.multiply.com/mo...5HwFjIK5sSP.EazoTdtLwevQSvrmfW7J,62LICVj4vg==
> 
> http://webmeester.com/hhg/downloads/movies/reclame/eviltwincat.mpeg
> ...



arrrghhhh pov cat!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> pour la ménagère de moins de 50 ans




MDR! la starac 6!


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Mars 2006)

Le jeune

Déjà posté, mais je l'adore. Capitaine de soirée


----------



## steinway (10 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Lève-toi et marche! (c)*Jesus*



excellent


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le jeune
> 
> Déjà posté, mais je l'adore. Capitaine de soirée



arghhh çà m'agace pkoi çà bloque quicktime, l'image reste fixe,puis j'essaie d'accélérer et çà marche pô! çà fait comme un ressort qui revient au début systématiquement, que dois-je faire? çà le fait pas sur ttes les vidéos en +


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Mars 2006)

essayes de mettre la video sur *pause* le temps de la dl


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le jeune
> 
> Déjà posté, mais je l'adore. Capitaine de soirée



merci! la 1ère marche pas la 2ème j'crois qu'il ne faut pas chercher à comprendre là...
le djeun terrible! surtout le repas du soir et la sortie, j'ai son clône à la maison 
une autre planète


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> merci! la 1ère marche pas la 2ème j'crois qu'il ne faut pas chercher à comprendre là...
> le djeun terrible! surtout le repas du soir et la sortie, j'ai son clône à la maison
> une autre planète



C'est dommage pour la seconde quand même...


----------



## joubichou (10 Mars 2006)

une marrante http://www.metacafe.com/watch/71681/adsl_power/


----------



## tantoillane (10 Mars 2006)

tilub a dit:
			
		

> MDR sur les vidéos des Simpsons, Nathalie Portman, Questions pour un champion (c'est vrai que c'est un grand classique), Kad et Olivier, la chute en bécane (digne du JBT  ) et Carlito's Way bien sûr.
> Pour les autres, ma carte graphique est trop faible [sniff !]
> 
> J'apporte ma modeste contribution avec cette vidéo assez impressionnante : http://www.gougoule.com/bonus/basejump.php (que tout le monde a sûrement déjà vu)
> D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un connaissait le nom de la musique qui passe en fond, ça me ferait vraiment plaisir.




où sont les toilettes :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## joubichou (10 Mars 2006)

et une autre,le mec il est trop bonhttp://www.metacafe.com/watch/81305/de_niro_vs_stallone/


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> merci! la 1ère marche pas la 2ème j'crois qu'il ne faut pas chercher à comprendre là...
> le djeun terrible! surtout le repas du soir et la sortie, j'ai son clône à la maison
> une autre planète



Comme le dit G2LOQ, mets-toi en pause, et attends que la ligne grise en bas de l'image qui part de la gauche arrive complètement à droite


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Now loading...




m'a fait mal à la pomme lui:afraid: :hosto: 
l'informatique çà détruit sérieusement les neurones


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Comme le dit G2LOQ, mets-toi en pause, et attends que la ligne grise en bas de l'image qui part de la gauche arrive complètement à droite



j'dois être bigleuse car tout est en gris, y'a même pas de pause, G4 fait ce qu'il veut de moa


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> m'a fait mal à la pomme lui:afraid: :hosto:
> l'informatique çà détruit sérieusement les neurones



Quand on nous disais que les jeux vidéo ça rendait fou. (Je suis moi même joueur  )






			
				JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'dois être bigleuse car tout est en gris, y'a même pas de pause, G4 fait ce qu'il veut de moa


Tu veux pas faire une photo d'écran pour voir stp?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'dois être bigleuse car tout est en gris, y'a même pas de pause, G4 fait ce qu'il veut de moa



quand ça défile, c'est un triangle avec une des pointes vers la droite. si tu cliques sur ce triangle,  c'est en pause et ce sont deux traits verticaux parallèles. Tu dois obligatoirement les avoir ça fait partie de la vidéo 

edit/ ou du moins de "l'écran externe" de la vidéo

re-edit  quand ça défile ce sont les deux traits verticaux parallèles qui apparaissent et si tu cliques dessus ça met en pause


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Mars 2006)

T'as pas ça?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ et POORMONSTER ! çà marche! bon en fait j'ai été obligée de rester appuyée sur la flèche à droite et j'ai attendu que çà arrive au bout, donc j'voyais les images sans le son arriver une à une...une fois arrivée au bout j'ai tout lâché et le film est parti! c dingue çà le fait avec certains et d'autres défilent tt seuls sans que je ne fasse strictement rien les mystères de l'informatique heureusement que çà m'rend pas comme l'ot gars qui pète un câble 
attention G2LOQ avec tes jeux... j'espère que tu restes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas ça?



 merci pour l'image c sur celle de droite que je suis restée appuyée un moment pour que çà parte, c bien çà à l'avenir? ou y'a plus simple?


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> attention G2LOQ avec tes jeux... j'espère que tu restes



Je suis très bon joueur, pas de soucis (et puis les FPS c'est vraiment pas mon truc. Pour des bons jeux regardes ma signature  )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> merci pour l'image c sur celle de droite que je suis restée appuyée un moment pour que çà parte, c bien çà à l'avenir? ou y'a plus simple?



Ça ne sert à rien de forcer le défilement : à un moment tu resteras bloquée si le trait gris en bas n'est pas complètement à droite. Donc, il fait attendre


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Mars 2006)

Les puceaux


----------



## joubichou (10 Mars 2006)

allez voir les 2 que j'ai posté avant vos soucis avec julie


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> une marrante http://www.metacafe.com/watch/71681/adsl_power/



Plus sympa que chez nous (je parles de ceux qui comme moi vivent en france, ailleurs je sais pas) les pubs ADSL. 




			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> et une autre,le mec il est trop bonhttp://www.metacafe.com/watch/81305/de_niro_vs_stallone/


Très fort! 

Il est déjà passé dans *Le plus grand cabaret du monde *dePatrick Sébastien.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Les puceaux




chui écroulée de rire  pis le schéma accroché à l'ordi çà vaut d'l'or çà aussi mdr! 
musique top aussi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Mars 2006)

Alors, ça mord ? 

Coucou !  

Chaud devant !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> et une autre,le mec il est trop bonhttp://www.metacafe.com/watch/81305/de_niro_vs_stallone/



désolée d'avoir monopolisé le fil joubichou:rose: 
pour le mec pis sâcrés muscles aussi:rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Mars 2006)

Tu joues avec moi ? 

Et toc ! Non mais ! 

Et toc ! Non mais ! (2) 

Souvenirs de vacances...


----------



## tantoillane (10 Mars 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> [...] Des mignonnes ... des grasses ...
> 
> Au choix   [...]




Tu parles de quelle genre de vidéos ??? parce que moi j'ai compris autre chose   :rateau: 



 ​


----------



## Imaginus (10 Mars 2006)

Je sais pas si c'est deja passé mais ca m'a bien fait rire: 


Microsoft refait l'emballage de l'ipod: ICI


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est deja passé mais ca m'a bien fait rire:
> 
> 
> Microsoft refait l'emballage de l'ipod: ICI




ça fait peur quand  même.


----------



## richard-deux (11 Mars 2006)

Préservatifs aromatisés  :rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Mars 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Préservatifs aromatisés  :rose:



Mieux vaut éviter la campagne au moment de l'utilisation...


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Mars 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu joues avec moi ?
> 
> Et toc ! Non mais !
> 
> ...


Encore une belle combo!



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PoorMonsteR.



...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

celle là est ultra connue : c'est ici


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Mars 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> celle là est ultra connue : c'est ici



C'était le bon temps!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> celle là est ultra connue : c'est ici



 dommage qu'ils se soient brouillés depuis...


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Mars 2006)

Accouchement masculin. (wmv)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ça mord ?
> 
> excellent moi j'dis attention aux mammifères marins
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Accouchement masculin. (wmv)



comment dire...euh....c...vraiment....dég.......:affraid:


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> comment dire...euh....c...vraiment....dég.......:affraid:


c'est Groland, quoi !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## joubichou (11 Mars 2006)

ouh les petits coquins (en plus le son est bon) http://www.metacafe.com/watch/28329/owner_of_a_lonely_heart_klonhertz_remix/


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ouh les petits coquins (en plus le son est bon) http://www.metacafe.com/watch/28329/owner_of_a_lonely_heart_klonhertz_remix/



Pas cons les mioches!


----------



## steinway (11 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Les puceaux



EX-CEP-TION-NEL !!!

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à G2LOQ.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mars 2006)

Un Chevalier peut en cacher un autre.  

(en plus petit  )

Destroy ce truc: Kuzai Heart You Girl  :love:


----------



## jpvinel (12 Mars 2006)

je ne suis pas un amateur de foot, mais alors là, ça me trou le C""L  !!!!


----------



## jpvinel (12 Mars 2006)

oups, j'ai oublié le lien...


http://www.metacafe.com/watch/44521/ronaldinho_drill/


----------



## jpvinel (12 Mars 2006)

et on dit que ce sont les hommes les porcs !!!


http://www.metacafe.com/watch/33333/gas_girl/


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Mars 2006)

jpvinel a dit:
			
		

> oups, j'ai oublié le lien...
> 
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/44521/ronaldinho_drill/








			
				jpvinel a dit:
			
		

> et on dit que ce sont les hommes les porcs !!!
> 
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/33333/gas_girl/



Le juste retour des choses.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

jpvinel a dit:
			
		

> et on dit que ce sont les hommes les porcs !!!
> 
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/33333/gas_girl/




:affraid:


----------



## jpvinel (12 Mars 2006)

allez, une ou deux dernières :


- tellement cruel :  http://www.metacafe.com/watch/74013/look_what_you_have_done/
- à vous de juger...     http://www.metacafe.com/watch/34020/levitation/
- on peut plus picniquer tranquille !!!!!       http://www.metacafe.com/watch/34669/meteor/


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Mars 2006)

beyonce elle roxx!

En bonus, une déjà posté, mais génial!:love:


----------



## joubichou (12 Mars 2006)

arrgh http://www.metacafe.com/watch/49835/farting_contest/


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> arrgh http://www.metacafe.com/watch/49835/farting_contest/



 Mieux vaut le tenir éloigné du feu lui !


----------



## noAr (13 Mars 2006)

Attention c'est lourd (38 Mo  mais ca vaut le coup) la video de Ex Fat Girl (DA : Nagi Noda) :

http://www.panasonic.co.jp/olympic/jp/movies/mpg/ex-fat_girl_en.mpg


Cordialement,

noAr



PS : Faites éventuellement passer à vos entourages de graphistes et autres artisans de l'image animée, perso, je la cherchais vainement depuis un petit moment.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

noAr a dit:
			
		

> Attention c'est lourd (38 Mo  mais ca vaut le coup) la video de Ex Fat Girl (DA : Nagi Noda) :
> 
> http://www.panasonic.co.jp/olympic/jp/movies/mpg/ex-fat_girl_en.mpg
> 
> ...




c excellent! chui écroulée de rire   
j'en parlerai à mon chien tiens


----------



## elKBron (13 Mars 2006)

jpvinel a dit:
			
		

> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/34020/levitation/
> - on peut plus picniquer tranquille !!!!!       http://www.metacafe.com/watch/34669/meteor/


deja bu ICI


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

http://www.malevole.com/mv/misc/tribute/


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.malevole.com/mv/misc/tribute/



Raahhh *skeletor*...

*ray harryhausen* Un très grand artiste du stop-motion.


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Mars 2006)

Dommage ce n'était pas avec une iSight... 

A.


----------



## joubichou (14 Mars 2006)

ah les coquins http://www.metacafe.com/watch/29215/squirrel_roulette/


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Mars 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Dommage ce n'était pas avec une iSight...
> 
> A.



Jolie!




			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ah les coquins http://www.metacafe.com/watch/29215/squirrel_roulette/



C'est pas une noisette qu'il à dans la tête.


----------



## joubichou (15 Mars 2006)

une sympa http://www.metacafe.com/watch/86034/halls_lite/


----------



## Grug2 (15 Mars 2006)

ipod

(j'espere que pas dejà vu


----------



## jeep2nine (15 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ipod
> 
> (j'espere que pas dejà vu



Ben si


----------



## joubichou (15 Mars 2006)

Si ça c'est pas du harcèlement !   http://www.metacafe.com/watch/86563/g_string_show_off/


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Si ça c'est pas du harcèlement !   http://www.metacafe.com/watch/86563/g_string_show_off/



Mais dans le bon sens!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Mars 2006)

Fan de foot ! 

Déjà bu je sais, mais je ne m'en lasse pas   

Drôle d'odeur  

Je n'y aurais pas pensé !


----------



## joubichou (16 Mars 2006)

rocco siffredi bébé ? http://www.metacafe.com/watch/781/thats_my_boy/


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> rocco siffredi bébé ? http://www.metacafe.com/watch/781/thats_my_boy/



 Cest atavique chez lhomme


----------



## samoussa (16 Mars 2006)

Comprendre déffinitivement la différence entre Apple et Microsoft:

Sachez  que la video qui suit vient de chez ... Microsoft ! Vous avez bien lu, Tom Pilla porte-parole de la firme a confirmé linformation, la vidéo a été réalisée en interne pour montrer aux personnes du service marketing ce quil ne fallait dorénavant plus faire. Son usage aurait dû être strictement interne 


Liens vers la vidéo, à voir absolument:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeXAcwriid0&search=ipod%20microsoft


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Comprendre déffinitivement la différence entre Apple et Microsoft:
> 
> Sachez  que la video qui suit vient de chez ... Microsoft ! Vous avez bien lu, Tom Pilla porte-parole de la firme a confirmé linformation, la vidéo a été réalisée en interne pour montrer aux personnes du service marketing ce quil ne fallait dorénavant plus faire. Son usage aurait dû être strictement interne
> 
> ...





Le lien a déjà été redonné hier ou avant-hier. 
Par contre je ne me souviens pas qu'il ait été précisé que la vidéo de Microsoft.


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Mars 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu je sais, mais je ne m'en lasse pas



Cette pub est une pure merveille!
En effet on ne s'en lasse pas (contrairement à celle avec le requin...) :love:

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Mars 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Sachez  que la video qui suit vient de chez ... Microsoft ! Vous avez bien lu, Tom Pilla porte-parole de la firme a confirmé linformation, la vidéo a été réalisée en interne pour montrer aux personnes du service marketing ce quil ne fallait dorénavant plus faire. Son usage aurait dû être strictement interne



Tu es sûr de toi pour l'origine de la vidéo?

Par contre, personne n'aurait la musique par hasard?

A.


----------



## jeep2nine (17 Mars 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Cette pub est une pure merveille!...


Va dire ça à l'ours


----------



## kertruc (17 Mars 2006)

C'est pas de la vidéo mais bon...

Sarkoskanking


----------



## joubichou (17 Mars 2006)

http://www.rollingstone.com/videos/video/_/id/9317404


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2006)

FUSION

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Sarkoskanking

enfin un discours honnête


----------



## ange_63 (17 Mars 2006)

Pub spontex  mais il faut la télécharger , elle est pas mal mais je préfère la toute dernière avec le hérison (mais je ne la trouve pas sur le web  )


----------



## kertruc (18 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> FUSION
> 
> ​



----> confusion


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Mars 2006)

The Piano.

Vraiment très beau.  :love:


----------



## Philippe (19 Mars 2006)

Un peu moins beau, mais bon... pas mal non plus.  

Hem... :love:


----------



## ange_63 (19 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> The Piano.
> 
> Vraiment très beau.  :love:



Oui en effet vraiment très beau :love: mais alors que c'est triste Snif...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

ange_63


----------



## ange_63 (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ange_63



 :afraid: 

Edite: Tu essais de me remonter l'moral avec ça...


----------



## joubichou (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ange_63


Très sympa


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ange_63





> Vous devriez donner des coups de latte  à d'autres avant d'arroser de nouveau supermoquette.


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

z'ont tous perdu leurs L


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ange_63


Pfff facile je le fais quand je veux, en plus y a plein ce cellulite qui déborde sur les côtés beurk. Et pis à tous les coups, elle a à peine 18 ans, ça c'est un cul qui n'a pas vécu môssieur, de la mauvaise qualité, voilà.
Bon,bin pour la peine le futur gagnant de la starac' de Moldavie, le formidable Noumayé.


----------



## ikiki (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon,bin pour la peine le futur gagnant de la starac' de Moldavie, le formidable Noumayé.




Bizarrement ça me rappelle une vidéo de DocEvil, mais en moins love... :mouais: 




Edith : le fil en question est celui-ci... une petite remontée qui fait pas de mal... :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> z'ont tous perdu leurs L



Pas moi...




			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Pfff facile je le fais quand je veux, en plus y a plein ce cellulite qui déborde sur les côtés beurk. Et pis à tous les coups, elle a à peine 18 ans, ça c'est un cul qui n'a pas vécu môssieur, de la mauvaise qualité, voilà.
> Bon,bin pour la peine le futur gagnant de la starac' de Moldavie, le formidable Noumayé.



 Mais bon, un cul, ça se travail. Daccord, il n'a pas d'expérience, mais nombreux sont ceux qui ce dévoueront pour lui en donner.


----------



## Imaginus (19 Mars 2006)

Effrayant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Bizarrement ça me rappelle une vidéo de DocEvil, mais en moins love... :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> vais ptêt arrêter de croquer d'la pomme là :hein: parce que...  :bebe: :hosto:


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Effrayant



 Ce nest pas mal...Ca peut-être motivant pour te faire vider tes poches


----------



## joubichou (19 Mars 2006)

Peut être déja bue,mais tellement désopilante http://www.kamazutra.be/webmaster/


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Mars 2006)

Déjà bu ou pas, celle là dans le doute.....


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Peut être déja bue,mais tellement désopilante http://www.kamazutra.be/webmaster/



Il doit avoir son site maintenant...





			
				Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu ou pas, celle là dans le doute.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ange_63




Moi aussi j'ai des gifs :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai des gifs :rateau:


C'est clair, on est dans un forum à tendance fortement masculine.  Y a-t-il un topic un tant soit peu féminin ici ? Genre "A moi les nanas", pour équilibrer avec les bretons. Chais pô.


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, on est dans un forum à tendance fortement masculine.  Y a-t-il un topic un tant soit peu féminin ici ? Genre "A moi les nanas", pour équilibrer avec les bretons. Chais pô.



[FONT=&quot]Démarres en un nouveau. [/FONT]


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2006)

connaissez vous ceci ?......


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> connaissez vous ceci ?......



Effectivement je connais *404 Not Found*...


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement je connais *404 Not Found*...


  moi ça marche ?!....

http://fun.sdinet.de/flash/stickman/fight.swf


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> moi ça marche ?!....
> 
> http://fun.sdinet.de/flash/stickman/fight.swf



Ca fonctionne maintenant...:mouais: Désolé tirhum


----------



## jpvinel (19 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> connaissez vous ceci ?......





franchement bien !!!!!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2006)

jpvinel a dit:
			
		

> franchement bien !!!!!!!



+1!


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> connaissez vous ceci ?......



Tout simplement génial   

On dirait un peu moi quand je me bat...heuh, la silhouette du bohnomme je veux dire.  

Non, franchement j'aime beaucoup re


----------



## PommeQ (19 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous ... un petit bout de temps que je ne suis pas passé par là  

Bon allez un petit florilege   même s'il peut y avoir quelques doublons  

Par ---> *ICI*


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Mars 2006)

Très bon, mais ce n'est pas le bon fil


----------



## PommeQ (19 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Très bon, mais ce n'est pas le bon fil



Je viens de voir que le fil que j'avais ouvert a effectivement été modifié ... quid ????


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Mars 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir que le fil que j'avais ouvert a effectivement été modifié ... quid ????



Autant pour moi, je n'avais pas rermarqué :rose:


----------



## PommeQ (19 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi, je n'avais pas rermarqué :rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Mars 2006)

Connaissez vous Criss Angel ?
Pour les sceptiques, j'attend avec impatience leur explications ou hypotheses sur le "truc" 

Un autre ?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (20 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Connaissez vous Criss Angel ?
> Pour les sceptiques, j'attend avec impatience leur explications ou hypotheses sur le "truc"
> 
> Un autre ?




Evidemment que je suis sceptique, ou alors c'est un mutant, il y a forcément "un truc", mais franchement c'est épatant, grandiose   

Une hypothèse : tout le monde est de mèche et c'est une mise en scène, les passants des comédiens etc...enfin je ne vois que ça


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Mars 2006)

Il nous avait bien fait rire (ou peur, c'est selon)... et bien son neveu est prêt à prendre la relève!

Nb: in inglishe in ze texte! 

A.


----------



## joubichou (20 Mars 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Il nous avait bien fait rire (ou peur, c'est selon)... et bien son neveu est prêt à prendre la relève!
> 
> Nb: in inglishe in ze texte!
> 
> A.


En effet il a l'air aussi couillon que son tonton


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2006)

Le plein de vidéos : 

un serveur Hongrois

Diamond

Korwww

Bon courage, il y en a pour des heures


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Mars 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Le plein de vidéos :
> 
> un serveur Hongrois
> 
> ...



La vache, y a du nombres...   

Merci.


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Mars 2006)

Windows XP?


----------



## ange_63 (22 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Windows XP?



Ha oui je la connais celle-là, je la trouve assez horrible mais tellement vraie :love:

XP=> c'est à se


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Windows XP?




:afraid: c'est gore de bon matin!


----------



## richard-deux (22 Mars 2006)

Windows Really Good Edition


----------



## supatofa (22 Mars 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Windows Really Good Edition



arghhhhh !!!!!! les pauvres...


----------



## Philippe (22 Mars 2006)

Jeu : savez-vous servir une bière ?


http://www.manzonderkop.be/post.do?id=3286


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Mars 2006)

Trouvé sur cette excellente page:


			
				woa a dit:
			
		

> un serveur Hongrois



ce petit film qui fera plaisir à l'un d'enre nous... 

A.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Mars 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Trouvé sur cette excellente page:
> 
> 
> ce petit film qui fera plaisir à l'un d'enre nous...
> ...



GREAT!


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Avril 2006)

Un clip de Super Furry Animals purement génial.  :love:  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Un clip de Super Furry Animals purement génial.  :love:  :love:



 Sympa, je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## PommeQ (3 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Un clip de Super Furry Animals purement génial.  :love:  :love:


----------



## Imaginus (3 Avril 2006)

J'aime pas ca fini mal.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Avril 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas ca fini mal.



C'est ça qui est bon!


----------



## guytantakul (3 Avril 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas ca fini mal.



Mais non ! C'est plein d'étoiles, comme dirait un ami à moi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Trouvé sur cette excellente page:
> 
> 
> ce petit film qui fera plaisir à l'un d'enre nous...
> ...


----------



## Le_iPodeur (7 Avril 2006)

vraiment génial
il y en a d'autres comme ça ?


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Avril 2006)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> vraiment génial
> il y en a d'autres comme ça ?


[FONT=&quot]Je sais pas, mais j'ai ça qui s'en approche. [/FONT]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

j'en ai une sur le viagra, enfin un lien, mais je sais pas si c'est pas hors charte :rose: je précise quand même que c pas du X


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Avril 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> un serveur Hongrois



Encore trouvé sur cette superbe page (merci merci merci Woa, j'ai passé un très bon moment à tout regarder), un chtit film plein d'amour! :love: 

A.



ps:
C'est moi qui ne sais plus comment chercher ou le fil sur les films de pub a disparu???    

pps:
Et non Toumaï je ne t'ai pas oubliée et il va y en avoir d'autres.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

merci Adrienhb  et moi aussi j'ai perdu mon lien décidément  :mouais: tjs aussi douée


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Avril 2006)

Il a été fusionné avec celui-là.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

merci mobyduck mais c'est pire dans mon cas:hein:   car le lien j'lai gardé sur mon ordi et je ne le trouve plus :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> merci mobyduck mais c'est pire dans mon cas:hein:   car le lien j'lai gardé sur mon ordi et je ne le trouve plus :rose:



Tu veux dire dans les favoris de ton navigateur?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

non sur un fichier word avec d'autres trucs  je cherche, je cherche, un vrai bazar dans mes fichiers, faut que je fasse du ménage de printemps je pense:hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> non sur un fichier word avec d'autres trucs  je cherche, je cherche, un vrai bazar dans mes fichiers, faut que je fasse du ménage de printemps je pense:hein:



Alors bonne chasse.


----------



## joubichou (13 Avril 2006)

P*tain la nana ,quelle souplesse    http://www.metacafe.com/watch/105730/karate_girl/


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Avril 2006)

Toujours sur:


			
				woa a dit:
			
		

> un serveur Hongrois


 et toujours pour faire plaisir à Toumaï, une autre histoire d'animaux... avec des chats dedans!  

A.

ps:
Rassurez-vous, les prochains ne seront pas que sur les animaux! :rateau: 

pps:
Aaaah y a eu fusion... j'comprends mieux! Marchi!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

merci Adrien chui écroulée de rire  sont vraiment trop drôles ces cats, j'me la garde celle là  

arrghhh vbull vs avez distribué trop de points de réput attendez plus tard je ne t'oublie pas en tous cas


----------



## joubichou (14 Avril 2006)

Trucage ou pas trucage ? http://www.metacafe.com/watch/106094/the_flame_thrower/


----------



## y&b (14 Avril 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Trucage ou pas trucage ? http://www.metacafe.com/watch/106094/the_flame_thrower/


Si c'est pas truqué, faut dire à son amant de faire attention de ne pas se faire grilllé  :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (14 Avril 2006)

_Running Machine_


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Avril 2006)

Voilà pourquoi faut éviter le sport!


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Avril 2006)

Parodisio. 

Un oiseau sur la branche.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Parodisio.
> 
> Un oiseau sur la branche.



Que du bon!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> _Running Machine_




mdr!  çà m'rappelle mes débuts sur un tapis, j'arrivais plus à l'arrêter ne voulant pas avoir trop honte:rose:  j'ai couru pendant 1h  jusqu'à ce que qq arrive à mes côtés en me demandant quand je libérais la machine:hein:  :rose:


----------



## richard-deux (17 Avril 2006)

Firefox.  

Je ne sais plus si cette vidéo a déjà été postée auparavant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2006)

Vous le préférez en blanc ou en noir ?

Jésus crie et l'autobus passe


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Avril 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Firefox.
> 
> Je ne sais plus si cette vidéo a déjà été postée auparavant.


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Vous le préférez en blanc ou en noir ?



En noir!


----------



## macmiche (17 Avril 2006)

c'est un copain à moi...
http://www.misteralban.com/films/alban01.swf
http://www.misteralban.com/films/alban02.swf
http://www.misteralban.com/films/alban03.swf
http://www.misteralban.com/films/alban04.swf
http://www.misteralban.com/films/alban05.swf


----------



## guytantakul (17 Avril 2006)

Super-sympa ! J'aime beaucoup son style d'animation, ses bandes-son et son humour !
(mais l'orthographe, c'est pas son fort...)


----------



## macmiche (17 Avril 2006)

c'est vrai, moi qui suis une ayatollah de l'orthographe, je ne les avais pas vues
enfin bon c'est dans le premier, une erreur de jeunesse, il devait être malade le jour de l'impératif, et puis quand on voit ce qu'on voit et qu'on lit ce qu'on lit, y'a largement pire...


----------



## guytantakul (17 Avril 2006)

Ou alors, il n'aimait pas son professeur (un seul f) 

Pas de souci, je relève juste, ça n'enlève rien à son talent


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

http://www.discretos.net/go-994-il-bande-pas.html


----------



## monoeil (17 Avril 2006)

macmiche a dit:
			
		

> c'est un copain à moi...


Tu l'aimes beaucoup ton copain, ça fait deux fois que je le croise (vu également dans Arts graphiques)...
Enfin bon, tu n'as peut-être pas tort, le site est tellement plaisant


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Avril 2006)

De pelles en gamelles
Il y a "where" et "where" 
Leçon de billard 
Z'ont été bercés trop près du mur ceux-là


----------



## macmiche (18 Avril 2006)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'aimes beaucoup ton copain, ça fait deux fois que je le croise (vu également dans Arts graphiques)...
> Enfin bon, tu n'as peut-être pas tort, le site est tellement plaisant


quel il !


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Avril 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> De pelles en gamelles
> Il y a "where" et "where"
> Leçon de billard
> Z'ont été bercés trop près du mur ceux-là


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2006)

Britney... Beers !.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Britney... Beers !.



Ca j'aime!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Britney... Beers !.



c'est excellent !


----------



## macmiche (18 Avril 2006)

je suppose que vous connaissez
mais ça me fait tellement rirehttp://www.navone.org/Media/Movies/AlienSong_mp4.mov


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

macmiche a dit:
			
		

> je suppose que vous connaissez
> mais ça me fait tellement rirehttp://www.navone.org/Media/Movies/AlienSong_mp4.mov



déjà bu mais tjs aussi rigolote mdr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2006)

Pan ! Dans la figure !


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pan ! Dans la figure !



Ils ont la tête dure.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pan ! Dans la figure !



 Cest toujours marrant à voir ça !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pan ! Dans la figure !



çà s'appelle de sâcrés coup'd'boules


----------



## La mouette (18 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> çà s'appelle de sâcrés coup'd'boules



Rouge ou vert ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Rouge ou vert ?



les deux mon commandant:rose:  mais de préférence vertes pour toaaaa:love:


----------



## Dory (18 Avril 2006)

*Reconstitution*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2006)

Les dangers de l'amour


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> *Reconstitution*



Groland... :love:




			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les dangers de l'amour



 Une adresse à garder!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2006)

Ferme ta bouche !


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ferme ta bouche !



 Jose pas imaginer limpact qui va en résulter...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les dangers de l'amour




:afraid: mon coeur a faillit s'arrêter net  j'étais bercée par cette douce romance


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> *Reconstitution*



sâcrée brochette  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ferme ta bouche !




ah bah vi effectivement manquait super glue force 10 là


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> *Reconstitution*



Grrrr ! Dommage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2006)

Water bed (plus water que bed).


----------



## Dory (19 Avril 2006)

*Kad et Olivier*


----------



## y&b (19 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Water bed (plus water que bed).



Water bed ou water jump ?


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Water bed (plus water que bed).



 Un lit parfait pour la saison chaude. 





			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> *Kad et Olivier*






Trois semaines!!!  :sick:


----------



## John_Doe (19 Avril 2006)

Darth Vader vs Japanese Police Part1 et Part2.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Avril 2006)

John_Doe a dit:
			
		

> Darth Vader vs Japanese Police Part1 et Part2.



Use the force.  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2006)

John_Doe a dit:
			
		

> Darth Vader vs Japanese Police Part1 et Part2.



Quand je pense à toutes les batailles qu'il y a eu dans les différents Star Wars, alors qu'il suffisait de quelques policiers japonais pour battre Dark Vader.


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Avril 2006)

Faut pas faire chier les vieux !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas faire chier les vieux !



bin quoi l'a raison la mamy, faut pas lui casser les zoreilles


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas faire chier les vieux !



 :love:


----------



## y&b (20 Avril 2006)

Elle est enorme celle là ! 

Et quand on voit le vieillissement actuelle de la population, m'est avis qu'investir dans une boite qui fabrique des air-bag me semble plus qu'intéressant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2006)

Par avance, Joyeux Noël ! (pour la délicatesse, on repassera)   

Mais que fait Brigitte Bardot ?


----------



## y&b (20 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Par avance, Joyeux Noël ! (pour la délicatesse, on repassera)
> 
> Mais que fait Brigitte Bardot ?


Pour Noël, déjà bu ! 

Et pour Bardot, faut l'excuser, elle commence à ce faire vieille, les reflexes ne sont plus les même ... 

En tout cas, enorme      

:rose: désolé, mais vBulletin fait encore sont malin ...


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Mais que fait Brigitte Bardot ?



Sûrement une pub pour des lunettes.


----------



## John_Doe (20 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Mais que fait Brigitte Bardot ?



Le pauvre n&#8217;a même pas eu droit à un lubrifiant&#8230;


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Avril 2006)

John_Doe a dit:
			
		

> Le pauvre na même pas eu droit à un lubrifiant



Et oui, ça doit abraser.  :rateau:


----------



## John_Doe (20 Avril 2006)

Ce qui est sur, c&#8217;est que si il était constipé avant, il ne l&#8217;ai plus maintenant.


----------



## guytantakul (20 Avril 2006)

Ce qui est sur, cest que si j'avais été réalisateur du clip, j'aurai enlevé les "uik-uik" une fois l'animal transpercé. 
Ca nuit à la crédibilité d'une force... Dommage...


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Par avance, Joyeux Noël ! (pour la délicatesse, on repassera)
> 
> Mais que fait Brigitte Bardot ?



C'est excellent ton truc iDuck !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2006)

En voiture Simone !


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En voiture Simone !



Excellent! ça donne trop bien!


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En voiture Simone !



 Jaimerais bien voir la tête des flics en croisant un truc comme ça en France !


----------



## John_Doe (21 Avril 2006)

C'est dingue la pêche!


----------



## Fondug (21 Avril 2006)

Amour, gloire et débat d'idéééééééeeees... Pendant qu'Emilio balance des tables basses chez les gens, Roberta ne sais plus si elle doit aller au meeting de Seguin...

http://http://tomawack99.free.fr/amour.htm


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Amour, gloire et débat d'idéééééééeeees... Pendant qu'Emilio balance des tables basses chez les gens, Roberta ne sais plus si elle doit aller au meeting de Seguin...
> 
> http://http://tomawack99.free.fr/amour.htm



Y'a un blem avec ton lien. En fait, c'est http://tomawack99.free.fr/amour.htm  



			
				John_Doe a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue la pêche!


Effectivement. Les poissons arrivent directement dans la barque.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En voiture Simone !



Ca met la tête à l'envers.  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2006)

Comment se tenir "à carreaux" (méthode écossaise).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2006)

Ils sont fous ces chats.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Comment se tenir "à carreaux" (méthode écossaise).



 Mieux ne vaut pas faire le con dans les pubs écossaisDangereuses les filles là-bas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mieux ne vaut pas faire le con dans les pubs écossais&#8230;Dangereuses les filles là-bas.



C'est sûr. 

Et le self-défense en kilt, ça le fait bien.


----------



## Fondug (21 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un blem avec ton lien. En fait, c'est http://tomawack99.free.fr/amour.htm


 
Pff, meme pas fouttu de mettre un lien correctement. Tiens, j'vais m'auto-coup'd'bouliser...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Pff, meme pas fouttu de mettre un lien correctement. Tiens, j'vais m'auto-coup'd'bouliser...



Masochiste !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Mais que fait Brigitte Bardot ?



:afraid: :sick: ce fil me donne de plus en plus la nausée


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Comment se tenir "à carreaux" (méthode écossaise).



Aaaaahhh, voilà des femmes de caractère.  :love:  :love:



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont fous ces chats.



Dantesque.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En voiture Simone !



pourquoi s'emmerder avec la marche avant finalement:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

John_Doe a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue la pêche!



période de rut, pleine lune   INCROYABLE!!!!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr.
> 
> Et le self-défense en kilt, *ça le fait bien.*



tu voulais dire "comment que ça l'fait bien" ??    :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu voulais dire "comment que ça l'fait bien" ??    :rateau:



En tout cas, ça donne envie d'essayer.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Avril 2006)

Hullo,

Bon j'avais dit que je n'aurais pas que des films d'animaux, donc... toujorus trouvé sur



			
				woa a dit:
			
		

> un serveur Hongrois


 et après avoir ri avec leur président et son neveu, rions avec eux! Tention, là aussi, c'est in ingliche in ze texteuh!

Et comme ce fil a fusionné avec celui des pubs, une grande classique que j'adore... 

Oh et puis flûte... allez une avec un animal dedans tout de même! Raaah j'adore sa tête! :love:

Et piiis... comme je ne suis pas venu depuis longtemps, un chtit bonus: ce qui, imho, est un des plus beaux court-métrages qu'il m'ait été donné de voir... en plus l'adéquation entre les superbes dessins et la non moins superbe musique est parfaite.  Ça se trouve là et ça parle d'Aaaaamouuuur! :love:

Enjoy!

A.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Avril 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> Bon j'avais dit que je n'aurais pas que des films d'animaux, donc... toujorus trouvé sur
> 
> ...



A quoi ça sert l'amour ?   :love:  :love:  

M'en lasse pas!    :love:  :love:



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Adrienhb



...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2006)

Parachute  

J'adore la musique, très bien choisie. :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2006)

Ils sont fous ces chats, le retour


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Parachute
> 
> J'adore la musique, très bien choisie. :love:



Plus dur sera la chute.    



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont fous ces chats, le retour



Qui sont bêtes ses bêtes.    :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Avril 2006)

Le moine et le poisson.

Très beau je trouve.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Le moine et le poisson.
> 
> Très beau je trouve.



 Ca ressemble aux vieux spots de FR2.


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Le moine et le poisson.
> 
> Très beau je trouve.



Joli en effet.
Et il n'est vraiment pas récent... De mémoire, des extraits se trouvaient dans un cd de svm mac, il y a... ouuuh facile 7, 9 ans!

Tiens à votre avis, que représente le poisson? Le Christ? 

A.


----------



## supatofa (24 Avril 2006)

hello tout le monde

un "sport" relativement impressionant

http://www.break.com/index/slamball1.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2006)

Ours malchanceux


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ours malchanceux



c'est pô gentil d's'moquer des pov ours comme çà


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ours malchanceux



Vraiment mal tombé.    



			
				Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> c'est pô gentil d's'moquer des pov ours comme çà



Il ne souffre pas, il ne cri pas.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Avril 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> hello tout le monde
> 
> un "sport" relativement impressionant
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/slamball1.html



Pas mal effectivement.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> hello tout le monde
> 
> un "sport" relativement impressionant
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/slamball1.html



 c'est la jungle oui ah les brutus vous remarquerez que la gente féminine n'y figure pas


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2006)

Totalement inutile mais amusant

un gars a fait un montage d'une présentation vidéo  du futur  Vista Windows
avec une pirouette qui rend la chose comique

Il a gardé le son de la présentation du futur et hypothetique  windows 
mais les images sont celles de* manips actuelles sur Mac Tiger *
Amusant

Ahhh la bouille de billou au poste de police....

en anglais, 4 mns 30 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4134446112378047444&q=Motorrider&pl=true


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Totalement inutile mais amusant
> 
> un gars a fait un montage d'une présentation vidéo  du futur  Vista Windows
> avec une pirouette qui rend la chose comique
> ...


C'est plutôt là que tu aurais du le poster.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2006)

oui et non
j'y avais pensé  j'ai un peu hésité mais décidé que non
pourquoi? 
car c'est assez geek alors que l'autre fil est géneraliste


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Oui, mais c'est nous qui choisissons  geek ou généraliste, ça revient au même...


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Avril 2006)

Ca serait une bonne idée de remettre le titre original de ce topic non?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait une bonne idée de remettre le titre original de ce topic non?


Ouais. Sûrement...


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Sûrement...



Merci.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Avril 2006)

Bon, pour le retour à la normale, un petit jeu.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour le retour à la normale, un petit jeu.




Excellent jeu !


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour le retour à la normale, un petit jeu.



La fille à la fin du troisième niveaux n'a pas les dents très propres.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> La fille à la fin du troisième niveaux n'a pas les dents très propres.


oui mais quelle voix


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> oui mais quelle voix



Douce à l'oreille n'est-il pas??


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Totalement inutile mais amusant
> 
> un gars a fait un montage d'une présentation vidéo  du futur  Vista Windows
> avec une pirouette qui rend la chose comique
> ...



déjà que j'ai RV vendredi chez l'ophtalmo pitié  
j'ai rien compris, j'ai reçu un abonnement inconnu vista tiger.. sur mon tdb j'étais perdue  déjà que j'ai safari qui déraille et hotmail qui coince aujourd'hui c'est la totale


----------



## jean-lou (24 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Douce à l'oreille n'est-il pas??



Ah ca oui !!!
Moi qui était impatient de faire le 4eme niveau


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Avril 2006)

Hyperactif


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Hyperactif



ahhh chui :bebe: :casse:  c'est excellent  en plus il ressemble à un pote de mon fils  j'vais lui montrer tiens:love:


----------



## Fondug (25 Avril 2006)

Jean Michel Jépaenvidbosser...

http://www.messageacaractereinformatif.com/


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Jean Michel Jépaenvidbosser...
> 
> http://www.messageacaractereinformatif.com/



C'était bien ça.  La bonne époque de Canal+.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Jean Michel Jépaenvidbosser...
> 
> http://www.messageacaractereinformatif.com/



Toujours aussi drôle à regarder.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour le retour à la normale, un petit jeu.


 
NAN MAIS CA VA PAS LA TETE  !!! Viens de me faire engueuler par la miss qui dormait à côté de moi !!!! (J'avais le son à fond....   ) Pas très réceptive dis-donc...


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Avril 2006)

Toujours trouvé là: 





			
				woa a dit:
			
		

> un serveur Hongrois



Un film pour vous rappeler qu'il n'y a pas que votre ordinateur dans la vie...

A.


----------



## supatofa (26 Avril 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Toujours trouvé là:
> 
> Un film pour vous rappeler qu'il n'y a pas que votre ordinateur dans la vie...
> 
> A.




excellent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2006)

Toc, toc


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Toc, toc



SUPERBE !
même le générique de fin est magnifique!


----------



## richard-deux (26 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Toc, toc



Tiens, il y a un film sur ma vie.  

J'ai des toc pas aussi importants.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Toc, toc



excellent je retrouve un peu de ma maniaquerie là-dedans


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> excellent je retrouve un peu de ma maniaquerie là-dedans



Maniaque du post ouais !
 
(ptin la moyenne de tueuse, j'avais pas vu)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Maniaque du pot ouais !
> 
> (ptin la moyenne de tueuse, j'avais pas vu)



*Jedis* maniaque pas alcolo


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Heu j'avait fait une coquille :
du post et pas du pot...lol


----------



## Berthold (26 Avril 2006)

à table !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2006)

Une pub juste pas chiante a tourner (cf. texte sous la vidéo).


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une pub juste pas chiante a tourner (cf. texte sous la vidéo).



J'aimerais quand même bien savoir comment ils font gravir le pan incliné aux roues avec juste une "pichnette" au départ !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> à table !



Excellent.  



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une pub juste pas chiante a tourner (cf. texte sous la vidéo).



606 prises : rien  d'étonnant. C'est au millimètre près le machin.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais quand même bien savoir comment ils font gravir le pan incliné aux roues avec juste une "pichnette" au départ !!!


Ben essaie avec ta caisse dans ton apparte


----------



## twk (27 Avril 2006)

606 prise :mouais: Fallait être sacrément patient


----------



## sofiping (27 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais quand même bien savoir comment ils font gravir le pan incliné aux roues avec juste une "pichnette" au départ !!!



je me posais exactement la même question ... j'ai mis le texte expliquatif dans mon traducteur a 2 balles et voila ce que ça donne : :mouais: 

..... "L'ordre où les pneus roulent une pente semble particulièrement impressionnant, mais est très simple. Steiner dit qu'il y a un poids dans chaque pneu et quand le pneu est frappé, le poids est déplacé et dans une tentative de se reéquilibrer, le pneu roule la pente"

j'ai quand même un peu de mal admettre la chose ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2006)

une voiture avec du poids dans les pneus !!! c'est sûr, faut pas acheter :rateau:  

Quoi ? ... ha ! ... on me dit que c'est pas "Vroum vroum" ici...


----------



## NED (27 Avril 2006)

Je connais cette pub par coeur.
Ca fait plaisir de la revoir quand même..merci SM

Je vous explique le coup des pneus :
Les pneus d'une caisse sont équilibrés avec des petits poids qu'on accroche sur la geante.
Etes vous allé vous faire changer un pneu et regarder le garagiste faire?
Donc il suffit juste de déséquilibrer les poids et une inflexion suffit a faire rouler le pneu suffisament pour gravir cette pente.
Même pas dur...


----------



## behia (27 Avril 2006)

je vous presente une video de surf chez moi a biarritz,c est sur un site californien 

l interet c est la bande son qui nous montre ce que pense l amerique puritaine de nous les français! 
http://www.longboardtv.com/video/clip/515.html


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

behia a dit:
			
		

> je vous presente une video de surf chez moi a biarritz,c est sur un site californien
> 
> l interet c est la bande son qui nous montre ce que pense l amerique puritaine de nous les français!
> http://www.longboardtv.com/video/clip/515.html


 
Ptdrrrr ! A mon avis, ils ont du confondre avec la ville de Troyes...
Sinon, plus que 2 mois et demi avant d'y retourner... A biarritz, pas à troyes...


----------



## behia (27 Avril 2006)

je n avais pas vu les paroles de la bande son sous cet angle!, je dois avoir l esprit mal tourné alors.....

bon sejour à biarritz


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Avril 2006)

Et celui-là.... Déjà bu ou biennn...???!!!  Matrix ping-pong.


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Et celui-là.... Déjà bu ou biennn...???!!!  Matrix ping-pong.



Sont fort ses japonais!


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Sont fort ses japonais!



Oui, c'est impérial!


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Avril 2006)

Pour les fans de foot.


----------



## cupertino (27 Avril 2006)

:arrow:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Lby0i0TUvQ&eurl=http://blog.wired.com/cultofmac/

Vu sur Wired


----------



## jean-lou (27 Avril 2006)

Allez une ptite vidéo bien impressionnante : http://gougoule.com/bonus/basket2.php
JEanlOu


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Avril 2006)

Comment qu'y s'ouvre tout seul le portable? :hein:


----------



## macboy (27 Avril 2006)

je comprends prkoi ils sont rayés les Ipod  

nous avons retrouvé les coupages


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2006)

Pour les Fans de david Pogue qui comprennent l'anglais 

Le liens directe ne marchant pas, j'ai mis la page sur TUAW 

http://www.tuaw.com/2006/04/27/pogues-town-hall-the-os-wars/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Sont fort ses japonais!



Pour les trucages surtout. Au début, je n'avais pas remarqué les types en noir qui font bouger la table, la balle et les joueurs.


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Impressionant la vidéo du basket dans le skate park


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2006)

Faut pas le faire chier.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas le faire chier.




   excellent! qui n'a pas déjà eu l' envie terrible d'en faire de même hein:hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Avril 2006)

Oh!! Un Moaï volant!!  

Un joli court: The Painter


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Oh!! Un Moaï volant!!
> 
> Un joli court: The Painter



L'un comme l'autre : excellent.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2006)

Les 2 be 4

Moto virtuelle


----------



## joubichou (30 Avril 2006)

Les 2 be 4 ringardissime


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les 2 be 4



Que c'est mimi.    



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moto virtuelle



Pascal 77??


----------



## joubichou (30 Avril 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=272882725914138341


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=272882725914138341




Excellent


----------



## iDiot (30 Avril 2006)

Céline a pris un peu de poids... Un autre petit en vue? 


_Vous n'êtes pas obligé de regarder jusqu'au bout _


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Avril 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Céline a pris un peu de poids... Un autre petit en vue?
> 
> 
> _Vous n'êtes pas obligé de regarder jusqu'au bout _



 Le marcel !  (j'aime bien le film en plus  )


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

C'est......différent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=272882725914138341





			
				iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Céline a pris un peu de poids... Un autre petit en vue?
> 
> 
> _Vous n'êtes pas obligé de regarder jusqu'au bout _



Excellent. J'adore.  :love:    

Mais c'est une spéciale gros en ce moment ce fil.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2006)

Avec des talons aiguilles, c'est mieux.    

Pan. Dans les c******


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Avec des talons aiguilles, c'est mieux.



Femme fatal, et quel jeu...de jambes.    



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pan. Dans les c******



Déjà bu mais toujours aussi drôle.


----------



## joubichou (1 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Avec des talons aiguilles, c'est mieux.
> 
> Pan. Dans les c******


ça c'est mon genre de femmes préféré


----------



## joubichou (1 Mai 2006)

http://www.filecabi.net/video/super-gran-rescue.html


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Mai 2006)

Hier, dans dijon, un gars s'est fait flasher à côté de moi à un radar automatique (50km maxi). Plus tard dans la soirée, je raconte ça à un pote qui me dit que des gars se sont filmer en train de se faire flasher en skate devant ce même radar et qu'ils avaient mis cette video sur le net.
Alors j'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé !


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mai 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Hier, dans dijon, un gars s'est fait flasher à côté de moi à un radar automatique (50km maxi). Plus tard dans la soirée, je raconte ça à un pote qui me dit que des gars se sont filmer en train de se faire flasher en skate devant ce même radar et qu'ils avaient mis cette video sur le net.
> Alors j'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé !



C'est les flics qui vérifient les contredanses qui ont du être surpris.


----------



## Dory (1 Mai 2006)

Rien...une erreur...


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> *C'est fou ce qu'on peut faire avec des portables*



C'est dingue !!! :sleep:

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres rigolos avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dory.


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Hier, dans dijon, un gars s'est fait flasher à côté de moi à un radar automatique (50km maxi). Plus tard dans la soirée, je raconte ça à un pote qui me dit que des gars se sont filmer en train de se faire flasher en skate devant ce même radar et qu'ils avaient mis cette video sur le net.
> Alors j'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé !



Excellent  fallait oser...


----------



## iDiot (2 Mai 2006)

Trop bien celles la... 

Comment ça vous les avez déjà vue?  

Ça se regarde sans fin voyons


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Hier, dans dijon, un gars s'est fait flasher à côté de moi à un radar automatique (50km maxi). Plus tard dans la soirée, je raconte ça à un pote qui me dit que des gars se sont filmer en train de se faire flasher en skate devant ce même radar et qu'ils avaient mis cette video sur le net.
> Alors j'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé !



excellente  Ze tiger 

pour idiot : je la connaissais pas moi ! mdr!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2006)

http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1146213904/Proof_Of_God_By_Banana


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Trop bien celles la...
> 
> Comment ça vous les avez déjà vue?
> 
> Ça se regarde sans fin voyons



Oui. Vues. Et j'adore. :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Mai 2006)

Faut pas être trop poli 
Dans la série "je suis con et je le prouve" (pas moi, hein !  )  
Prout, ma chère 
[URL="http://www.nethumour.com/videos/tir-au-but.html"]Gooooooooooaaaaaal ![/URL]


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2006)

yo

(main gauche)

man 

(main droite)​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> yo
> 
> (main gauche)
> 
> ...



Yo man ! trop cool le trucage !  

edit/Pendant que j'y suis :
Faut pas faire iech Mamy


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2006)

Statue mobile :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2006)

David Copperfield n'a qu'à bien se tenir.


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1146213904/Proof_Of_God_By_Banana



Somptueux!  
Il aurait fallu lui rappeler que c'est un outil incomparable aussi pour s'entraîner à tailler des p...s quand ce n'est pas pour autre chose...   

A.


----------



## jean-lou (2 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> David Copperfield n'a qu'à bien se tenir.


ENORME. Ca m'a fait rêver.  
JEanlOu


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> David Copperfield n'a qu'à bien se tenir.



Balèze le mec


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1146213904/Proof_Of_God_By_Banana



C'est tendancieux tout ça.  

(comment ça j'ai l'esprit mal tourné??    )



			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Gooooooooooaaaaaal !



Et le gardien de but qui n'a même pas bougé...  



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Statue mobile :love:



Il a le rythme dans la peau lui, impossible de rester de marbre.   



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> David Copperfield n'a qu'à bien se tenir.



Même Houdini ne peut rivaliser.


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Gooooooooooaaaaaal !



Mais quelle frappe


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> David Copperfield n'a qu'à bien se tenir.



_Vous devriez donner des points..._ etc.  
edit/nouvelle recrue pour l'OM ? 
chérie, je vais bricoler au garage 
edit/les débiles en action


----------



## La mouette (3 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> David Copperfield n'a qu'à bien se tenir.



Très drôle


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> David Copperfield n'a qu'à bien se tenir.



vraiment très drôle celle-là  
faudrait essayer pour voir la tête des gens:casse: :bebe: :hosto:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points..._ etc.
> edit/nouvelle recrue pour l'OM ?
> chérie, je vais bricoler au garage
> edit/les débiles en action



Ma préférée est celle sur le bricolage. Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Mai 2006)

Terminator de Nazareth 
Déja bu, je crois, mais j'aime bien 
3 clips musicaux (celui qui va jusqu'au bout est bon pour la camisole  )
1, 2, 3
Allo ? 
Le petit ninja


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2006)

Pirate parano 

Un cycliste qui a du chien


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pirate parano
> 
> j'imagine les canalisations:afraid:
> 
> ...


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pirate parano
> 
> Un cycliste qui a du chien



Sont fous ces japonais 

Géniallisime la vidéo du pirate


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pirate parano



Un peu stresser le gars...sûrement sa conscience.   



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Un cycliste qui a du chien



J'espère qu'il n'est pas daltonien le dalmatien, parce que sinon au feu rouge...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Mai 2006)

Celle-là m'a fait beaucoup rire...!!! 

Et un aut' wouachement bien fait !!!


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

Génial dans l'amphi  et la coré du deuxième est top 

Une histoire de BN

La suite

http://www.koreus.com/media/the-bn-movie-3.htmlLa suite2

C'est naze  le mec devait être bourré je pense...du moins j'éspère pour lui ^^


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Mai 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Et un aut' wouachement bien fait !!!



_Vous devriez donner... Hobbes Ze Tiger_

Zut !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Mai 2006)

Pauvre Pikachu 


Pub Vespa sympa
C'est pas ma femme !  ou comment entrer en boîte facilement 
La chute est originale


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2006)

Le rythme dans la peau


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre Pikachu
> 
> 
> Pub Vespa sympa
> ...



Excellent !  

Vous devriez bla bla bla...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre Pikachu
> 
> vite une copine pour pikachu
> Pub Vespa sympa c'est ikiki qui va être content:hein:
> ...


----------



## lalsaco (4 Mai 2006)

Le principe des z'amours dans un micro trotoir : on pose une question au mari, puis à la femme pour voir si les réponses coïncident et si le couple et en phase. Le reste en images ICI


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> La chute est originale


pour info, et remettre la vidéo dans son contexte, cette animation est l'&#339;uvre de cette illustratrice.... :love: 
_(clic sur la section animation, évidemment !!...)_


----------



## NED (4 Mai 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Le principe des z'amours dans un micro trotoir : on pose une question au mari, puis à la femme pour voir si les réponses coïncident et si le couple et en phase. Le reste en images ICI



La chute est originale aussi !


----------



## lalsaco (4 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> La chute est originale aussi !


 
C'est bien là tout l'intérêt de la séquence :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> La chute est originale aussi !



C'est sûr.


----------



## moun (4 Mai 2006)

bonjour à tous je fais un essai,


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

sympa la coccinelle


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Mai 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Le principe des z'amours dans un micro trotoir : on pose une question au mari, puis à la femme pour voir si les réponses coïncident et si le couple et en phase. Le reste en images ICI



Ben alors, lalsaco, on me pique mes vidéos 


			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Il y a "where" et "where"


----------



## lalsaco (4 Mai 2006)

Je l'ai pas vue passer celle-ci, désolé PoorMonsteR :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Mai 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai pas vue passer celle-ci, désolé PoorMonsteR :rose:



Pas grave, il y en a tellement 

Au fait, super celle-là :


			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le rythme dans la peau


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Mai 2006)

Silence !   
Petite vidéo mignonne :love: 
Faut que j'apprenne à faire ça !
Mort de rire !
Dégage !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> sympa la coccinelle



c'est moi qui ait aidé moun a poster des images !


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mai 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Silence !
> Petite vidéo mignonne :love:
> Faut que j'apprenne à faire ça !
> Mort de rire !
> Dégage !



Belle combo!


----------



## NED (4 Mai 2006)

et celle-là vous la connaissez?
Pretez lui votre *voiture* vous allez être content....


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> et celle-là vous la connaissez?
> Pretez lui votre *voiture* vous allez être content....



Heureusement, c'est juste une Ferrari.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juin 2006)

Pas très drôle, mais joliment raconté.  

(WMV)


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Juin 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Pas très drôle, mais joliment raconté.
> 
> (WMV)



 Un peu naïf quand même


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2006)

les étudiants des Gobelins, école multi media specialisée dans l'animation,  ont encore fois frappé forts
( leurs films ont déjà fait le tour du monde , à juste titre)


films présentés au Festival d'Annecy 2006
plusieurs des films d'animations des gobelins Annecy 2006
tous entre 1mn30 et 2 mns max

film qui fit l'ouverture
burning safari

et 4 autres  cuvée Annecy 2006

cocotte minute
pyrats
sebastien
traintamarre


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> les étudiants des Gobelins, école multi media specialisée dans l'animation,  ont encore fois frappé forts
> ( leurs films ont déjà fait le tour du monde , à juste titre)
> 
> 
> ...



Merci.   

Stop...Motion.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2006)

Uniquement si vous êtes suisse.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Uniquement si vous êtes suisse.



 Le pilote ne doit pas consommer que du raclette


----------



## ange_63 (15 Juin 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le pilote ne doit pas consommer que du raclette



Trop fort!!! Oui en effet je pense aussi   
Elle est excellente cette p'tite animation!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2006)

Singeries


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Singeries



 Il est vraiment en manque daffection !


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Juin 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Il est vraiment en manque daffection !



C'est rien de le dire.


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2006)

En manque de neige.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> En manque de neige.


Excellent !  :love:     

Vive les vieux ! 

Sales gosses !


----------



## richard-deux (17 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Excellent !  :love:
> 
> Vive les vieux !
> 
> Sales gosses !




 
Hilarant. 

_"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation ...."_ :rateau:


----------



## jpvinel (18 Juin 2006)

sympa et bien fait !!!

http://www.courtsetdroles.com/films.php?id_film=50


----------



## jpvinel (18 Juin 2006)

quel beau résumé de la vie !!!

http://www.courtsetdroles.com/films.php?id_film=97


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Juin 2006)

Très, très bon, mais déjà posté.


----------



## Melounette (18 Juin 2006)

jpvinel a dit:
			
		

> quel beau résumé de la vie !!!
> 
> http://www.courtsetdroles.com/films.php?id_film=97


Ca a pitètre déjà été posté mais j'adore. C'est tellement ça des fois, ces p'tits coups d'accélération, j'suis toute émue.:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2006)

Fermeture du bar

Le miraculé


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Fermeture du bar
> 
> Le miraculé



Groland. :love:

Allez, le tube de l'été!


----------



## iDiot (19 Juin 2006)

Allez une petite vidéo bien de chez nous


----------



## richard-deux (19 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Fermeture du bar
> 
> Le miraculé



  

Excellent. :love: 

Groland est la seule émission décalée du PAF.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

Qui a dit que la femme n'avait pas sa place sur terre ?


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Juin 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Allez une petite vidéo bien de chez nous


On fait pareil en France pour la gnôle 







			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit que la femme n'avait pas sa place sur terre ?


 Dédié aux chiennes de garde?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> On fait pareil en France pour la gnôle



Quand j'étais petite je la chantais lors des bals du village et je ferais rire tous le monde quand je ploquais :rose: 
On se refais pas ....:rateau: 



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Dédié aux chiennes de garde?



ouiiiii


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Juin 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à odré.


 vbulletin powered...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

Quand m'a tu prise en photo !!! ?   

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à G2LOQ."


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Quand m'a tu prise en photo !!! ?


Un week end je crois.


----------



## Melounette (19 Juin 2006)

Vous faites quoi devant votre ordi quand personne ne regarde ? Bah, une boite à rythme humaine. 
Peut-être déjà bue mais j'ai cherché, j'ai pas vu.:rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Vous faites quoi devant votre ordi quand personne ne regarde ? Bah, une boite à rythme humaine.
> Peut-être déjà bue mais j'ai cherché, j'ai pas vu.:rose:



C'est ça que tu cherches?

[FONT=&quot]Sinon, pour lui, je propose une cotisation pour lui payer le coiffeur. [/FONT]


----------



## Melounette (19 Juin 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça que tu cherches?


Non, mais c'était effectivement un clin d'oeil à Dieu et à ses saints.


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Juin 2006)

Cet homme sait danser!!!

A.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juin 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Cet homme sait danser!!!
> 
> A.



Danseur je sais pas, mais en tant que comique il fait très fort.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Allez une petite vidéo bien de chez nous





			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> On fait pareil en France pour la gnôle



Effectivement, c'est bien de chez nous.     

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iDiot._  

La véritable histoire du Christ (façon Groland)


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Juin 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Cet homme sait danser!!!
> 
> A.


 Polyvalent ! 



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La véritable histoire du Christ (façon Groland)



 Voilà, qui remet les choses au clair.


----------



## joubichou (20 Juin 2006)

enfin la vérité   http://www.dailymotion.com/search/groland/video/263123


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, qui remet les choses au clair.



Tout à fait.    



			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> enfin la vérité   http://www.dailymotion.com/search/groland/video/263123



Déja bû 


Geyser expérience


----------



## ange_63 (20 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Geyser expérience



 Halluciant!!!


----------



## Melounette (20 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Geyser expérience


Mais c'est dingue ce truc.  Et ça fait ça dans l'estomac ? Beuwââh.:sick:


----------



## ange_63 (20 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est dingue ce truc.  Et ça fait ça dans l'estomac ? Beuwââh.:sick:



 y a plus qu'à essayer!!!
 Quelqu'un à le matos chez lui? 
Moi pas


----------



## Melounette (20 Juin 2006)

Et celle-là ? Déjà bue ou bien ? 
Bon si vous me coup-de-boulez, pas trop fort SVP.


----------



## ange_63 (20 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Et celle-là ? Déjà bue ou bien ?
> Bon si vous me coup-de-boulez, pas trop fort SVP.



AÏe AÏeeAïe j'ai bien cru ne jamais sortir de ce truc  ...heureusement je suis "d'une infinie" (pas sure, ça dépend quoi) patience....Je n'ai pas tappé mon ordi!


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2006)

Ca interessera les bidouilleurs 3D
----

1978 : Superman
Marlon Brando joue Jor -El

2004 Décès de Brando

2006: Superman returns
AVEC Marlon Brando ,  

Petite vidéo warner détaillant les trucages de cette résurrection
Marlon Brando joue en 2006


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2006)

Et en plus, regarde : Marlon Brando post en 2006... Et hop...


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Et celle-là ? Déjà bue ou bien ?
> Bon si vous me coup-de-boulez, pas trop fort SVP.



La vache, c'est chiant ce truc!:mouais:  Mais un bon "Ctrl-Alt-Supp" et c'était fini.


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Juin 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, regarde : Marlon Brando post en 2006... Et hop...








			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Ca interessera les bidouilleurs 3D
> ----
> 
> 1978 : Superman
> ...


C'est dingue!


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Ca interessera les bidouilleurs 3D
> ----
> 
> 1978 : Superman
> ...



Impressionnant.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

Une superbe publicité pour une machine à laver


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Marlon Brando joue en 2006



Et Marylin aussi.    



			
				gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Une superbe publicité pour une machine à laver


Superbe effectivement.


----------



## richard-deux (21 Juin 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> La vache, c'est chiant ce truc!:mouais:  Mais un bon "Ctrl-Alt-Supp" et c'était fini.



J'aurais dû lire ce post avant d'aller sur ce site de dingue.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Juin 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dû lire ce post avant d'aller sur ce site de dingue.



  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  C'est un connerie qui va faire le tour des carnets d'adresse je le sens...


----------



## Melounette (21 Juin 2006)

Ah ouais, ça a l'air de bien marcher mon p'tit truc.\o/ J'adore faire ma chieuse.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

mouhhhhhaaaaaaaa Mel j'ai marché à fond mais j'ai pas trouvé çà chiant moi   j'étais mdr rien qu'à l'idée de savoir que j'allais pourrir les mails de mes potes :love:


----------



## Amaël (21 Juin 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> La vache, c'est chiant ce truc!:mouais:  Mais un bon "Ctrl-Alt-Supp" et c'était fini.


Ou tu restes appuyé sur Entrée... ça suffit ! :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (21 Juin 2006)

Un petit coucou à tous ... vous qui continuez à faire vivre ce fil :love: 

En l'ouvrant, je ne pensais pas qu'il tiendrait aussi longtemps


----------



## pasc (22 Juin 2006)

savoir aimer Florent Pagny


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)

http://www.xmissy.nl/mediaplayer/?itemid=1597


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2006)

petite vidéo sur une danse asiatique par 21 danseuses et danseurs
Bodhisattva aux mille mains.

On peut s'esclaffer sur le coté kitsch très "holliday on ice"  ( indéniable) de cette danse parfaitement synchrone

mais aussi savoir qu'un des interêts de cette vidéo réside dans... les danseurs

car ces 21 danseuses et danseurs sont tous... *sourds et muets !*

Et cette choréographie fut mise au point en utilisant le language des signes;  la synchro parfaite atteinte après  répétitions pendant  un an
Fut présentée aux jeux paralempics d'Athenes 2004 et au cours de divers tournées

video là
danse des mille mains
détail sur la troupe (en anglais) là
article en anglais


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Juin 2006)

pasc a dit:
			
		

> savoir aimer Florent Pagny


 
"Savoir souffrir" Oui, c'est dans l'idée! 




			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://www.xmissy.nl/mediaplayer/?itemid=1597




 




			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> petite vidéo sur une danse asiatique par 21 danseuses et danseurs
> Bodhisattva aux mille mains.
> 
> danse des mille mains
> ...


 
Impressionnant ! 



PS : Jai raccourci la "quote" cétait un peu long.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juin 2006)

pasc a dit:
			
		

> savoir aimer Florent Pagny



C'est ce qui s'appelle tendre l'autre joue.   



			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://www.xmissy.nl/mediaplayer/?itemid=1597



Vibrante ta vidéo.  :love:


----------



## PommeQ (22 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://www.xmissy.nl/mediaplayer/?itemid=1597


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://www.xmissy.nl/mediaplayer/?itemid=1597



Je ne connaissais pas ce modèle.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2006)

La minute philosphique
La minute technologique
La minute religieuse


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La minute philosphique
> La minute technologique
> La minute religieuse



Trois minutes bien rempli.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La minute philosphique
> La minute technologique
> La minute religieuse



 :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2006)

Tirons les rois pour sauver la république
Apprenons à vaincre la mort avec un marteau


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2006)

Vive Moncuq !


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tirons les rois pour sauver la république
> Apprenons à vaincre la mort avec un marteau



La mort est un état de non-existence. Ce qui n'est pas n'existe pas. Donc la mort n'existe pas. *-Woody Allen-*


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tirons les rois pour sauver la république
> Apprenons à vaincre la mort avec un marteau



Instructif.   



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Vive Moncuq !



Classique, mais indémodable.


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Juin 2006)

Dans la continuité de mon précédent post...

Vous aviez prévu de faire quelque chose ce week-end?
Bon ben ne cliquez pas sur ce lien alors! 


A.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juin 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Dans la continuité de mon précédent post...
> 
> Vous aviez prévu de faire quelque chose ce week-end?
> Bon ben ne cliquez pas sur ce lien alors!
> ...



La vache!!!  

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben ne cliquez pas sur ce lien alors!
> .



dans le même genre

videos 80's
 et encore les 80's
( parfois les mêmes sur les 3 liens)


----------



## joubichou (25 Juin 2006)

http://209.0.146.17/10/graphics/movies/movies_lynx_billions.mov


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://209.0.146.17/10/graphics/movies/movies_lynx_billions.mov


Amusant 
Mais t'amuse pas &#224; faire ce test en grand surface , car l&#224; tu verras les gens FUIR tellement ca pue
et tu te demanderas si l'aerosol serait pas plut&#244;t un spray... r&#233;pulsif  anti agression!



en passant , c'est un tuyau"anti agression"  qui marche
 pr&#233;conis&#233; par une connaissance sp&#233;cialis&#233;e en protection rapproch&#233;e
les a&#233;rosols anti agression ne sont pas  pas l&#233;gaux partout
Par contre un quelconque a&#233;rosol, d&#233;odorant ou autre, est parfaitment l&#233;gal et bien utilis&#233; peut etre une arme redoutablement efficace

une gicl&#233;e de spray d'un desherbant , d'insecticide ou de d&#233;odorant-tout ca est l&#233;gal-  dans le visage  ca arr&#234;te l'&#233;lan de l'agresseur voire le neutralise un long moment


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://209.0.146.17/10/graphics/movies/movies_lynx_billions.mov


Et les autres, elles sont ou? 










			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> en passant , c'est un tuyau"anti agression"  qui marche
> pr&#233;conis&#233; par une connaissance sp&#233;cialis&#233;e en protection rapproch&#233;e
> les a&#233;rosols anti agression ne sont pas  pas l&#233;gaux partout
> Par contre un quelconque a&#233;rosol, d&#233;odorant ou autre, est parfaitment l&#233;gal et bien utilis&#233; peut etre une arme redoutablement efficace
> ...


T'es vachement dangereux comme mec toi! :mouais: 




			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> dans le m&#234;me genre
> 
> videos 80's
> et encore les 80's
> ( parfois les m&#234;mes sur les 3 liens)



 Take on me :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Juin 2006)

Le nouveau iPod!


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Juin 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau iPod!



Impressionnant.


----------



## ange_63 (25 Juin 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau iPod!


MDR, vrai Excellent!!!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2006)

Un iPod flea et au lit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres, elles sont ou?



   



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau iPod!



 :love:   



Jesus is back !


----------



## joubichou (26 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is back !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2006)

Tyger

Elles prennent leur place


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tyger


 



> Elles prennent leur place


Sont cons ces anglais.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tyger



 



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Elles prennent leur place



Ou comment se faire petit.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2006)

La pêche
Ames sensibles, s'abstenir
Atchoum !
Envie pressante
Le ballon
Va chercher la baballe
Western
Malin !
Echec et mat
Gros bisous
C'est qui le plus fort ?
Le concours
Allô ?
Reprise

Et pour ceux qui auraient raté la précédente diffusion sur ce fil : Les apparences sont parfois trompeuses


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La pêche
> Ames sensibles, s'abstenir
> Atchoum !
> Envie pressante
> ...



 Tu nes pas fou den mettre autant ? Tu veux tuer toute productivité ?


----------



## ange_63 (27 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La pêche
> Ames sensibles, s'abstenir
> Atchoum !
> Envie pressante
> ...



Tu viens de me tuer!!! :love: ... de rire!!! 
Au début ça me disait trop rien toute celle liste de video :mouais: mais en fait c pierre et stan!!! :love:    
Génial!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2006)

Vous en avez marre de vos bonnes relations avec vos coll&#232;gues ? ceci est fait pour vous !


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Juin 2006)

C'est parfait ce truc pour ce faire des potes!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Basshunter - Boten Anna


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juin 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Basshunter - Boten Anna



Déjà bu.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous en avez marre de vos bonnes relations avec vos collègues ? ceci est fait pour vous !



Trop fort !   

Education à la japonaise


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Juin 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;j&#224; bu.



Mais c'est bien de le remonter un peu. 





			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Education &#224; la japonaise


 Les japonais n&#8217;ont aucun tabou avec &#231;a.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2006)

Y'a comme un probl&#232;me de doublage.  :afraid:  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort !
> 
> Education à la japonaise



ho Bon sang que cest affligeant !!! 
Remarque chez nous certains dessins annimés ne sont pas mieux...  :hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort !
> 
> Education à la japonaise
> 
> ...



Etonnant, non?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Education à la japonaise



C'est la fête du slip


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

In a garden in the house of love, sitting lonely on a plastic chair


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> In a garden in the house of love, sitting lonely on a plastic chair



Les jeux vidéos ont atteint un degré de réalisme dingue.


----------



## Craquounette (29 Juin 2006)

SuperMoquette a dit:
			
		

> In a garden in the house of love, sitting lonely on a plastic chair



PacMan... Toute ma jeunesse :love: 

Un peu d'amour dans ce bas monde...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> PacMan... Toute ma jeunesse :love:



Puisqu'on parle de jeunesse, moi c'&#233;tait (entre autres) Mr Magoo (mais en VF et sans pub &#224; la fin ).


----------



## Craquounette (29 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on parle de jeunesse, moi c'était (entre autres) Mr Magoo (mais en VF et sans pub à la fin ).



Ca marche pas chez moi :hein: 

Mais je t'ai trouvé un Mr Magoo 

Je m'abstiendrai de traduire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais je t'ai trouv&#233; un Mr Magoo



Thank you !  :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Juin 2006)

Il a tout du Prince charmant non?

Comment ça non?

A.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2006)

Le rythme dans la peau


----------



## Craquounette (30 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le rythme dans la peau



   

A quand un modo de MacG qui nous fait la même chose ???


----------



## joubichou (30 Juin 2006)

http://www.davesdaily.com/videoclips/400-ice-cream.htm


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://www.davesdaily.com/videoclips/400-ice-cream.htm



C'est la saison.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2006)

Susceptibilité
Le conseil du jour
Aidez la recherche
Les chats fainéants
Toilette intime


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les chats fainéants



 Cest vrai que ça glande rien de la journée et quen plus de ruiner tes meubles, ça te temmerde à 4h du mat car monsieur veut sortir ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

coupe du monde


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> coupe du monde



C'est tellement juste...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

>&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;<


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ><



 Intéressant bien quun peu abstrait quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ><



ça va un peu vite ton truc


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement juste...



Les nuls sont des comiques :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2006)

Miami Vice


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Miami Vice



 Cest une arrestation qui laisse un goût amère


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2006)

Ping-Pong

Ping-Pong2

Babyfoot


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juillet 2006)

Pauvre petite fille... barbue ! :afraid:


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Juillet 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Ping-Pong
> 
> Ping-Pong2
> 
> Babyfoot



 Balaise ces japonais! 





			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre petite fille... barbue ! :afraid:





awesome!


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Juillet 2006)

Where the Hell is Matt? :love:

 Une envie pressante ? Evitez les WC public japonais.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2006)

Je suis d&#233;j&#224; dehors...


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déjà dehors...



 C'est marrant, mais ça rame un peu chez moi avec Flash9.:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Une envie pressante ? Evitez les WC public japonais.



Impossible de faire ce genre de blague dans nos contrées ...



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déjà dehors...



il à l'air bien ton boulot


----------



## Craquounette (4 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déjà dehors...



Toi... T'as lu 20 Minutes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Where the Hell is Matt?


Cours Forrest, cours !  




			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Une envie pressante ? Evitez les WC public japonais.


   :love:    



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d&#233;j&#224; dehors...



Ouais ! On va tout p&#233;ter !     




Nostradamus


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Nostradamus



J'adore ce truc! (même si je le vois pas souvent...)


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Juillet 2006)

Jolie pub Coca-Cola. 

Duke Nukem Jam


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Jolie pub Coca-Cola.



Ah ben tout s'explique ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2006)

Les lapins en concert


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les lapins en concert



 Cest un peu cacophonique quand même. Mais l'animation des lapins est  réussie.


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Juillet 2006)

Des gars qui ont du chien!


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juillet 2006)

Marrant l'intégration.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Des gars qui ont du chien!



Après le Centaure, mi-homme mi-cheval, et le Minotaure, mi-homme mi taureau, voici le KoRn, mi-homme mi-chien.


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les lapins en concert



C'est mimi!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2006)

C'est beau le progrès !  

Les mandarines
Ce n'est pas le passage le plus drôle de cet excellent spectacle mais j'aime bien quand même. :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau le progrès !
> 
> Ils sont sympas quand même.
> 
> ...



Elle était bonne dans ce rôle!


----------



## philire (8 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Duke Nukem Jam


Une vidéo où on voit sa _tête._
Et plus _jeune._

C'est vrai que sans tête, il ose peut-être plus...


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Une vid&#233;o o&#249; on voit sa _t&#234;te._
> Et plus _jeune._
> 
> C'est vrai que sans t&#234;te, il ose peut-&#234;tre plus...


[FONT=&quot]C'est vrai que c'est tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent. Reste, qu&#8217;il est bon le bougre ! 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Fabrice Luchini[/FONT] fid&#232;le &#224; lui-m&#234;me.


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Juillet 2006)

[FONT=&quot]Une br&#232;ve histoire des USA.

Vive le mariage! 
[/FONT]


----------



## philire (8 Juillet 2006)

oui !! une belle f&#234;te le mariage ! c'est pas comme si tu te mettais quelqu'un &#224; dos


----------



## Melounette (8 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Fabrice Luchini[/FONT] fidèle à lui-même.


Très bonne idée de l'avoir mis sur un forum : "quand quelqu'un va jusqu'à cette indécence, cette abandon d'égo, c'est d'une impolitesse énorme"(enfin c'est à peu près ce qu'il dit je crois) . Bref, il m'énerve dans ses façons et ses manières mais ce qu'il dit est juste.Si ça pouvait percuter en face, mais ça c'est une autre histoire...:mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Juillet 2006)

Surprise, surprise à la japonaise.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2006)

une petite parodie de pubs Apple utilisant les clichés ( PC = rigide,, Mac = cool)
 et les retournant
en américain

mac contre PC en mode ironique


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> une petite parodie de pubs Apple utilisant les clichés ( PC = rigide,, Mac = cool)
> et les retournant
> en américain
> 
> mac contre PC en mode ironique



J'adore le dernier!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> J'adore le dernier!


c'est effctivement le plus ironique


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Juillet 2006)

La Bande A Fifi - Mac Gyver  :love:

La Bande A Fifi - Eva Longoria


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2006)

Hilarant.    :love:  

Edit: Vanille-Fraise?


----------



## philire (9 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Surprise, surprise à la japonaise.


J'aimerais pas voir ce que donne "incroyable mais vrai"...  :affraid::sick: 


... ce ne sont pas des gens à fleur de peau.


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Vanille-Fraise?


 La gourmandise 




			
				philire a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais pas voir ce que donne "incroyable mais vrai"...  :affraid::sick:
> 
> 
> ... ce ne sont pas des gens à fleur de peau.


La connerie comme art de vivre.


----------



## philire (9 Juillet 2006)

Nous les français, on réfléchit avant de faire les choses   :sleep:    ........euh, ou plutôt en france un seul réfléchit pour tous


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais pas voir ce que donne "incroyable mais vrai"...  :affraid::sick:
> 
> 
> ... ce ne sont pas des gens à fleur de peau.


Embrase ton cosmos ©


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Nous les fran&#231;ais, on r&#233;fl&#233;chit avant de faire les choses   :sleep:    ........euh, ou plut&#244;t en france un seul r&#233;fl&#233;chit pour tous


tu l'as peut etre propos&#233; en mode "ces intellos sont rasoirs" ambigu
Il n'emp&#234;che que  c'est un bon topo bas&#233; sur certaines id&#233;es de Leibniz
Merci


----------



## philire (9 Juillet 2006)

Comme je voulais pas être rasoir, j'ai écrit ce que je pensais en blanc


----------



## NED (10 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Nous les français, on réfléchit avant de faire les choses   :sleep:    ........euh, ou plutôt en france un seul réfléchit pour tous



Super interressant ca !
En plus je peinds, donc d'autant plus instructif.
Mais où va-t-il chercher tout ca?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Une br&#232;ve histoire des USA





			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Edit: Vanille-Fraise?


Sympa.  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> La Bande A Fifi - Mac Gyver  :love:
> 
> La Bande A Fifi - Eva Longoria


Ca et la minute blonde, j'adore. :love: 


St&#233;phane Guilon : Julien Lepers


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> G2LOQ a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Juillet 2006)

J'en ai une sympa 

http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/1686/326a8f5ad4dc04ca9a5cd7e20e29f6.gif =)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2006)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une sympa
> 
> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/1686/326a8f5ad4dc04ca9a5cd7e20e29f6.gif =)



Une qui a valu un coup de boule rouge à Zidane quand même.


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Juillet 2006)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une sympa
> 
> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/1686/326a8f5ad4dc04ca9a5cd7e20e29f6.gif =)


 Non mais quel comédien ce joueur italien. 
A peine tu le touches qu'il tombe (Déjà que les courants dair les font tomber).
Il ne ferait pas long feu au Rugby.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2006)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une sympa
> 
> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/1686/326a8f5ad4dc04ca9a5cd7e20e29f6.gif =)


Pas assez interactif, fils.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez interactif, fils.



Rah c'est unfair ca SM :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez interactif, fils.





> Errore 403





> Non puoi accedere alla pagina o directory desiderata, ecco le possibili ragioni: La directory non contiene un file indice, comunemente *index.html*
> Non sei connesso con un numero IP valido (IP: xx.xxx.xxx.xx, se stai usando un proxy puoi provare a disabilitarlo e riconnetterti.
> Il traffico verso quest'area del sito &#232; bloccato, oppure non hai l'autorizzazione per accedere alla risorsa che hai richiesto​


:mouais: Mouais...


----------



## PommeQ (10 Juillet 2006)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une sympa
> 
> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/1686/326a8f5ad4dc04ca9a5cd7e20e29f6.gif =)



Même pas mal


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Non mais quel comédien ce joueur italien.
> A peine tu le touches qu'il tombe (Déjà que les courants dair les font tomber).
> Il ne ferait pas long feu au Rugby.



Une cuillère de bois pas plus.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2006)

bon
 pour dépanner supermoquette 
 une âme sensible qui voulait votre bien _ comme Manadgeur de temps ludique simple  "pas prise de tête"_ 
( euuh.... p'tete pas le mot juste là)   

un petit effet miroir
_( miroir ô mon miroir , combien temps avant que tu disparaisses?)_

z***e , zeee italian game


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Une cuill&#232;re de bois pas plus.


Mais non, il a encore ses dents, pas besoin de manger de la soupe.  





			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> bon
> pour d&#233;panner supermoquette
> une &#226;me sensible qui voulait votre bien _ comme Manadgeur de temps ludique simple  "pas prise de t&#234;te"_
> ( euuh.... p'tete pas le mot juste l&#224
> ...


Mouahahah!!!   Ca va faire le tour de mon carnet d'adresses!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahah!!!   Ca va faire le tour de mon carnet d'adresses!


Et le mien aussi. 



Plublicité


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et le mien aussi.
> 
> 
> 
> Plublicité








Powered?


----------



## philire (12 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> z***e , zeee italian game


On aurait pu s'en douter...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> On aurait pu s'en douter...


ca je vois très bien d'où ca vient


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2006)

Ils jouaient du piano debout (c'est peut-&#234;tre un d&#233;tail pour vous mais pour moi &#231;a veut dire beaucoup) 

:love:   

C'est quoi une vache ?


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ils jouaient du piano debout (c'est peut-être un détail pour vous mais pour moi ça veut dire beaucoup)
> 
> :love:



Ils sont bon ces deux là! 




> C'est quoi une vache ?





>



Si tu as l'haricotier.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont bon ces deux là!



Ils sont très en forme surtout (sinon, c'est pas possible).


----------



## dada didouda (12 Juillet 2006)

L'article fait r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; la manifestation qui avait eu lieu &#224; Bruxelles il y a quelques mois pour protester contre la mort d'un &#233;tudiant tu&#233; pour un lecteur MP3.
C'est tout de m&#234;me sign&#233; AFP. Mais il faudrait pouvoir en v&#233;rifier l'origine....


----------



## dada didouda (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est une réunion de jumeaux, c'est tout.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est une réunion de jumeaux, c'est tout.



il faut trouver charlie.

et il faut trouver charlie2.

et encore trouver charlie3.

mais aussi trouver charlie4.

....  :hosto:


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Juillet 2006)

Photoshop a encore de l'avenir dans le journalisme. :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juillet 2006)

L'interview : Nicoletta


----------



## ange_63 (13 Juillet 2006)

Zidane il a frapp&#233; en clip vid&#233;o et en chanson 

:rateau:


----------



## joubichou (13 Juillet 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/640x480/311409


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Zidane il a frappé en clip vidéo et en chanson
> 
> :rateau:



Ils ont de l'humour ces belges


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

.


----------



## ange_63 (14 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> .



Elle est connue celle là!  Encore une Bushissime MDR!!! 
Georges W. et ses amuse-Bush  :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> (photo).



Politique à courte vue?  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> L'interview : Nicoletta



Elle se marre bien.  :love:



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Zidane il a frappé en clip vidéo et en chanson
> 
> :rateau:



La parodie de la chanson de Cauet. Great! 



			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/640x480/311409



Elle est génial cette pub!


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Juillet 2006)

Vive les sports dhiverÀ la japonaise !


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juillet 2006)

Tenue correcte exig&#233;e.  

Edit: Bouh!


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2006)

Très curieux

avclub a fait un truc osé mais qui colle

Mélanger "8 1/2 " de Fellini et Eminem

Et ca donne  "8 1/2 mile"

là en wmv
http://www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=2000

et là chez youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wec3GCdV7yY


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> _message supprim&#233; plus haut _


j'arrive sur une page de yahoo mail ....  _c'est corrig&#233;

by Nephou_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2006)

gravitation


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> gravitation



Même avec l'aide de JP Faoucault c'est dur


----------



## Ludo67 (14 Juillet 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWUXOT2lvAg

Je sait pas si vous l'avez deja vu, mais il est trop fort ce truc.... A VOIR!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> gravitation



Et ça se fait sélectionner ça. P... les boules.


----------



## philire (15 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et ça se fait sélectionner ça. P... les boules.


Qui ça, le public ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça, le public ??



Ah oui, tiens. Le public aussi.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tenue correcte exigée.
> 
> Edit: Bouh!


J'adore le blagues jap! :love:





			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Très curieux
> 
> avclub a fait un truc osé mais qui colle
> 
> ...


Pas mal. Je ne suis pas vraiment pas très rap, mais ça colle plutôt bien.



			
				gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> gravitation


56% :afraid:  Ils devraient avoir honte dêtre aussi inculte.  :mouais:



			
				Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWUXOT2lvAg
> 
> Je sait pas si vous l'avez deja vu, mais il est trop fort ce truc.... A VOIR!!!!!


:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2006)

Le grand bazar du n'importe quoi :love: 

Je vous recommande en particulier GRAND NETTOYAGE et CA SE PASSE N&#8217;IMPORTE COMMENT CHEZ MC DONALD&#8217;S (d&#233;sol&#233;, on ne peut pas mettre de lien direct).


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le grand bazar du n'importe quoi :love:



Pour sur.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> gravitation



Ca confirme bien ma théorie...la terre est plate!  



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le grand bazar du n'importe quoi :love:
> 
> Je vous recommande en particulier GRAND NETTOYAGE et CA SE PASSE NIMPORTE COMMENT CHEZ MC DONALDS (désolé, on ne peut pas mettre de lien direct).



Imaginatif.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Juillet 2006)

Chaperon rouge.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Chaperon rouge.



Très belle animation.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Très belle animation.


Idem.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Juillet 2006)

J'ai déjà entendu ça quelque part.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà entendu ça quelque part.


Moi aussi. Mais où, je ne me souviens plus.       



Plus fort que gravitation : le maillon faible. Et là, c'est un festival.    
Quelques exemples :

Exemple 1
Exemple 2
Exemple 3


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2006)

Oh ! Shocking !


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi. Mais où, je ne me souviens plus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je pense quand même que Gravitation est encore plus fort. 56% quand même. :mouais:



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! Shocking !



Elle est revenue en France après ça?


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi. Mais où, je ne me souviens plus.



Toi aussi?   



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Plus fort que gravitation : le maillon faible. Et là, c'est un festival.
> Quelques exemples :
> 
> Exemple 1
> ...


_Dans les contes de Perrault, quel géant mange les enfants? Le Géant Vert._ Celle-làc'est fort.  :rateau:  :love:    



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! Shocking !


ParisGainsbourgl'amour.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi?


Oui, oui.  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Je pense quand m&#234;me que Gravitation est encore plus fort. 56% quand m&#234;me. :mouais:



Je parlais de la connerie au niveau des r&#233;ponses. A ce niveau l&#224;, les candidats du Maillon faible sont imabattables.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Elle est revenue en France après ça?


Conséquences terribles de cette rencontre:
elle a  plongé  dans la drogue, irrécupérablement même que. 
( je sors)


----------



## Souvaroff (17 Juillet 2006)

Il y a une Video que j'ai beaucoup aimé, il y a bien longtemps deja je crois qu'elle doit etre bien connue maintenant Mais c'est toujours aussi Poilant


Tirée de ce site


----------



## ange_63 (17 Juillet 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une Video que j'ai beaucoup aimé, il y a bien longtemps deja je crois qu'elle doit etre bien connue maintenant Mais c'est toujours aussi Poilant
> 
> 
> Tirée de ce site



  HooOoo mais c'est dingue ça!!!  
Comme quoi il vaut mieux éviter le Drive :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une Video que j'ai beaucoup aimé, il y a bien longtemps deja je crois qu'elle doit etre bien connue maintenant Mais c'est toujours aussi Poilant
> 
> 
> Tirée de ce site


Déjà bû..  
Mais on est bien d'accord : c'est poilant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2006)

Le champion


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le champion



Fatal1ty, prends garde la relève nest pas loin...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2006)

Papaaaaaaaalaalaa


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2006)

L'appel &#224; un ami lointain 

La version qu&#233;b&#233;coise


----------



## John_Doe (19 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Papaaaaaaaalaalaa



Déjà bu.  
C&#8217;est quand même incroyable tant d&#8217;ignorance&#8230;:mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> L'appel à un ami lointain
> 
> La version québécoise



Il est bon ce Gad Elmaleh!


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> La version québécoise



Que des questions intelligentes...TF1 devrait prendre exemple dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

The Big Lebowski (F*cking Short Version)

zeBig


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> The Big Lebowski (F*cking Short Version)



Un de mes films cultes :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> The Big Lebowski (F*cking Short Version)
> 
> zeBig



Je ne dirai qu'un mot : f*** !


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Juillet 2006)

*Sacha Sacket performs "With or Without You" :love:
*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> *Sacha Sacket performs "With or Without You" :love:
> *



A quand l'iPod Sacha Sacket ?


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> A quand l'iPod Sacha Sacket ?



[FONT=&quot]Vu comme il est connu, c'est pas demain la veille...[/FONT]


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Juillet 2006)

Canard WC


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Canard WC



Tortionnaire!


----------



## philire (21 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> *Sacha Sacket performs "With or Without You" :love:
> *


Il jouait du piano assis, mais tranquille...  



Pour SM, qui aime jean-pierre foucault, apple, et la vivacité de l'esprit typiquement française.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Pour SM, qui aime jean-pierre foucault, apple, et la vivacit&#233; de l'esprit typiquement fran&#231;aise.


La derni&#232;re phrase est...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2006)

incroyable mais vrai !

Stallone a os&#233; !
Noel 2006 aux USA sort .... ROCKY 6 !!
(de et  avec mister BEUAAAH, TRENTE ANS apr&#232;s Rocky 1 !!)

Le trailer
Rocky Balboa alias Rocky 6

et la fiche imdb
fiche imdb Rocky  Balboa


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tortionnaire!



Ouais ! Mais que fait Brigitte Bardot ?


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! Mais que fait Brigitte Bardot ?












			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> incroyable mais vrai !
> 
> Stallone a osé !
> Noel 2006 aux USA sort .... ROCKY 6 !!
> ...



 Il a la forme le bougre !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

>



Oh non !   :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## philire (22 Juillet 2006)

Quand bien m&#234;me il lui couperait la t&#234;te, &#231;a serait pas forc&#233;ment trop grave !


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Juillet 2006)

Mais que faisait le chevalier Arthur pendant toutes ces année sans Ghosts'N Goblins ?

  Réponse dans le pub pour Ultimate Ghosts'N Goblins sur PSP. :love:


----------



## philire (22 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mais que faisait le chevalier Arthur pendant toutes ces année sans Ghosts'N Goblins ?


Il ne valait pas tripette.


Le plus dur, parfois, c'est de choisir un extrait.


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Quand bien m&#234;me il lui couperait la t&#234;te, &#231;a serait pas forc&#233;ment trop grave !









			
				philire a dit:
			
		

> Le plus dur, parfois, c'est de choisir un extrait.


 Moi qui me demandais ce qu'il faisait maintenant. Il bosse au Canada.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

>


Tortionnaire!   (bis)



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Oh non !   :afraid: :afraid:


Oui hein.     



			
				philire a dit:
			
		

> Quand bien même il lui couperait la tête, ça serait pas forcément trop grave !


Tranchant.   



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mais que faisait le chevalier Arthur pendant toutes ces année sans Ghosts'N Goblins ?
> 
> Réponse dans le pub pour Ultimate Ghosts'N Goblins sur PSP. :love:


Quelle déchéance.


----------



## philire (22 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> incroyable mais vrai !


On va finir par le croire, que c'est un surhomme !  

1976    

1986  :hein: 

1996  :sleep::sleep::sleep: 

2006  :mouais: 

2016   

2026  :affraid::affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Quand bien m&#234;me il lui couperait la t&#234;te, &#231;a serait pas forc&#233;ment trop grave !


Il para&#238;t qu'ils avaient essay&#233; d'en faire autant avec Marie-Antoinette mais &#231;a a rat&#233;.     



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mais que faisait le chevalier Arthur pendant toutes ces ann&#233;e sans Ghosts'N Goblins ?
> 
> R&#233;ponse dans le pub pour Ultimate Ghosts'N Goblins sur PSP. :love:


Arigato  




La fin des haricots (un petit film fait maison). 
L'aveu (un autre petit film fait maison).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Est-ce normal que je n'arrive pas à ouvrir pratiquement toutes les vidéos qui sont dans cette discussion ? Ca m'ouvre une nouvelle page internet et ça rame dans le vide pendant 5 minutes et ça m'affiche ensuite un message d'erreur comme quoi firefox n'a pas pu ouvrir cette page.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2006)

Macraph a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce normal que je n'arrive pas &#224; ouvrir pratiquement toutes les vid&#233;os qui sont dans cette discussion ? Ca m'ouvre une nouvelle page internet et &#231;a rame dans le vide pendant 5 minutes et &#231;a m'affiche ensuite un message d'erreur comme quoi firefox n'a pas pu ouvrir cette page.


oui parfaitement normal!
On met ces liens juste pour rien.
 

-- 
bon , maintenant la r&#233;ponse serieuse
Franchement ... &#224; ton avis? hmmm?   

Tests classiques
verifier ton firefox 
essayer sur un autre navigateur
verifier ta connexion
( et eventuellement tester sur des vid&#233;os dont les liens ne viennent pas d'ici)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> oui parfaitement normal!
> On met ces liens juste pour rien.
> 
> 
> ...


 Oui c'est vrai que la question &#233;tait mal pos&#233;e parce que c'&#233;tait pas normal du tout mais c'&#233;tait une fa&#231;on pour expliquer mon probl&#232;me, enfin...
Sinon l&#224; &#231;a remarche , j'avais un probl&#232;me de r&#233;seau avec mon fournisseur internet mais je n'arrive quand m&#234;me pas &#224; aller aux liens de richarddeux (je ne sais pas si c'est pareil pour toi ?) sur la premi&#232;re page , sinon les autres c'est bon (enfin j'ai pas fait toutes les pages )
Merci pascalformac


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juillet 2006)

Macraph a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai que la question &#233;tait mal pos&#233;e parce que c'&#233;tait pas normal du tout mais c'&#233;tait une fa&#231;on pour expliquer mon probl&#232;me, enfin...
> Sinon l&#224; &#231;a remarche , j'avais un probl&#232;me de r&#233;seau avec mon fournisseur internet mais je n'arrive quand m&#234;me pas &#224; aller aux liens de richarddeux (je ne sais pas si c'est pareil pour toi ?) sur la premi&#232;re page , sinon les autres c'est bon (enfin j'ai pas fait toutes les pages )
> Merci pascalformac


Tu parles de se message? Visiblement le serveur ou ils &#233;taient h&#233;berg&#233;es n'est plus accessible.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2006)

Macraph a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai que la question était mal posée parce que c'était pas normal du tout mais c'était une façon pour expliquer mon problème, enfin...
> Sinon là ça remarche , j'avais un problème de réseau avec mon fournisseur internet mais je n'arrive quand même pas à aller aux liens de richarddeux (je ne sais pas si c'est pareil pour toi ?) sur la première page , sinon les autres c'est bon (enfin j'ai pas fait toutes les pages )
> Merci pascalformac



De rien , ca arrive ( souci  connexion ou navigateur ou lien HS ; surtout des anciens)

en passant je ne vais pas faire TOUS les messages du profil  de richardeux ( car c'est ca que tu as donné) pour retrouver quelques  liens vidéos 
alala 

Par contre les liens richardeux  retrouvés par Mobyduck (3 liens  chez ".die-innerstetaler.de ")  sont HS chez moi,  c'est indiqué immédiatement  par Shiira

ce qu'on appelle un lien mort

le film femme au volant tu le retrouves sur le web 
c'est un grand classique  espagnol , indice....pub d'antenna 1


----------



## philire (24 Juillet 2006)

deux blagues


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de se message? Visiblement le serveur ou ils étaient hébergées n'est plus accessible.


Oui le message là


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> De rien , ca arrive ( souci  connexion ou navigateur ou lien HS ; surtout des anciens)
> 
> en passant je ne vais pas faire TOUS les messages du profil  de richardeux ( car c'est ca que tu as donn&#233 pour retrouver quelques  liens vid&#233;os alala


Non c'&#233;tait juste les trois liens qu'il a donn&#233; dans son premier message.



			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Par contre les liens richardeux  retrouv&#233;s par Mobyduck (3 liens  chez ".die-innerstetaler.de ")  sont HS chez moi,  c'est indiqu&#233; imm&#233;diatement  par Shiira


 Ils sont HS aussi chez moi mais l&#224; c'&#233;tait pour m'assurer que ce n'&#233;tait pas un disfonctionnement de chez moi.

Merci pascalformac


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2006)

Bon. Maintenant que Macraph a résolu son problème, revenons à nos moutons.


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> deux blagues


 J&#8217;ai une voisine qui lui ressemble vachement physiquement. :mouais: 





			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Maintenant que Macraph a r&#233;solu son probl&#232;me, revenons &#224; nos moutons.


Un cousin de Vil coyote?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Maintenant que Macraph a r&#233;solu son probl&#232;me, revenons &#224; nos moutons.


----------



## richard-deux (25 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> en passant je ne vais pas faire TOUS les messages du profil  de richardeux ( car c'est ca que tu as donné) pour retrouver quelques  liens vidéos
> alala



Quoi, tu ne veux pas lire tous mes message ??  

Même moi je ne le ferais pas pas.  

Bref, les liens ne fonctionnent plus: voilà ma réponse du 21/05/2005 

*Striptease*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2006)

On a retrouv&#233; Mulder et Scully.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Juillet 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> *Striptease*



J'aime les chats... 



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> On a retrouvé Mulder et Scully.



OMG...:mouais:


----------



## richard-deux (26 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> On a retrouvé Mulder et Scully.



Je me souviens de cet épisode. :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2006)

A la fois mignon et vachard
fausse pub en anglais

blonde meets Apple


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> A la fois mignon et vachard
> fausse pub en anglais
> 
> blonde meets Apple



C'est sûr : c'est une vraie blonde.


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr : c'est une vraie blonde.



 Non, elle a les racines noires.  (Et  il ny a sûrement pas que les racines)


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Juillet 2006)

Bon, comme un gros blaireau jai pas pu mettre la main sur le topic dédier au cinoche donc je post ici. :rose: (SVP pas taper.  )
   Alors voilà, quelques news sur le superbe film de *Ridley Scott* Blade Runner et sa future version "Final Cut" sont dispo. :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, comme un gros blaireau j&#8217;ai pas pu mettre la main sur le topic d&#233;dier au cinoche donc je post ici. :rose: (SVP pas taper.  )
> Alors voil&#224;, quelques news sur le superbe film de *Ridley Scott* Blade Runner et sa future version "Final Cut" sont dispo. :love:



La bande-annonce donne envie. 




Sortez couverts


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

Le rappeur du 92 et la reprise


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La bande-annonce donne envie.


 Pacino. 




> Sortez couverts





>


Il lui faut un fille (ou un mec). :mouais:



			
				gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Le rappeur du 92 et la reprise


Une future"star" pour M6...


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La bande-annonce donne envie.


Sur!  



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Sortez couverts


Il manque d'oxygène?  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> Une future"star" pour M6...


TF1.


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2006)

BON, Alors vous avez tous bien vus Gad Elmaleh dans "qui veut gagner de l'argent en masse"....ok vous voyez bien sa tronche de cake 
(plutôt de pankake  ) avec sa perruque brune.

Et bien il se trouve que sur cette vidéo de la SUBLISSIME prestation de Gnarls Barkley j'ai bien cru l'appercevoir apprecier pleinement le CRAZY en remuant la tête frénetiquement !!!!
 

Ouiap de la 50ème à la 52ème seconde du clip regardez bien, et profitez pour delecter cette perfo tripopienne*ENORRRRME !!!!*
​


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Juillet 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> BON, Alors vous avez tous bien vus Gad Elmaleh dans "qui veut gagner de l'argent en masse"....ok vous voyez bien sa tronche de cake
> (plutôt de pankake  ) avec sa perruque brune.
> 
> Et bien il se trouve que sur cette vidéo de la SUBLISSIME prestation de Gnarls Barkley j'ai bien cru l'appercevoir apprecier pleinement le CRAZY en remuant la tête frénetiquement !!!!
> ...



 Il aime la musique! Hallucinant!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Il manque d'oxyg&#232;ne?



Moi, je dirai plut&#244;t qu'il est gonfl&#233;.  



			
				gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Le rappeur du 92 et la reprise



Oh ! Ziva la zicmu ! Yo men !     



			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> BON, Alors vous avez tous bien vus Gad Elmaleh dans "qui veut gagner de l'argent en masse"....ok vous voyez bien sa tronche de cake
> (plut&#244;t de pankake  ) avec sa perruque brune.
> 
> Et bien il se trouve que sur cette vid&#233;o de la SUBLISSIME prestation de Gnarls Barkley j'ai bien cru l'appercevoir apprecier pleinement le CRAZY en remuant la t&#234;te fr&#233;netiquement !!!!
> ...



Tabernacle !


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je dirai plutôt qu'il est gonflé.


De l'aérophagie?     



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tabernacle !


Idem.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> De l'aérophagie?


Possible.  



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Idem.


Sans commentaire      



Crazy brothers :mouais:


----------



## pasc (29 Juillet 2006)

le mieux, c'est la désinvolture avec laquelle c'est fait. Mais cela dit, y'en a qui ont vraiment rien à faire.


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Crazy brothers :mouais:



 Les jeunes geeks daujourdhui 





			
				pasc a dit:
			
		

> le mieux, c'est la désinvolture avec laquelle c'est fait. Mais cela dit, y'en a qui ont vraiment rien à faire.






Les doigts dans le nez !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Crazy brothers :mouais:



Marrant ce couple : un super sérieux et l'autre complétement déjanté


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Juillet 2006)

Elles sont vertes, elles sont quatre, vivent dans les égouts, sont super potes avec un rat, maîtrisent les arts martiaux, mangent des pizzas, ce sont les...
 
Espérons que ce sera plus proche de la bd que du da...  



Tiens d'ailleurs à propos d'arts martiaux, un reportage assez impressionant. Bon d'accord, rien de drôle dans ce film.


Bon allez, on parlait pizza aussi... or qui dit pizza, dit bière non?


Et puis un film avec des chats dedans, spéciale dédicace pour Toumaï si elle suit encore ce fil.


Tiens pour revenir dans le thème du fil (si si y en a un) et en clin d'il à Hobbes Ze Tiger, un autre chtit film.


Bon allez une dernière sur la bière.


A.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juillet 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> (Tout le reste est très bien aussi)
> 
> Bon allez une dernière sur la bière.
> 
> ...



J'adore ce truc, ça me rappel Bip-Bip et le Coyote.     :love:   

I'll be back.


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Juillet 2006)

Quelle combo Adrienhb! 



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> I'll be back.



 Il encaisse bien Judas !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

Juste &#233;tonnant  et un peu de d'arbitrage


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Juste &#233;tonnant  (...)


Marrant le robot.  



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (...) et un peu de d'arbitrage


Le Lac des cygnes ou Casse-Noisette?


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Juillet 2006)

*Joey Trying To Talk French :love:
*


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juillet 2006)

démo  de presse dans les locaux de microsoft, de la reconnaissance vocale Vista

ben... faudra encore bosser ...
reconnaissance vocale vista;  eeeuh , non. c'est la non reconnaissance vocale vista


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2006)

pasc a dit:
			
		

> le mieux, c'est la d&#233;sinvolture avec laquelle c'est fait. Mais cela dit, y'en a qui ont vraiment rien &#224; faire.


Le nombre de prises qu'ils ont d&#251; faire : dingue.  



			
				AdrienhbT a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez une derni&#232;re sur la bi&#232;re.


On ne se m&#233;fie jamais assez des chutes d'hippopotame, surtout dans les cuisines.      



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce truc, &#231;a me rappel Bip-Bip et le Coyote.     :love:
> 
> I'll be back.


J&#233;sus Marie Joseph !      



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Le Lac des cygnes ou Casse-Noisette?


Va savoir.     



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> *Joey Trying To Talk French :love:
> *


C'est pas gagn&#233;.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2006)

Télé assistance :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> d&#233;mo  de presse dans les locaux de microsoft, de la reconnaissance vocale Vista
> 
> ben... faudra encore bosser ...
> reconnaissance vocale vista;  eeeuh , non. c'est la non reconnaissance vocale vista


J'aime mieux celle-l&#224;. 



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> T&#233;l&#233; assistance :love:


 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Le Lac des cygnes ou Casse-Noisette?



Difficile &#224; direct  En tout cas il marche bien &#224; reculons 


Film d'animation


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Film d'animation


 
Bon, encore des oiseaux et One man band. :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Télé assistance :love:


:love:  



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Film d'animation
> 
> ...


C'est Vol au-dessus d'un nid de coucou.    



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> (...) et One man band. :love:


La concurrence est rude.


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> I'll be back.



Toujours sympa!  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Quelle combo Adrienhb!



Merci... au fait... vous aviez vu qu'il y avait un lien dans les points de suspension?




			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> J'aime mieux celle-l&#224;.



Raaah qu'il &#233;tait bon ce film quand il a &#233;t&#233; diffus&#233; la premi&#232;re fois!!! Un petit moment de bonheur! 

Et pour revenir &#224; ce que disait Mobyduck... un Tom et Jerry &#231;a irait aussi?


Moby, G2, merci pour le coup d'boule... je ne peux le rendre pour l'instant... d&#233;sol&#233;. 

A.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Août 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Toujours sympa!



Pas vu.  :rateau:



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Merci... au fait... vous aviez vu qu'il y avait un lien dans les points de suspension?



...Euh, des tortues ninja mutantesc'est bon en soupe?    



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et pour revenir à ce que disait Mobyduck... un Tom et Jerry ça irait aussi?



  



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Moby, G2, merci pour le coup d'boule... je ne peux le rendre pour l'instant... désolé.
> 
> A.



Tu les as mérité.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Août 2006)

Les joies dmsn :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, encore des oiseaux


Super ! Y'a plus qu'&#224; les faire cuire.  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> One man band. :love:


Remy Bricka   

PS :  (je ne peux pas te filer de points disco pour l'instant)



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tom et Jerry


Toute ma jeunesse. Merci. :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, encore des oiseaux


Super ! Y'a plus qu'&#224; les faire cuire.  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> One man band. :love:


R&#233;my Bricka   

PS :  (je ne peux pas te filer de points disco pour l'instant)



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tom et Jerry


Toute ma jeunesse. Merci. :love:  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Les joies d&#8217;msn&#8230; :mouais:


Les joies d'Internet


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Rémy Bricka   Les joies d'Internet


 Je ne connaissais pas Rémy Bricka 



Pour Groland...

"Vous devriez donner etc... à iDuck."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connaissais pas R&#233;my Bricka


Et encore, je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de vid&#233;o. Si quelqu'un en trouve une, ce serait sympa de la mettre sur ce fil. Merci. 

Pour les points disco, merci quand m&#234;me.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Août 2006)

Bon, pour ce qui pensent quil on une bonne diction et une connaissance de la géographie à lavenant.


----------



## Craquounette (1 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour ce qui pensent quil on une bonne diction et une connaissance de la géographie à lavenant.



 :love: 

C'est digne de "Les chaussettes de l'archiduchesse sont-elles sèches?"  

vbulletin boude et reboude donc :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, je n'ai pas trouvé de vidéo. Si quelqu'un en trouve une, ce serait sympa de la mettre sur ce fil. Merci.
> )


il est apparu en 2005 dans une pub virale  liée à ... Apple !

un viral de chez Alfa romeo + Apple  ( pour l' "Alfa 147 techno " équipée d'ipod et bluetooth)
J'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus  
( le site du viral a eu une vie courte )


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour ce qui pensent quil on une bonne diction et une connaissance de la géographie à lavenant.



Il a la langue bien pendue.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Août 2006)

Un peu de Slam. :love:


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de Slam. :love:



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa que c'est beau...:love: 

Mais ça laisse songeur! :rose:


----------



## philire (1 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Les joies dmsn :mouais:


 
Sûrement avez-vous déjà vu cette histoire de string ...?





			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Super ! Y'a plus qu'à les faire cuire.


Oui mais s'ils s'évadent : histoire de rire...





			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Il a la langue pendue


Et le nez ?... une histoire à dormir debout.





			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est digne de "Les chaussettes de l'archiduchesse sont-elles sèches?"


Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire ?...


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Août 2006)

Non, mais quelle histoire.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Août 2006)

Oui, une histoire au long cours.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour ce qui pensent quil on une bonne diction et une connaissance de la géographie à lavenant.


Ils ont oublié le Groland !      



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de Slam. :love:


:love:  idem (Mobyduck  )



			
				philire a dit:
			
		

> Sûrement avez-vous déjà vu cette histoire de string ...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelles histoires !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2006)

Le petit bonhomme en mousse


----------



## philire (2 Août 2006)

Allez, pas d'histoires entre nous, si j'aime la guitare qui accompagne la petite poupée, je la préfère quand elle accompagnait le grand... _*pepe*_ !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Allez, pas d'histoires entre nous, si j'aime la guitare qui accompagne la petite poupée, je la préfère quand elle accompagnait le grand... _*pepe*_ !!



Traduction partielle et très approximative :

Aïe, aïe, aîe, j'ai mal au c**
P**** ce que j'ai mal au c**
Y'aurait-il un médecin dans la salle ?
....

       


Plus sérieusement, c'est bien aussi.


----------



## maxime.g (2 Août 2006)

Je poste ma modeste contribution...

Qui veut gagner le million !!!


----------



## philire (2 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Aïe, aïe, aîe, j'ai mal au c**
> P**** ce que j'ai mal au c**
> Y'aurait-il un médecin dans la salle ?
> ....


Wahou...! j'avais pas compris les paroles ! en fait, il est nul ce pepe...


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le petit bonhomme en mousse


C'est ce qui s'appelle se faire mousser.    



			
				philire a dit:
			
		

> Allez, pas d'histoires entre nous, si j'aime la guitare qui accompagne la petite poupée, je la préfère quand elle accompagnait le grand... _*pepe*_ !!


Vous pouvez répéter la question?    :rateau:   



			
				maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Je poste ma modeste contribution...
> 
> Qui veut gagner le million !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Août 2006)

Un générique de fin original.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Pas mal pour des américains.


----------



## philire (2 Août 2006)

C'est vrai que d'habitude elles sont plus grosses...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Août 2006)

Pour les cinéphiles

Zero de conduite , le grand classique de Jean Vigo ( 1933)
est sur google vidéo
 Il y a un premier générique qui n'a rien à voir ( avec  un tube disco d'Amanda Lear !  )

puis le moyen métrage commence
zéro de conduite de Jean Vigo


----------



## samoussa (2 Août 2006)

qui vous dit qu'elle voulait pas ... :mouais:
(joke)


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> qui vous dit qu'elle voulait pas ... :mouais:
> (joke)


tu verras quand tu seras papa...

hum, hem, bon... on passe


----------



## samoussa (2 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> tu verras quand tu seras papa...
> 
> hum, hem, bon... on passe


je le suis déja 
d'où mon humour douteux :mouais:


----------



## PommeQ (2 Août 2006)

Une petite avant que vous fassiez les malins devant vos amis ... sur votre style de plongeon


----------



## PommeQ (2 Août 2006)

Rappelez vous vos jeux dans le bac &#224; sable ... les systemes ont &#233;volu&#233;

:modo: :affraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (3 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> je le suis déja
> d'où mon humour douteux :mouais:


ah ben c'est du propre tout ca ..  

 :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Je poste ma modeste contribution...
> 
> Qui veut gagner le million !!!



Excellent !!!!  

Tiens. Puisqu'on parle de ce jeu, dans l'émission d'hier soir il y avait une candidate - une qui n'est pas prête d'arriver au million   et qui d'ailleurs revient ce soir :afraid: - particulièrement gratinée. Une des questions posées était "quel animal passe ses nuits à dormir ?". Et les réponses proposées étaient : le hibou, le gorille, la chauve-souris, la chouette. Ne sachant pas, notre amie prend le joker 50/50. Il ne lui reste plus que le gorille et la chauve-souris. Elle hésite encore  :mouais:    et finit par valider la réponse "le gorille", qui était évidemment la bonne. Et là, JP Foucault s'adresse à son amie dans le public, qui l'avait accompagné et lui demande ce qu'elle aurait répondu. La fille répond : "Moi aussi, j'hésite". :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 
Suite des aventures de nos 2 blondes (oui, ce sont des blondes !) ce soir à 18h55. Ne ratez pas le début de l'émission, ça risque d'être très court.


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2006)

Excellente pub en tout cas. tr&#232;s bien mont&#233; et les acteurs sont tr&#232;s bon aussi.

Merci d'avoir fait passer le lien.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Août 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal pour des américains.



Les apparences sont souvent trompeuses.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Une petite avant que vous fassiez les malins devant vos amis ... sur votre style de plongeon


Plus dur sera la chute.     



			
				PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Rappelez vous vos jeux dans le bac à sable ... les systemes ont évolué
> 
> :modo: :affraid:


C'est pas l'intelligence qui les étouffes...  :mouais:



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> ()
> Suite des aventures de nos 2 blondes (oui, ce sont des blondes !) ce soir à 18h55. Ne ratez pas le début de l'émission, ça risque d'être très court.


C'est méchant ça.


----------



## Pierrou (3 Août 2006)

Mouarf.... elle est trop terrible !  :love:

Ca lui apprendra &#224; donner de l'argent &#224; sa fille pour qu'elle sombre dans la d&#233;bauche, le stupre et la fornication !!!!   :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (3 Août 2006)

Je n'ai pas lu tout le fil, donc désolé si celle-ci s'y trouve déjà mais il me semble que Michaël devrait exciter la commisération publique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> C'est méchant ça.



Oui. Tu sais pourquoi.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas lu tout le fil, donc d&#233;sol&#233; si celle-ci s'y trouve d&#233;j&#224; mais il me semble que Micha&#235;l devrait exciter la commis&#233;ration publique.



On comprends mieux l&#8217;&#233;volution du personnage et sont aboutissement logique&#8230;Ou pas.  



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Tu sais pourquoi.



 Si t&#8217;as celle du flipper&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Si tas celle du flipper


Il suffit de demander.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de demander.



 Elle est géniale! :love:


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2006)

Bon r&#233;cuperez tous les cartons que vous pouvez trouver : a 1500 posts, on d&#233;m&#233;nage vers un nouveau fil ! 

Que l'un (ou l'une) de vous me passe un MP si je rate le chiffre rond !


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon récuperez tous les cartons que vous pouvez trouver : a 1500 posts, on déménage vers un nouveau fil !
> 
> Que l'un (ou l'une) de vous me passe un MP si je rate le chiffre rond !



Bien chef! 

Un peu de bonheur... :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas lu tout le fil, donc désolé si celle-ci s'y trouve déjà mais il me semble que Michaël devrait exciter la commisération publique.


La loi des séries.     



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Tu sais pourquoi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bien chef!


Idem.  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de bonheur... :love:


Il t'en faut peu.


----------



## Nobody (3 Août 2006)

Allez, un petit lien pour bien comprendre que le téléchargement, ça fait perdre beaucoup d'argent à certains. Si si. C'est dans la vidéo.


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un petit lien pour bien comprendre que le téléchargement, ça fait perdre beaucoup d'argent à certains. Si si. C'est dans la vidéo.





Oh mon dieu !!!!!!  
Ils ont ruiné Britney !!!!! :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un petit lien pour bien comprendre que le téléchargement, ça fait perdre beaucoup d'argent à certains. Si si. C'est dans la vidéo.



C'est dur la vie d'artiste (salauds de pauvres ! ).


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oh mon dieu !!!!!!
> Ils ont ruiné Britney !!!!! :affraid:



En même temps est-ce vraiment grave? Je pose la question.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2006)

DJ Doggy  

[URL="http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/speedy%20gonzales/video/x790j_tortilla-flaps"]Arriba, arriba, arriba ![/URL] :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> DJ Doggy


Nice Doggy! 



> Arriba, arriba, arriba ! :love:


 En VO! :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> DJ Doggy


Il a du chien.    



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Arriba, arriba, arriba ! :love:


Le corbeau a la vie dure.


----------



## mattdaft (4 Août 2006)

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=-2992183880068262304&sourceid=zeitgeist

 

(c totalement bidonné pour ceux qui serait trop jeunes ...)


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Août 2006)

Mieux que Pierre Bellemare!


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Août 2006)

Press the red button! :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Août 2006)

C'est pas drôle.


----------



## philire (4 Août 2006)

Si, très agréable et facile à finir ce jeu !!  

... même si on peut préférer çui-là...


----------



## Craquounette (4 Août 2006)

Je ne sais pas si &#231;a a vraiment sa place ici... Mais &#231;a correspond aux crit&#232;res : images anim&#233;es sympas 

Jeudi 3 ao&#251;t 2006 sur le lac L&#233;man


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Si, très agréable et facile à finir ce jeu !!
> 
> ... même si on peut préférer çui-là...



Y un fil sur ça dans les forums de MacG. C'est super comme jeu! 



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ça a vraiment sa place ici... Mais ça correspond aux critères : images animées sympas
> 
> Jeudi 3 août 2006 sur le lac Léman



J'aimerais voir ça de mes propres yeux!


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Si, très agréable et facile à finir ce jeu !!
> 
> ... même si on peut préférer çui-là...



Un arrache tiffe ce jeu.   

Enfin, quand on aime on ne compte pas.  :rateau:     



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> J'aimerais voir ça de mes propres yeux!


Idem.


----------



## PommeQ (4 Août 2006)

Allez en dedicace au fil "fan de 2 roues"


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Août 2006)

Le genre de vidéo qui fait passer l'envie de chevaucher une bécane.


----------



## PommeQ (4 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Le genre de vidéo qui fait passer l'envie de chevaucher une bécane.



Bah ... je vais enjamber la mienne demain ...   ... mais je suis moins casse-cou :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Press the red button! :mouais:


   



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Jeudi 3 août 2006 sur le lac Léman


Comme le dit le type dans la vidéo : Waoh !  



			
				PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Allez en dedicace au fil "fan de 2 roues"


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2006)

La vie est mal faite, enfin... 

Sm badfingers


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La vie est mal faite, enfin...


Pixar...:love:



> Sm badfingers


 Il na pas de problème darticulation lui !


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Août 2006)

La meilleur interprétation With or without you issu de Rattle and Hum avec quelques nouvelles paroles sur la fin. :love:
Achetez le DVD!


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La vie est mal faite, enfin...


Il a vraiment pas de bol.  :love:   



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sm badfingers


Y'a comme un air de famille en effet.


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Août 2006)

Vous avez vu la video intitulée "Microsoft: Windows Vista Il Nuovo Sistema Operativo" ?


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Août 2006)

Gare aux envies pressantes !


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu la video intitulée "Microsoft: Windows Vista Il Nuovo Sistema Operativo" ?


Oui, déjà bu.  (Et puis vista c'est plus beau que ça!  )



			
				PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Gare aux envies pressantes !


Déjà bu aussi, mais toujours aussi bon! :love:
 (Ca fait beaucoup de bien quand on a la taupe au guichet.  )


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Août 2006)

Tu bois trop.


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tu bois trop.



 Qui te dit que ça se boit


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

Le squatt

Une vie de chat

Pizza 12

Hyperstars

Hospice Story

Si c'est déjà but c'est à reboire


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tu les as mérité.


Merciiiiiii!!!!!  :love: :rose: 



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour ce qui pensent quil on une bonne diction et une connaissance de la géographie à lavenant.



Les Animaniacs! En voilà une série qu'elle était bien!!!!! :love:  :love: 
Merciiiiii!!!!!    

Bon sinon, je ne sais pas si vous aviez vu, mais il y a pas malins et des pas malines sur Terre...    

A.

ps:
Et puis comme y a pas que les humains et que le 2nd a p'tet déjà été vu, un dernier pour la route! (Qui j'espère n'a pas été déjà mis... )


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Le squatt
> 
> Une vie de chat
> 
> ...


  



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> Bon sinon, je ne sais pas si vous aviez vu, mais il y a pas malins ()


Il a du plomb dans la tête lui, ça se voit.  :mouais: 



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> () et des pas malines sur Terre...
> 
> A.
> 
> ...


Excellent.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2006)

Les bronzés font du ski
Peut-être déjà bû ('tain, qu'est-ce qu'on picole sur ce fil !    ), je ne sais pas. Mais bon, c'est vraiment excellent. :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les bronzés font du ski
> Peut-être déjà bû ('tain, qu'est-ce qu'on picole sur ce fil !    ), je ne sais pas. Mais bon, c'est vraiment excellent. :love:



Oui déjà bu.  

 Je profite des posts d*Odré* sur lhilarante émission 7 jours au Groland, car je cherche le sketch sur le Pigeon Drag-queen. Donc, si quelquun l'avait..


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les bronzés font du ski
> Peut-être déjà bû ('tain, qu'est-ce qu'on picole sur ce fil !    ), je ne sais pas. Mais bon, c'est vraiment excellent. :love:



Z'ont pas froid aux miches.


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> La meilleur interpr&#233;tation With or without you issu de Rattle and Hum avec quelques nouvelles paroles sur la fin. :love:
> Achetez le DVD!


 
YOUTOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


pardon c'est nerveux:rose: 

vais aller l'acheter direct ce dvd, deja le cd est tres bien alors le dvd...va tourner en permanence en musique de fond avec le concert de slane castle :love:

y avait un super sketch de semoun et dubosc o&#249; ils se la jouent gothique c'est tellement con que s'en est drole... mais je le retrouve plus sur youtube...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> Y
> 
> y avait un super sketch de semoun et dubosc o&#249; ils se la jouent gothique c'est tellement con que s'en est drole... mais je le retrouve plus sur youtube...


bon alors la voil&#224; chez daily ( mauvaise qualit&#233

Satania et Demono ou Semoun et Dubosc gothiqueux

et chez youtube  *meilleure qualit&#233;*
[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcRy0hLLrBM]m&#234;me chose chez youtube[/URL]


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

c'est ça ^^ ... bon c'est trés trés trés (trés?) con, c'est sur, mais bon


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> et chez youtube  *meilleure qualité*
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcRy0hLLrBM]même chose chez youtube[/URL]



Marche poa


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Marche poa


ouep 
désolé ( une erreur de saisie)

Satania et Demono sur youtube , lien actif


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ouep
> désolé ( une erreur de saisie)
> 
> Satania et Demono sur youtube , lien actif



   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ouep
> désolé ( une erreur de saisie)
> 
> Satania et Demono sur youtube , lien actif



Satania et Demono sont de vrais bout-entrain à ce que je vois.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2006)

Le tube de l'&#233;t&#233; (et la chor&#233;graphie qui va avec)   



pub Nissin
autre pub Nissin
Et de 3
Une 4&#232;me pour la route
Une derni&#232;re

:love: :love: :love: 

PS : je cherche celle o&#249; l'homme pr&#233;historique p&#232;te juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de l'animal, ce qui r&#233;veille ce dernier. Si quelqu'un la trouve, je suis preneur.


----------



## Pooley (8 Août 2006)

hungry? pizza time! bon app les gens


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> pub Nissin
> autre pub Nissin
> Et de 3
> Une 4ème pour la route
> Une dernière



Mmmmh... que de souvenirs à manger ces nouilles!  

A.


----------



## maxime.g (8 Août 2006)

C'est fin lol 

Mac user


----------



## Pooley (8 Août 2006)

nan on peut faire un gong de demarrage aussi long ? j'veux l'même


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le tube de l'&#233;t&#233; (et la chor&#233;graphie qui va avec)



Difficile de suivre le rythme.    



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> pub Nissin
> autre pub Nissin
> Et de 3
> Une 4&#232;me pour la route
> ...


C'est bon les nouilles, mangez-en!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> C'est fin lol
> 
> Mac user



A quoi reconnaît-on un Macuser ? Au bruit que fait son ordinateur au démarrage.


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> A quoi reconnaît-on un Macuser ? Au bruit que fait son ordinateur au démarrage.


Fffffrrrrrrssshhhhhhhh?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Fffffrrrrrrssshhhhhhhh?



Ah oui : ça aussi. Mais c'est plus rare quie le son de démarrage.


----------



## maxime.g (9 Août 2006)

Un peu  trop dangereux à mon gout...

Mais que fait la police???


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Un peu  trop dangereux à mon gout...
> 
> Mais que fait la police???


J'ose espérer que les types se sont fait piquer et qu'ils sont derrière les barreaux !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Chaton


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Un peu  trop dangereux à mon gout...
> 
> Mais que fait la police???



Les fous du volant?...   



			
				gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Chaton



Gaffe aux coups de griffes.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Août 2006)

dans la même série...

J'ai un gros faible pour le trio de choc !  :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> dans la même série...
> 
> J'ai un gros faible pour le trio de choc !  :rateau:



Bah, mon cochonils ont du groin.  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> dans la même série...
> 
> J'ai un gros faible pour le trio de choc !  :rateau:



Le type de gauche me rappelle vaguement quelqu'un


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Le type de gauche me rappelle vaguement quelqu'un



Supercarpet?


----------



## ange_63 (9 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> dans la m&#234;me s&#233;rie...
> 
> J'ai un gros faible pour le trio de choc !  :rateau:



J'ai cru vaguement comprendre qu'ils aimaient la BAGARE hein? Enfin je crois, j'suis vraiment pas s&#251;re... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Chaton



   



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Les fous du volant?...  :siffle


Bien vu.      



			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> dans la même série...
> 
> J'ai un gros faible pour le trio de choc !  :rateau:


   



Mike Brant revival :love: :love: :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Mike Brant revival :love: :love: :love:



:love: 




> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iDuck.


 vbulletin...


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> Mike Brant revival :love: :love: :love:



Dur la vie d'artiste.


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Août 2006)

Puisque iDuck a eu la super id&#233;e de poster du Dany Boon, j'y vais aussi de mon petit lien &#224; le g&#233;nial sketch &#171; Le K-Way &#187;.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Puisque iDuck a eu la super idée de poster du Dany Boon, j'y vais aussi de mon petit lien à le génial sketch « Le K-Way ».



 :love:


----------



## maxime.g (10 Août 2006)

Dans le style pour moi c'est ridicule mais les autres ont la classe avec...

Le fameux et célébrisime, le majesteux.....le BLOND


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Dans le style pour moi c'est ridicule mais les autres ont la classe avec...
> 
> Le fameux et c&#233;l&#233;brisime, le majesteux.....le BLOND


Tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s bon lui aussi! :love:

Allez, Laurent Gerra dans "La cabanne au fond du jardin".


----------



## PommeQ (10 Août 2006)

A cette heure, on peut commencer à faire en finesse ...

Desolé


----------



## PommeQ (10 Août 2006)

Une petite pour freiner les accros de la vitesse et de la ... boisson !


----------



## Pooley (10 Août 2006)

ça calme...


----------



## Dila (11 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,

Effectivement ca calme..

Voila quelquechose qui devrait nous redonner un peu le sourire...

*Une video qui reconcilie avec le foot!!* 

Cordialement,

Dila


----------



## Pooley (11 Août 2006)

excellent, faut le faire quand meme


----------



## PommeQ (11 Août 2006)

Dila a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Effectivement ca calme..
> 
> ...



Perso. ... j'ai rien vu de tel il y a quelques semaines en Allemagne :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Dans le style pour moi c'est ridicule mais les autres ont la classe avec...
> 
> Le fameux et célébrisime, le majesteux.....le BLOND





			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Très, très bon lui aussi! :love:
> 
> Allez, Laurent Gerra dans "La cabanne au fond du jardin".



Excellent. :love: 


			
				PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> A cette heure, on peut commencer à faire en finesse ...
> 
> Desolé


Perso, je ne suis pas fan de ce genre de délire.



			
				PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Une petite pour freiner les accros de la vitesse et de la ... boisson !


Impressionnant !  


zapping :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Puisque iDuck a eu la super idée de poster du Dany Boon, j'y vais aussi de mon petit lien à le génial sketch « Le K-Way ».


C'est tellement vrai.  :love:  



			
				maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Dans le style pour moi c'est ridicule mais les autres ont la classe avec...
> 
> Le fameux et célébrisime, le majesteux.....le BLOND
> 
> ...


   :love:  



			
				PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Une petite pour freiner les accros de la vitesse et de la ... boisson !


Et ben!  



			
				Dila a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Effectivement ca calme..
> 
> ...



Très belle athlète.    



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> zapping :love:


Raymond Devos.  :love:


----------



## Gwen (11 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Une petite pour freiner les accros de la vitesse et de la ... boisson !


Bon, déjà le mec avait pas sa ceinture et il a bien faillit tuer d'autres personnes, apparemment ce n'est pas le cas. Mais quel barjo, j'espère qu'il y est resté, ça fera un danger de moins sur la routes


----------



## Craquounette (11 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon récuperez tous les cartons que vous pouvez trouver : a 1500 posts, on déménage vers un nouveau fil !
> 
> Que l'un (ou l'une) de vous me passe un MP si je rate le chiffre rond !



Je crois que c'est bon non ?   On va pouvoir déménager dans de nouveaux locaux


----------



## Gwen (11 Août 2006)

Un dernier pour la route alors 

Moi, j'aime celui la d'acident. 

Et la, mes est encore en vie, incroyable.


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2006)

Bon, je vous laisse ouvrir le nouveau sujet ! 
Merci Craquounette !


----------

